# ¿Cómo comprar bonos alemanes?



## eduenca (4 Feb 2008)

¿Alguien sabe cómo comprar bonos alemanes directamente, sin intermediarios de ningún tipo?

¿Se puede tratar directamente con el tesoro alemán como con el español y comprar sin intermediarios?

¿Cuál es la página web del emisor de los bonos alemanes?


No es que no me fie del futuro del estado español (¿o sí?), pero hay que diversificar también en riesgo-país.


----------



## pacopelas (4 Feb 2008)

Telepatía, yo estaba buscando ahora lo mismo...

Parece que la agencia gubernamental que los emite es la Finanzagentur, ahora me lo estoy leyendo.

http://www.deutsche-finanzagentur.de/EN/Home/homepage__node.html?__nnn=true


----------



## eduenca (4 Feb 2008)

pacopelas dijo:


> Telepatía, yo estaba buscando ahora lo mismo...
> 
> Parece que la agencia gubernamental que los emite es la Finanzagentur, ahora me lo estoy leyendo.
> 
> http://www.deutsche-finanzagentur.de/EN/Home/homepage__node.html?__nnn=true




Gracias, a leerlo vamos.

No me acordaba que éstos eran los que tenían el mismo logotipo que el que sospechosamente ganó el concurso de ideas para "Gobierno de España".


----------



## Pasapisero_borrado (4 Feb 2008)

eduenca dijo:


> Gracias, a leerlo vamos.
> 
> No me acordaba que éstos eran los que tenían el mismo logotipo que el que sospechosamente ganó el concurso de ideas para "Gobierno de España".



Ya sabes, el I+D español: llevárselo crudo.


----------



## eduenca (4 Feb 2008)

Tenía que haber estudiado alemán. La página está traducida, pero los formularios todos en alemán. Parece que online no se puede hacer, no?


----------



## pacopelas (4 Feb 2008)

Bueno, me ha llevado bastante porque no sé alemán, pero a base de traductores online y sentido común más o menos lo he ido sacando.

No, no se puede abrir la cuenta de manera online. Hay que cumplimentar el formulario y enviarlo firmado y con la firma y sello del banco donde tenemos la cuenta asociada. Una vez creada la cuenta si puedes comprar y vender online.

El formulario es muy sencillo:
(Bloque 1) tus datos, (2) los del segundo titular, (3) los de los padres en caso de ser el solicitante menor de edad, y finalmente, (4) los datos de la cuenta. Abajo van tu firma y la firma y sello de la entidad bancaria donde tienes la cuenta.
Hay que marcar en el punto (6) la casilla si quieres operar con ellos online (va a ser que sí).

Metiendo el nombre de los campos en un traductor online se entienden todos los campos bien, no hay sorpresas. Tampoco hay sorpresas en la letra pequeña de la segunda página, es la palabrería típica.

La comisión que te cobran por vender los bonos es del 0,4% del precio de venta.

Toda la atención, correspondencia, formularios y demás será en alemán.

No se yo si compensa.


----------



## Furby (4 Feb 2008)

En mi modesta opinión, una de las primeras cosas que habría que solucionar en esta Desunión Europea sería el tema del idioma.

Ojo que yo soy un fiel defensor de la pluralidad lingüística, pero cuando se trata de negocios hay que tener un marco común para todos, por ejemplo, el inglés.

Seguimos cada uno parcelados en nuestro estado ni posibilidad de comunicarnos facilmente con el vecino. Y claro, no me parece de recibo el tener que aprenderse los 20+ idiomas que hay en la UE. 

Habría que empezar a plantearse seriamente directivas europeas que obligasen a los bancos a ofrecer servicios en inglés...entre otros...


----------



## Goyo (8 Feb 2008)

A no ser que se trate de cantidades muy elevadas sería mejor hacerlo a través de fondos de inversión por las comisiones. No creo que merezca mucho la pena, la verdad.


----------



## eduenca (8 Feb 2008)

Goyo dijo:


> A no ser que se trate de cantidades muy elevadas sería mejor hacerlo a través de fondos de inversión por las comisiones. No creo que merezca mucho la pena, la verdad.



Pero el fondo ha de ser de alguna gestora y estar depositado en algún sitio, y eso es lo que se pretende evitar. El post trata de comprar deuda de tú a tú con el emisor. Además precisamente el fondo tiene comisiones. Comprando directamente la única comisión sería la de la transferencia desde el tesoro alemán hasta nuestra cuenta bancaria.


----------



## garcia (28 Mar 2008)

Parece que este tema renace en la sala principal. En los hilos Letras del tesoro.¿Como se reembolsarían en caso de corralito? y ¿Es seguro tener DINERO en los BANCOS? se apunta al Tesoro alemán como una de las opciones más seguras.



Goyo dijo:


> A no ser que se trate de cantidades muy elevadas sería mejor hacerlo a través de fondos de inversión por las comisiones. No creo que merezca mucho la pena, la verdad.



Cerramos el tema?


----------



## ronald29780 (31 May 2008)

Buscando un poco en el foro hemos dado con este hilo...

Y a copypastear...

Placing of Orders
Individuals with residence or long-term stay outside the Federal Republic of Germany may purchase German Government securities without restriction. For possible restrictions for other groups of purchasers, please see the product information. Selling agencies are German banks, savings banks, credit cooperatives, and/or their branches or representative institutions abroad, and the German Finance Agency. Credit institutes charge their customers with the usual banking provision for the purchase of listed securities. For the purchase of Federal savings notes and Federal Treasury financing paper the credit institutes may not request any fees. Whether you pay by remittance or by direct debit, the purchase of Federal savings notes, Federal Treasury financing paper, and five-year Federal notes from the German Finance Agency is without fee, however, the opening of a Debt Register account is prerequisite. 

If you purchase German Government securities from a credit institute, you may have the securities immediately transferred to the German Finance Agency in order to have them administered without fee. The bank may not request any fee for this transfer, if Federal savings notes or Federal Treasury paper are concerned. Please ask your credit institute if and to what extent costs may arise from the transfer of listed Federal securities to an account maintained at the German Finance Agency. You will be automatically allocated a Debt Register account number as soon as the securities have been transferred. In any case you will have to submit an application for opening a Debt Register account. 

You will find the application form for opening a Debt Register account – as well as many of our other forms – on our German internet pages. 

After you have stated your personal data and your banking connections for the remittance of due interest and redemption amounts, please have your signature notarised, as it will be used as a specimen signature for all future orders. When abroad you may have your signature notarised by an administrative authority or a notary public, if appropriate agreements have been made between the country concerned and the Federal Republic of Germany. This applies to all countries of Europe and of North America. 

Please note: All correspondence will be carried out in German as the official language of business; in addition, our forms are exclusively available in German. 

Link:

http://www.deutsche-finanzagentur.d...lacingOfOrders/placing-of-orders__inhalt.html

Luego miraré los formularios...


----------



## ronald29780 (31 May 2008)

Allí va:

*Traduccion en negríta*

Kunde werden: So funktioniert es

*Así se hace cliente*

Schritt 1: Kontoeröffnungsantrag gleich unten online ausfüllen und ausdrucken

*Primer paso: Rellenar el formulario online e imprimirlo *

Alternativ können Sie das Formular "Antrag zur Eröffnung eines Schuldbuchkontos" (evtl. inklusive Freistellungsauftrag) auch in Papierform bei uns anfordern:

*Como alternativa puede pedir el formulario " Aplicacion a abertura de un libro de deudas" en formato papel en la direccion postal:*

Per Post (Deutsche Finanzagentur, Stichwort "Tagesanleihe", 60653 Frankfurt am Main)

*Deutsche Finanzagentur,
Tagesanleihe,
Frankfurt a.M.
60653* 
Telefonisch unter 0800 222 55 10 (gebührenfrei)

*D)*



Per Kontaktformular

*Si Vd. ha optado por el formulario de contacto, tiene que seguir aqui:*

Schritt 2: Unterschrift bestätigen

*Segundo paso: Confirmar su firma*

Lassen Sie Ihre Unterschrift auf dem Kontoeröffnungsantrag bestätigen. Dies können Sie bei Ihrer Hausbank tun.

*Dejese Vd. confirmar su firma en el formulario. Lo puede hacer en su banco

**

Bei der Post (Postident-Verfahren): Sie können Ihre Unterschrift alternativ auch in einer Filiale der Deutschen Post bestätigen lassen. Wir empfehlen, in diesem Fall zusammen mit dem Kontoeröffnungsformular gleich einen "Postident-Coupon" zu bestellen. Dann bekommen Sie von uns direkt eine vorläufige Kontonummer, was die spätere Bearbeitung Ihrer Unterlagen erleichtert. Sollte es nicht zu einer Kontoeröffnung kommen, wird die Nummer gelöscht. Die Post leitet Ihren Coupon direkt an uns weiter. Nach Erhalt der Unterlagen eröffnen wir Ihr Schuldbuchkonto – und Sie können schon wenige Tage später in Bundeswertpapiere Ihrer Wahl investieren.

*Se puede confirmar su firma tambien a traves de procedimiento en una filial de Correo (será Dt. Post AG).... *

Schritt 3: Antrag zurückschicken
Schicken Sie uns den ausgefüllten und unterschriebenen Kontoeröffnungsantrag per Post zurück. Sobald Ihre Unterlagen bei uns eingehen, werden sie zeitnah bearbeitet. Achten Sie bitte darauf, dass Sie Angaben nur in den dafür vorgesehenen Feldern machen, da der Vordruck ansonsten nicht maschinenlesbar ist.

*Paso 3: Devolver el formulario (rellenado y confirmado):
Remitanos el formulario por correo. En cuando nos ha llegado su carta, será "trabajado en un lapso de tiempo breve" D), Tenga cuidado, que rellene el formulario solamente en los sitios marcados, porque tiene que estar legible para el ordenador. *

Link:

http://www.tagesanleihe.de/kaufen/kontoeroeffnen

(El formulario esta al final de la misma pagina.)

* Es cosecha propia, cualquier papel o firma se puede confirmar o convalidar en el extranjero en un consulado. Es su trabajo y suele costar alrededor de 10 €.


----------



## Tuttle (2 Jun 2008)

ronald29780 dijo:


> Allí va:
> 
> *Traduccion en negríta*
> 
> ...



¿Solo los profesors y doctors compran deuda pública? :


----------



## >1974< (2 Jun 2008)

*Hacienda alemana y española*

Al margen de ser muy beneficiosa la compra de bonos alemanes en caso de corralito. Imaginemos por un momento, que decido cubrirme comprando bonos alemanes directamente a través de internet mediante la dirección y formularios indicados anteriormente en el post. Alguien sabría decirme ¿cuál será la tributación a las haciendas alemanas y españolas de tales intereses caso de no haber corralito o caso de haberlo? Obviamente pensando en la legislación actual vigente en ambos países. No he sido capaz de encontrar nada en claro en internet. Con lo poco que he leído da la sensación que de esta manera sólo mantendríamos el capital porque una buena parte de los intereses se irían a las arcas del estado alemán y español. 

Obviamente caso de plantearse un corralito no hay dudas de la ventaja pero ¿y si no?.

Un saludo a todos desde mi primer post!


----------



## ronald29780 (7 Jul 2008)

>1974< dijo:


> Al margen de ser muy beneficiosa la compra de bonos alemanes en caso de corralito. Imaginemos por un momento, que decido cubrirme comprando bonos alemanes directamente a través de internet mediante la dirección y formularios indicados anteriormente en el post. Alguien sabría decirme ¿cuál será la tributación a las haciendas alemanas y españolas de tales intereses caso de no haber corralito o caso de haberlo? Obviamente pensando en la legislación actual vigente en ambos países. No he sido capaz de encontrar nada en claro en internet. Con lo poco que he leído da la sensación que de esta manera sólo mantendríamos el capital porque una buena parte de los intereses se irían a las arcas del estado alemán y español.
> 
> Obviamente caso de plantearse un corralito no hay dudas de la ventaja pero ¿y si no?.
> 
> Un saludo a todos desde mi primer post!



Lo subo, y de camino creo tener la respuesta a la pregunta:

Siendo extranjero fiscal (significa no estar empadronado en Alemania), se aplican los acuerdos sobre doble taxacion.
Tienes que declarar tus ingresos (intereses) a la hacienda española y pagarlo aqui.
Puede ser que sea preciso de remitir una traduccion de esta parte de la declaracion de a la hacienda alemana, pero creo que no es preciso.


----------



## pep007 (15 Jul 2008)

*mecag on los bonos subchampion*

Lo siento, no te enfades Ronald, pero ej que llevo tres o cuatro horas con la p identificacion bancaria del openbank o del ing para ponerla el el kontat formular ande dice: Bankleitzahl

no hay manera, le he escrito el iban, el swift, etc,... se me han acabado las combinaciones posibles y las ideas.

bitte, hilfe!!!!!


----------



## ronald29780 (15 Jul 2008)

pep007 dijo:


> Lo siento, no te enfades Ronald, pero ej que llevo tres o cuatro horas con la p identificacion bancaria del openbank o del ing para ponerla el el kontat formular ande dice: Bankleitzahl
> 
> no hay manera, le he escrito el iban, el swift, etc,... se me han acabado las combinaciones posibles y las ideas.
> 
> bitte, hilfe!!!!!



¡Vaya trampas que hay!:

Por regla general, en el caso de un banco aleman el BLZ es el grupo de cifras (xxx - xxx - xx) en medio del Iban.

Pero parece que este sistema es aplicable unicamente a los bancos de allí.

Los bancos alemanes empiezan por 1xx hasta 8xx.

Si tienes suerte y el numero en el centro del Iban empieza con 0 o con 9, yo lo intentaria.


----------



## pep007 (15 Jul 2008)

gracias por la rapidez ronald, parece que sigue sin funcionar,...

bueno intentaremos por el metodo de la carta...

tambien estoy conversando con el deutsche bank pero de frankfurt, si se dan mas prisa y es mas facil abro la cuenta en el banco aleman y a dormir.


----------



## ronald29780 (15 Jul 2008)

Por si alguien se atreve, he aqui el formulario para abrir una cuenta corriente y gratuita anca 1822, la version online de la caja de ahorro de Frankfurt.

He juguetado un poco (pero sin llegar al final, ) y parece que admiten tanto una direccion en España, como un titular de nacionalidad española.

Ya se tuviera unos BLZ's alemanes...

PD:

Feed back requerido.

PDD:

El link:

https://www.1822direkt.com/formularcenter/order/account/ProductsVPAction.do?productId=GiroAll


----------



## spam (15 Jul 2008)

¿Esto significa que podemos abrirnos una cuenta en Alemania y poner a salvo parte de nuestro dinero desde aquí? No es una mala noticia...
¿Alguien tiene referencias de esta caja? ¿El formulario es únicamente en alemán?
Gracias Ronald...


----------



## cruel e inhumano (15 Jul 2008)

Pues aquí dice lo siguiente:

Abrir una cuenta bancaria en Alemania es un proceso simple, pero, además de tu documento nacional de identidad, *necesitarás probar que tienes una dirección en Alemania*

Alemania Guía: Abrir una cuenta, Cómo abrir una cuenta bancaria en Alemania Abrir una cuenta bancaria en Ale


No sé si será posible abrir una cuenta allí a través de internet.


----------



## pep007 (15 Jul 2008)

bueno, aqui estan todos los email que he recibido del deutchesbank.de

Guten Tag!

Vielen Dank für Ihr Interesse an unserem Newsletter.
Zukünftig werden wir Sie über Neuigkeiten zu unseren Produkten und Services direkt per E-Mail auf dem Laufenden halten.

Um Ihre Anmeldung für diesen Newsletter abzuschließen, klicken Sie bitte auf den folgenden Link:

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Bitte beachten Sie: Dieser Link bleibt nur einen Monat aktiv. Sollte der Link in dieser Zeit nicht von Ihnen per Klick bestätigt werden, ist eine erneute Anmeldung für den Newsletter auf unseren Internetseiten erforderlich.

Sollte die Anmeldung nicht von Ihnen durchgeführt worden sein, ignorieren Sie bitte diese E-Mail und klicken nicht auf den Link.

Freundliche Grüße,

Ihre Deutsche Bank
Privat- und Geschäftskunden AG

Sie haben Fragen oder Anregungen?
Bitte antworten Sie nicht direkt auf diese E-Mail, sondern verwenden Sie unser Online-Formular:
Deutsche Bank

otro, y aqui ya me contestan en ingles:

Dear Mr. Jose,

we are happy to inform you that it is possible for you, while living abroad, to open an account with us.
Please register yourself on our website to receive the necessary forms for opening an account:

Deutsche Bank ->Services->Formularcenter->non-resident of Germany?
(flash-button on the left of this page).

Please visit any of our branches or any German embassy / consulate in your area to authenticate your identity.

You will find the next branch to you on our website:

Deutsche Bank - Location Finder

Please note that we do not accept any responsibility that may arise as a result.

It is also important to note that an account can only be run on credit balance as long as you do not have a residential address in Germany.

We hope this information is of help to you and look forward to welcome you as our customer.


Yours sincerely

Deutsche Bank e-mail service
Jens Radosta

Deutsche Bank Privat- und Geschäftskunden Aktiengesellschaft mit Sitz in Frankfurt am Main, HRB Nr. 47 141 Amtsgericht Frankfurt am Main, Vorsitzender des Aufsichtsrats: Hermann-Josef Lamberti, Vorstand: Rainer Neske (Sprecher), Andreas Arndt, Guido Heuveldop, Christian Ricken, Hanns-Peter Storr, Frank Strauß,

Umsatzsteuer ID Nr.: 


---------- Ihre Nachricht vom Server 'www.deutsche-bank.de' an uns ----------


Bank:

Filial- und Kontonummer: /



Themenbereich: Privatkunden Produkte und Services

Thema: Alles zum Konto

Nachricht: KONTO UND SPAREN besser in english, danke. i live in Spain, but i want to open an account in germany. thanks.



otro e-mail mas:

Dear Mr. pep007,

thank you for your interest in opening an account with us.

In this connection we would appreciate if you call us on the phone 0049 69 91, Mrs. Ann X, in order to discuss the details concerning handling of the prospective account.
Then we would be pleased to call you back to avoid costs for you.

We look forward hearing from you.


Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Kind regards

A
Tel: 0049 69 xxxxxx
Fax: 0049 69 xxxxxx
e-mail: axxxxxxxxxxx@db.com_

Deutsche Bank Privat- und Geschäftskunden Aktiengesellschaft mit Sitz in Frankfurt am Main, HRB Nr. 47 141 Amtsgericht Frankfurt am Main, Vorsitzender des Aufsichtsrats: Hermann-Josef Lamberti, Vorstand: Rainer Neske (Sprecher), Andreas Arndt, Denis Hall, Guido Heuveldop, Ulrich Kissing, Frank Strauß, Umsatzsteuer ID Nr.: DE811907980


----------



## ronald29780 (15 Jul 2008)

pep007 dijo:


> bueno, aqui estan todos los email que he recibido del deutchesbank.de
> 
> Guten Tag!
> 
> ...



Perlita.

Como ya en el caso de la cuenta (libro) de los bonos en sí, creo que el unico "obstaculo2 es desplazarse al consulado alemán más cerca, y dejarse certificar la autenticidad de las personalias aportadas.

Consulados aqui:

Auswärtiges Amt - Spanien: Deutsche Vertretungen

A lo mejor merece la pena de llamar antes, por si acaso falte algún papel.

El personal allí es por regla general bilingüe (aleman/castellano).

Despues de haberlo posteado, caí tambíen en el pensamiento de *Spam*.

A ver si alguien se atreve y aporta sus experiencias.

(Como yo ya tengo cuenta con BLZ )

He elegido "1822" porque se trata de la filial de la caja de ahorros de Frankfurt a. M. y si alguien tiene idea del dinero, serán los frankfurters. (Eso de las salchichas es otro engaño a los pobres extranjeros, pero sobre el tema voy a escribir, cuando se haya superado la crisis existente.

La cajas de ahorros en Alemania funcionan según el principio de solidaridad y exclusividad territorial. Y como no creo que 10 años despues del estallido de la "burbuja" allí quedan muchos cadaveres por aparecer, creo que no es una mala idea de tomarlo como alternativa a la desconfianza reinante ahora por aqui.


----------



## Raimon (16 Jul 2008)

Furby dijo:


> En mi modesta opinión, una de las primeras cosas que habría que solucionar en esta Desunión Europea sería el tema del idioma.
> 
> Ojo que yo soy un fiel defensor de la pluralidad lingüística, pero cuando se trata de negocios hay que tener un marco común para todos, por ejemplo, el inglés.
> 
> ...



En contra de lo que la moda actual parezca indicar, si algun dia hay un idioma europeo no sera el ingles sino el aleman. Razones:

- El potencial economico de Alemania (y, en general, sus pocas ganas de darle aire al ingles). En la industria del automovil en España, el aleman es tanto o mas apreciado que el ingles.
- El aleman ya es lingua franca en toda Europa Central y paises nordicos, donde el aleman es muy popular (el idioma, los alemanes son otra cosa). En Europa Oriental, el aleman (y las empresas alemanas) son ominipresentes en Chequia, Polonia, Croacia, o Eslovenia, logicamente, y no tan logicamente, en un pais tan latino como Rumania. Toda la gente de mas de 40 años de Europa Oriental (incluidos los camareros) es mas facil que hablen aleman que ingles. La razon es la importancia que Alemania Oriental tenia en el bloque comunista.
- No hay un solo pais de la Europa continental cuyo idioma nativo sea el ingles. La unica razon de la pujanza actual del ingles es que los USA ganaron la ultima guerra mundial, pero el efecto de la victoria se va desvaneciendo. Es mas que posible que la Alemania democratica consiga por la fuerza de la economia lo que Hitler no logro a tiros. 
En cualquier caso, el problema de España no es cual sea al final la lingua franca, pues los españoles estan mostrando una resistencia ferrea a todo lo que no sea castellano con acento de Chamberi o Sevilla, que ojala demostraran en mejores causas. El que la lingua fuera ingles, aleman o chino no iba a cambiar esto, y total para un futuro de servir copas y poner ladrillos tampoco hay que romperse mucho la cabeza.


----------



## roebek (16 Jul 2008)

Raimon dijo:


> En contra de lo que la moda actual parezca indicar, si algun dia hay un idioma europeo no sera el ingles sino el aleman. Razones:
> 
> (...)
> - El aleman ya es lingua franca en toda Europa Central y paises nordicos, donde el aleman es muy popular (el idioma, los alemanes son otra cosa). En Europa Oriental, el aleman (y las empresas alemanas) son ominipresentes en Chequia, Polonia, Croacia, o Eslovenia, logicamente, y no tan logicamente, en un pais tan latino como Rumania. Toda la gente de mas de 40 años de Europa Oriental (incluidos los camareros) es mas facil que hablen aleman que ingles. La razon es la importancia que Alemania Oriental tenia en el bloque comunista.



Totalmente de acuerdo. No solo se debe además a la influencia de la Alemania Oriental en el bloque comunista, sino que se remonta más atrás. De hecho, fue lengua de cultura en algunos de estos países. Desplazó al checo, por ejemplo, hasta casi hacerlo desaparecer (recuperó hablantes in extremis gracias a la independencia del país)... piensa por ejemplo en qué lengua escribía Kafka.



Raimon dijo:


> En cualquier caso, el problema de España no es cual sea al final la lingua franca, pues los españoles estan mostrando una resistencia ferrea a todo lo que no sea castellano con acento de Chamberi o Sevilla, que ojala demostraran en mejores causas. El que la lingua fuera ingles, aleman o chino no iba a cambiar esto, y total para un futuro de servir copas y poner ladrillos tampoco hay que romperse mucho la cabeza.



Totalmente de acuerdo again. En este país se combinan hipocresías como el famoso manifiesto por una "lengua común", mientras se hacen peticiones al Parlamento Europeo porque a los políticos no les da la gana de aprender una lengua "común" europea. En el fondo lo que se defiende es el derecho a ignorar las lenguas de los otros, sean las que sean.

Por cierto, en algunos círculos la resistencia a aceptar el inglés como lengua franca no viene solo de que no sea lengua propia de ningún estado continental, sino de que lo es del más euroescéptico de los estados (continental o no).


----------



## Daniel145 (17 Jul 2008)

*Coment*

No esta demas porseacaso si desean consultar sobre inversiones ingresen a Banco offshore Bancorp International Banca Privada offshore account.


----------



## roebek (17 Jul 2008)

Daniel145 dijo:


> No esta demas porseacaso si desean consultar sobre inversiones ingresen a Banco offshore Bancorp International Banca Privada offshore account.



Por favor, que alguien banee a este spammer de una vez.


----------



## UN PRIVILEGIADO (17 Jul 2008)

Una duda:

¿No sería más sencillo ir al banco y suscribir un fondo de inversión que sólo invierta en deuda del Estado Alemán?

¿Cuánto pueden suponer las comisiones de dichos fondos?

Gracias.


----------



## pep007 (17 Jul 2008)

El problema, privilegiado, es que si crees que puediera existir un corralito lo que compres o contrates, ya sean bonos alemanes o abrir una cuenta en el extranjero, lo que hagas tiene que estar LEGALMENTE abierto en otro pais que no sea españa, quiero decir con ello que las leyes españolas no puedan afecarle.

Yo sigo con mi concurso de perrillos, a ver quien gana, es una carrera para ver quien consigue sacar primero mis ahorros, si los bonos alemanes o el Deutches Bank de momento lleva la delantera el Deutches. Hoy he hablado con ellos, un dia de estos que tenga tiempo os cuento, me han dicho que ningun problemo en abrir la cuenta en alemania desde españa, que ya me estan enviando el formulario y que basta autentificarlo en la oficina del deutches de al lado de casa, fantastico.

Los de los bonos del tesoro aleman el deutches agentur son un poco mas remolones, son mas funcionarios y parece que llevaria un poco mas, solo un poco mas de trabajo, pero como esto es una carrera de perrillos,( a ver quien se esfuerza menos) parece que va ha ganar el banco. 

Por cierto la tia de alemania alucinaba con mi ingles contrata killer y mi oratoria burbujista (mejor derrapadas burbujistas), pero muy bien muy educada, seguro que debia estar buenorra, y ya me ofrecio un deposito a un año al 5% que puedo sacarlo cuando quiera, eso si solo me daria el 2,5% (creo recordar) si retiras antes de tiempo.

Coño, y esto si es un banco de veras, no como ese chiringuito de nuevazelanda que espamea el otro.


----------



## UN PRIVILEGIADO (17 Jul 2008)

Muchas gracias Pep007.

Eso sí, te agradecería muchísimo que cuando termines de hacer lo de la cuenta o lo de los bonos, nos lo comentaras con el mayor detalle posible a los indocumentados como yo, que estamos un huevo preocupados por lo que antes o después va a pasar. De lo que no tengo ninguna duda.

Yo, desde luego, cuando sepa bien cómo, lo hago.


----------



## roebek (17 Jul 2008)

UN PRIVILEGIADO dijo:


> Eso sí, te agradecería muchísimo que cuando termines de hacer lo de la cuenta o lo de los bonos, nos lo comentaras con el mayor detalle posible a los indocumentados como yo, que estamos un huevo preocupados por lo que antes o después va a pasar. De lo que no tengo ninguna duda.
> 
> Yo, desde luego, cuando sepa bien cómo, lo hago.



Yo también me apunto. Manténganos informados, bitte


----------



## spam (17 Jul 2008)

Yo también me apunto a la demanda a Pep007. Publica un hilo con la info, que le ponemos chincheta y 5 estrellas por anticipado.


----------



## pep007 (17 Jul 2008)

no sus preocupeis

os mantendre informados, eso si relajaros, que ganara el sistema mas perro.


----------



## Max Estrella (17 Jul 2008)

pep007 dijo:


> no sus preocupeis
> 
> os mantendre informados, eso si relajaros, que ganara el sistema mas perro.



Gracias.

Nos encomendamos al Santo Job.


----------



## UN PRIVILEGIADO (18 Jul 2008)

Gracias Pep007. 

Espero, relajado de momento, tus noticias.


----------



## pep007 (18 Jul 2008)

*guia para abrir cuenta y/o comprar bonos alemanes*

Bueno como veo que hay gente que esta nerviosa, os voy a explicar el ultimo plan que tengo maquinado, y el que quiera empezar puede hacerlo paralelamente al mio o puede esperar a que acabe el proceso yo, lo que querais.

De ahora en adelante ire editando este post cada vez que haya cambios.

*Plan a seguir:
1.- abrir cuenta en Alemania en el Deutsche Bank (sin movernos de casa, claro).*

Bueno, vamos paso a paso:

rellenad este formulario online en ingles para hacerse cliente del db:

https://secure.deutsche-bank.de/pbc/reddotforms/pbc/terminvereinbarung-devisenauslaender_en.html

dadle a la tecla enviar.

todo este viene del email que podeis ver en post anteriores.
ya os he contado que me escribieron un email diciendome que les llamase que ellos me llamarian a revertido, creo que era solo para aseguranse que era una persona real y ofrecerme depositos al 5%.
Ahora estoy esperando a que me llegue el formulario para rellenarlo y firmarlo en la oficina del db de al lado de casa, ya os contaré.












*2.- una vez tengamos cuenta en alemania, con codigo bancario DLZ tipo xxx-xxx-xx y no como el codigo español xxxx-xxxx-xx, el ordenador del deutsche agentur o agencia del tesoro aleman, se abrira para nosotros como una sandia en su punto, problema que no tenia ronald ya que el ya tiene una cuenta alemana.*

Eso si seguis insistiendo con los bonos, yo creo que me quedare una temporada con el banco, pero con fines burbueducativos comprare 1000 E en bonos alemanes. (Todo sea por burbuja.info)


----------



## wsleone (18 Jul 2008)

pep007 dijo:


> Bueno como veo que hay gente que esta nerviosa, os voy a explicar el ultimo plan que tengo maquinado, y el que quiera empezar puede hacerlo paralelamente al mio o puede esperar a que acabe el proceso yo, lo que querais.
> 
> De ahora en adelante ire editando este post cada vez que haya cambios.
> 
> ...




Un millón de gracias pep, ya me he dado de alta, lo único que no deja meter el móvil (tampoco es obligatorio el teléfono). Ya pondré aquí cuando me envíen el formulario que comentas para ir a la oficina.


----------



## Max Estrella (18 Jul 2008)

pep007 dijo:


> Bueno como veo que hay gente que esta nerviosa, os voy a explicar el ultimo plan que tengo maquinado, y el que quiera empezar puede hacerlo paralelamente al mio o puede esperar a que acabe el proceso yo, lo que querais.
> 
> De ahora en adelante ire editando este post cada vez que haya cambios.
> 
> ...



Muchas gracias por comparir su conocimiento e información.


----------



## Durmiente (18 Jul 2008)

pep007 dijo:


> Bueno como veo que hay gente que esta nerviosa, os voy a explicar el ultimo plan que tengo maquinado, y el que quiera empezar puede hacerlo paralelamente al mio o puede esperar a que acabe el proceso yo, lo que querais.
> 
> De ahora en adelante ire editando este post cada vez que haya cambios.
> 
> ...



Me interesa muchísimo el tema.

Haz lo posible por tenernos informados de cómo va todo.

Gracias.


----------



## UN PRIVILEGIADO (19 Jul 2008)

Gracias y más gracias, Pep007. Así da gusto.

Sigo, tranquilo, tus novedades. Esperaré a que termines y después 

de tu estimable información, voy yo. De cabeza.


----------



## ronald29780 (19 Jul 2008)

pep007 dijo:


> Bueno como veo que hay gente que esta nerviosa, os voy a explicar el ultimo plan que tengo maquinado, y el que quiera empezar puede hacerlo paralelamente al mio o puede esperar a que acabe el proceso yo, lo que querais.
> 
> De ahora en adelante ire editando este post cada vez que haya cambios.
> 
> ...



Mantenos informado sobre el desarrollo y si se te da la oportunidad pregunta porque pone en la coletilla del link _Devisenauslaender_ y no, como fuera formalmente correcto _Steuerauslaender_.

En toda la forma creo que el Deutsche es un banco serio y si hubiera un problema en este aspecto se pondrían muy pronto en contacto contigo.


----------



## pep007 (19 Jul 2008)

Bueno, Ronald, a lo mejor la llamada tambien era para eso, me pregunto para que destino queria la cuenta, y yo le explique que solo para ahorrar, to save money, sparen.

La tia que muy bien que de acuerdo, que que me parecia un deposito a un año al 5% etc etc, y yo le dije que muy bien.


por cierto si nos puedes explicar las diferencias entre estos dos terminos, gracias.


----------



## ronald29780 (19 Jul 2008)

pep007 dijo:


> Bueno, Ronald, a lo mejor la llamada tambien era para eso, me pregunto para que destino queria la cuenta, y yo le explique que solo para ahorrar, to save money, sparen.
> 
> La tia que muy bien que de acuerdo, que que me parecia un deposito a un año al 5% etc etc, y yo le dije que muy bien.
> 
> ...



Yo creo que _Devisenausländer_ es la persona que recibe sus ingresos en otra moneda que no fuera la oficial en Alemania. Pero voy a investigar un poco más en el asunto.

Mientras _Steuerausländer_ es la persona que tributa en el extranjero. Y esto sé positivamente.


----------



## ronald29780 (19 Jul 2008)

ronald29780 dijo:


> Yo creo que _Devisenausländer_ es la persona que recibe sus ingresos en otra moneda que no fuera la oficial en Alemania. Pero voy a investigar un poco más en el asunto.
> 
> Mientras _Steuerausländer_ es la persona que tributa en el extranjero. Y esto sé positivamente.



Santa Wiki...

_Steuerausländer_ y _Devisenausländer_ son lo mismo.

Y ya de camino un par de cositas mas:

Kapitalertragsteuer ? Wikipedia

en inglés

Capital gains tax - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Como _Devisenausländer_ no estas sometido a _Kapitalertragssteuer_.

Dicho impuesto se cobra ahora mismo en Alemania con un 20% sobre dividendos, 30% sobre intereses de capital (supongo allí entran los bonos) y 35% sobre "sobre-mesa (Compra-venta de acciones) y cada uno más 5,5% para la reconstruccion del Este .

No se cobra dicho impuesto a _Devisenausländer_.

Los cuales tienen que declarar los ingresos a su hacienda domestica y tributarán en el pais de residencia.


----------



## pep007 (19 Jul 2008)

Gracias ronald, tan rapido como siempre, ahora deja la burbuja y sal un poco de marcha.


----------



## wsleone (21 Jul 2008)

Todavía no me han enviado nada .....


----------



## pep007 (21 Jul 2008)

piensa que el email que recibiras no es robotizado, esta escrito a mano, amijo, has entrado en el mundo de la banca privada. (creo)

A mi tardo 4 o 5 dias, y todavia estoy esperando el formulario, espero que llegue antes de octubre!!!!


----------



## pep007 (23 Jul 2008)

*ya estan aqui los papeles!*

Me acaba de llegar un email del DB con seis documentos adjuntos, basicamente son tres y sus traducciones (no-vinculantes) al ingles.

los documentos son:

- formulario apertura cuenta
- formulario permiso para cambalaches con tus daten
- formulario para poder operar on line

rellenarlos, certificar firma, en consulado aleman o en cualquier oficina DB en españa, y enviarlos por correo al DB de frankfurt.

adjuntar fotocopia pasaporte certificada, le dire al banco que me la certifique y tambien le mando la fotocopia del DNI, ala.

Mañana, si puedo, voy.

Tranquilos, si seguis los pasos a vosotros tambien os llegaran.


----------



## UN PRIVILEGIADO (24 Jul 2008)

Te sigo.

Gracias.


----------



## ronald29780 (26 Jul 2008)

pep007 dijo:


> Me acaba de llegar un email del DB con seis documentos adjuntos, basicamente son tres y sus traducciones (no-vinculantes) al ingles.
> 
> los documentos son:
> 
> ...



El experimento esta progresando adecuadamente. Bien.

PD: Antes de poner tags, recomiendo la inversion de entre 1 y 2€, en una gramatica alemana de segunda mano. Falta te hace.


----------



## Taishi (26 Jul 2008)

pep007 dijo:


> Bueno como veo que hay gente que esta nerviosa, os voy a explicar el ultimo plan que tengo maquinado, y el que quiera empezar puede hacerlo paralelamente al mio o puede esperar a que acabe el proceso yo, lo que querais.
> 
> De ahora en adelante ire editando este post cada vez que haya cambios.
> 
> ...



¡El que la sigue la consigue!
¡Felicidades! me estoy pensando seguir tu ejemplo..
por cierto... ¿Te han informado sobre comisiones de mantenimiento de la cuenta y transferencias cuando quieras recuperar el dinero?
¡Saludos!


----------



## wsleone (29 Jul 2008)

Pep007, ya he recibido el mail, son 7 adjuntos. Está el Document.pdf pero parece que es sólo para abrir un depósito. Si quiero abrir varios es un poco rollo. Yo quiero algo parecido a banca on-line pero con cuentas ISBN alemanas; creo que no va a ser posible :o


----------



## pep007 (30 Jul 2008)

Hola a todos, y perdonad la tardanza, pero es que el trabajo me gana -afortunadamente-.Voy a intentar contestar a todos:Wsleone: No has hablado con ellos por telefono?, yo si les llame. (llamada voip). De los documentos que te envias solo debes rellenar la apertura de cuenta, pones tus datos y de los 4 tipos de cuentas que tienen, me aconsejaron que abriera la mas barata: DB aktivconto, ya que estoy fuera de alemania y casi todas la operaciones las hare online. Tienen cuentas mas caras pero salen a cuent si tienes mucho movimiento de talonarios y domiciliaciones. O sea que pones una x donde dice DB aktiveconto. Sigamos el otro documento a entregar es uno donde te piden poder traficar con tus datos, o algo asi entendi.Y el ultimo documento es el activacion de tu cuenta para emplearla online.Cualquier duda llamales no tengas miedo, mi ingles es del culo, y de momento voy palante.
Taishi:
El coste de la cuenta mas barata, la db aktive esta, es de -agarrate- 4,49 € al mes, con ella te entra una tarjeta la deutche bank card donde puedes sacar dinero gratis -quiero decir sin comision- en cualquier cajero del mundo del DB o de cuelquier banco asociado en el mundo, 35000 cajero en 32 paises, primeros banco en cada pais. Yo como tengo el cajero al lado de casa, pues eso. A la larga creo que me saldra barato porque cuando voy de viaje podre sacar el dinero diretamente sin pasar por visa ni 4b, ni pagar nada por ello...

Ronald:
Tienes razon, mi aleman da pena, y mi ingles es es es del culo. Pero prometo mejorar. De momento subire un poco el nivel del tag en aleman.

Bueno, a parte de todo esto, os cuento como va, el viernes pasado, San Jaime, fui al db para sellar los papeles y cerrado por fiesta regional, (no sabia que todavia era fiesta) en fin, ayer martes, fui de nuevo, habia una cajera alemana, y le explique el caso, que queria abrir una cuenta en el DB pero legalmente en alemania, la tia me dijo muy amablemente, que no lo habia echo nunca, pero cogio los papeles y se puso a firmar y a acuñar como una loca, comparo mi pasaporte con la fotocopia, dio fe, y cuando acaba con una sonrisa me dice, bueno, y donde quire que se lo envie, yo le enseñe el email que contenia la direccion, y la tia va y me lo envia por valija interna, pues nada, que no gasto ni en sellos.

Ya os ire contando como va.


----------



## ronald29780 (30 Jul 2008)

pep007 dijo:


> Hola a todos, y perdonad la tardanza, pero es que el trabajo me gana -afortunadamente-.Voy a intentar contestar a todos:Wsleone: No has hablado con ellos por telefono?, yo si les llame. (llamada voip). De los documentos que te envias solo debes rellenar la apertura de cuenta, pones tus datos y de los 4 tipos de cuentas que tienen, me aconsejaron que abriera la mas barata: DB aktivconto, ya que estoy fuera de alemania y casi todas la operaciones las hare online. Tienen cuentas mas caras pero salen a cuent si tienes mucho movimiento de talonarios y domiciliaciones. O sea que pones una x donde dice DB aktiveconto. Sigamos el otro documento a entregar es uno donde te piden poder traficar con tus datos, o algo asi entendi.Y el ultimo documento es el activacion de tu cuenta para emplearla online.Cualquier duda llamales no tengas miedo, mi ingles es del culo, y de momento voy palante.
> Taishi:
> El coste de la cuenta mas barata, la db aktive esta, es de -agarrate- 4,49 € al mes, con ella te entra una tarjeta la deutche bank card donde puedes sacar dinero gratis -quiero decir sin comision- en cualquier cajero del mundo del DB o de cuelquier banco asociado en el mundo, 35000 cajero en 32 paises, primeros banco en cada pais. Yo como tengo el cajero al lado de casa, pues eso. A la larga creo que me saldra barato porque cuando voy de viaje podre sacar el dinero diretamente sin pasar por visa ni 4b, ni pagar nada por ello...
> 
> ...



Me alegro que estes progresando con las cuentas y todo. Que el papeleo siempre es un asco.

PD: 



No veo quien haya escrito los tags. Si has sido tu, :

Y el tag nuevo ::


----------



## Itoo (30 Jul 2008)

Pues yo he ido hoy al DB a que me sellen los papeles, y como no, me tenian que tocar los huevos. Me dicen que eso no lo hacen ellos, que el ordenador no les da la opcion (?), y bla, bla bla... total, que me vaya al consulado (que me pilla a 100 Km.)

Viendo que SI pueden hacerlo, y que no les da la gana, mañana llamare a la central de DB a quejarme un rato. No creo que sirva de mucho, pero pienso incordiar todo lo posible.

Saludos,


----------



## NaRNia (31 Jul 2008)

A qué TAE cotizan los bonos alemanes hoy en dia?


----------



## ronald29780 (31 Jul 2008)

Itoo dijo:


> Pues yo he ido hoy al DB a que me sellen los papeles, y como no, me tenian que tocar los huevos. Me dicen que eso no lo hacen ellos, que el ordenador no les da la opcion (?), y bla, bla bla... total, que me vaya al consulado (que me pilla a 100 Km.)
> 
> Viendo que SI pueden hacerlo, y que no les da la gana, mañana llamare a la central de DB a quejarme un rato. No creo que sirva de mucho, pero pienso incordiar todo lo posible.
> 
> Saludos,



Pues las cosas son así. En su propia pagina se refieren a un sellado valido. Y este suele hacerse en los consulados. PD: Me consta, que este caso funciona tambien así para sellar papeles de esta indole sí se quiere submitirlo a alguna autoridad española.

Otra cosa, que nunca debe olvidarse:

Oficialmente el 

Deutsche Bank España S.A. 

es un empresa completamente independiente. Hasta que se puede ir al garrete/quiebra si hace falta.

Que el dueño del 100% de las acciones es el 

Deutsche Bank AG en Frankfurt 

no cambia un apice.


----------



## Taishi (31 Jul 2008)

pep007 dijo:


> Hola a todos, y perdonad la tardanza, pero es que el trabajo me gana -afortunadamente-.Voy a intentar contestar a todos:Wsleone: No has hablado con ellos por telefono?, yo si les llame. (llamada voip). De los documentos que te envias solo debes rellenar la apertura de cuenta, pones tus datos y de los 4 tipos de cuentas que tienen, me aconsejaron que abriera la mas barata: DB aktivconto, ya que estoy fuera de alemania y casi todas la operaciones las hare online. Tienen cuentas mas caras pero salen a cuent si tienes mucho movimiento de talonarios y domiciliaciones. O sea que pones una x donde dice DB aktiveconto. Sigamos el otro documento a entregar es uno donde te piden poder traficar con tus datos, o algo asi entendi.Y el ultimo documento es el activacion de tu cuenta para emplearla online.Cualquier duda llamales no tengas miedo, mi ingles es del culo, y de momento voy palante.
> Taishi:
> El coste de la cuenta mas barata, la db aktive esta, es de -agarrate- 4,49 € al mes, con ella te entra una tarjeta la deutche bank card donde puedes sacar dinero gratis -quiero decir sin comision- en cualquier cajero del mundo del DB o de cuelquier banco asociado en el mundo, 35000 cajero en 32 paises, primeros banco en cada pais. Yo como tengo el cajero al lado de casa, pues eso. A la larga creo que me saldra barato porque cuando voy de viaje podre sacar el dinero diretamente sin pasar por visa ni 4b, ni pagar nada por ello...
> 
> ...



¡muchas gracias! seguimos con interés tus avances


----------



## fros (31 Jul 2008)

Era una vez que se era...

Un señor (mi suegro) que tenía ganas de volar, marchar del pueblo (años 60) estaba hasta los huivos del terruño y se fue con tres amigos para Bilbo. Desertores del arao les llamaban, pero es igual, para allí que fueron y se metieron en el montaje. 

Como no tenían vértigo y podían subirse como los gatos a 30 mts de altura, se ganaban una buenas pasta. De allí se fueron a Alcudia (Mallorca), y de alli acabaron en Flix (Tarragona). Cuando llegaban al pueblo, como no se lo habían gastado todo en vino, iban como los toreros, con un traje de 3.000 pelas de la época. Ohhh con los desertores del arao si parecen artistas y toooo.

El caso es que era la época del "ventepalemaniaPepeeee"!!, y como odo el mundo iba para allá, pues ellos también!.

El caso es que firmaron los tres amigos por un año en la empresa química Hoechst, y cuando estuvieron un mesecito (Agosto), ya descubrieron bastantes cosas, algunas de ellas no muy buenas. Entre otras: que por la mañana hacía frío, brot, que las mujeres no se depilaban...y lo peor de todo, que cobraban menos allá porque aquí hacían horillas los sábado por la tarde y los Domingos por la mañana y les salía bastante más a cuenta. Así que fueron a ver al mandamás alemán y le dijeron que se volvían a España.

-guten tag

-lo mismo decimos, oiga, que nos volvemos a España. El brot muy bueno, pero el vino una mierda

-Comoooor :, pero ustedes han firmado por un año, y con los gastos que nos ha supuesto traerles no nos compensa por un puto mes.

-Ya, pero es que en España cobramos más..., y las mujeres son más amables que aquí y tal (ninguno de los tres era Tico)

-Pero vamos a ver...Ustedes no sabían esto antes de venir Jilipollen!!!

Bueno, el caso es que el jefe tenía razón. Tanto rollo para ná. Na de ná.Porqué lo hicieron?, por aventura?, porque lo hacían los demás?, por exotismo?. Supongo que porque eran jóvenes y querían probar algo nuevo.

Meto este rollo porque creo que viene a colación. Porqué bonos alemanes?, por seguridad?, por el interés, vale la pena el viaje para estas alforjas?. Yo creo que si es para saber algo más, pues sí, pero si es por seguridad o interés, hay cosas mejores y no hace falta tenerlo al quinto pino en una lengua desconocida para muchos de los que quieren invertir, que mira que es difícil la condenada lengua.

Yo tengo una cuenta en alemania, pero porque no me queda más remedio. En la SPK Oberlausitz-Niederschleisien. Tengo que realizar pagos y los tengo domiciliados allá, pero si no, con el Santander ya me vale.

Pues nada, de todas maneras, os deseo lo mejor y que os salga bien la jugada.

Saludos.


----------



## urisamir (1 Ago 2008)

NaRNia dijo:


> A qué TAE cotizan los bonos alemanes hoy en dia?



4.23 hoy el de 3 años, por debajo del tipo trichetista. Dá que pensar (tiene menos riesgo de impago el estado alemán que toda Europa unida?)


----------



## eduenca (4 Ago 2008)

urisamir dijo:


> 4.23 hoy el de 3 años, por debajo del tipo trichetista. Dá que pensar (tiene menos riesgo de impago el estado alemán que toda Europa unida?)



El tipo de interés del BCE es ACTUAL, mientras que el bono a 3 años, como su propio nombre indica, representa las expectativas de tipos de interés de los próximos 3 años, y así lo descuenta.


----------



## pep007 (11 Ago 2008)

*ujuuuuu! alguien ya tiene su cuenta en alemania!!!!*

Pues si, ya estaba apunto de scribir de que esto no va, cuando el muy honorable cartero, que tambien debe ser de organizacion industrial, se ha dignado a traer todas las cartas de la semana pasada junto con todas las de la comunidad y meterlas en un solo buzon.

ya tenga mi cuenta, he encontrado tres sobres mios de DB con mi nimero de cuenta aleman, felicitaciones y demas, y que cualquier duda que no dude en llamarales o escribirles. 

ya me han enviado las claves, las intrucciones, mi iban mi dlz, etc

ahora segun lo convenido hare el primer integro de 2500 € para que me envien la DB card y despues me peleare con el banco naraja y el abierto para enviarle 72000€ a mi nueva cuenta de los que probablemente 60k iran al deposito a un año del db al 5% y 12k seguiran el experimento de los bonos alemanes a traves de mi nueva DLZ -Que es la clave del asunto-

ya os ire contando.

PD.: me asombra lo facil que ha sido.
id preparando retos mas complicados1


----------



## eduenca (11 Ago 2008)

pep007 dijo:


> para enviarle 72000€ a mi nueva cuenta de los que probablemente 60k iran al deposito a un año del db al 5%



¿60.000 huevos en la misma cesta? 

¿Y que opina el fondo de garantía de depósitos alemán de todo esto?


----------



## ronald29780 (11 Ago 2008)

eduenca dijo:


> ¿60.000 huevos en la misma cesta?
> 
> ¿Y que opina el fondo de garantía de depósitos alemán de todo esto?



Creo que es igual como aqui, hasta 20.000 €.

¿No hay letras de tesoro de menos de un año?

Así tendrás más seguridad y seguramente más intereses que con una c.c. normal.

PD:

Ahora que veo que Vd. esta progresando adecuadamente, repita toda la operacion para adquirir letras del tesoro austriaco.


----------



## pep007 (13 Ago 2008)

A educuenca: bueno, bajare el deposito del banco a 50k, y el resto a bonos, pero no pienso abrir tres o cuatro cuentas en el extranjero!!! con una me sobra.

A ronald: He visto en el tosoro aleman una especie de "fontesoro directo" o eso he creido entender te da el 92,5% del eonia de cada dia, la gracia que tiene es que puedes sacarlo cuando quieras y no tiene comisiones. !Igualico cuando hace unos años tenia fontesoro con "Sanostra" creo que me rentaban un 3% y la comision era el 1,5% vaya negocio!, parece que el tesoro aleman quiere a sus ciudadanos y no a sus banqueros, que pais mas raro Alemania ¿no?.


Bueno a lo que ibamos, ahora estoy con lo de las tranferencias al exterior, lo he intentado con el ing, y no digo que no se puedo, pero yo no encuentro la tecla. Al final la hize con el openban que tiene una tecla que dice transferencia al extranjero o en moneda. Continuara...


En cuanto a porque hago todo esto supongo porque soy un burbu padre de familia, espero y deseo que no salgamos del euro, pero por si las mosquis...

Lo unico que tengo claro es que:

SI ESPAÑA NO SALE DEL EURO, LOS ESPAÑOLES SALDRAN DE ESPAÑA.

mas exactamente:

SI ESPAÑA NO SALE DEL EURO, HASTA LOS ESPAÑOLES SALDRAN DE ESPAÑA.

a por las papas.

Hasta luego.


----------



## roebek (13 Ago 2008)

pep007 dijo:


> parece que el tesoro aleman quiere a sus ciudadanos y no a sus banqueros, que pais mas raro Alemania ¿no?.



Raro raro, sí.



pep007 dijo:


> SI ESPAÑA NO SALE DEL EURO, LOS ESPAÑOLES SALDRAN DE ESPAÑA.



Por si las moscas, que vaya por delante el dinero que "aluego" ya iremos nosotros 

Muchas gracias por toda la información que has dado sobre el proceso.


----------



## Itoo (15 Ago 2008)

*cuenta en proceso de apertura*

Bueno, despues de tres intentos, llamaditas a la linea de soporte DB en España y demas zarandajas, he conseguido que me sellen en la sucursal de DB todos los papeles. No sabian muy bien lo que hacian, pero como han puesto firmas y sellos del banco en todos los papeles no creo que haya problemas con los alemanes 

Mi idea de momento es abrir un deposito al 5% (unos 20.000 o asi) y luego ya veremos. En cualquier caso, si veo que aqui la cosa se empieza a poner muy, muy fea... tengo una cuenta fuera de España en la que poder enviar la pasta con una simple transferencia. Sinceramente no creo que la cosa llegue a tanto, pero soy pesimista por naturaleza, y me gusta tener salidas de emergencia a mi alrededor.

Ahora a esperar que me manden las claves y demas, ya os ire contando.


----------



## pep007 (17 Ago 2008)

Hay que ver lo que son las cosas:

Transferencia openbank a DB tiempo: 4 horas, o menos, por que fue lo que tarde en abrir el correo electronico y comprobar que me habia llegado la pasta a alemania, tal vez fue intantaneo...

transferencia ing a openbank: 4 dias, con la excusa del puente...


----------



## emaro (17 Ago 2008)

Hola, yo soy un poco mas burro que vosotros, asi que rellenando el formulario me han surgido unas dudas:

formulario: https://secure.deutsche-bank.de/pbc/reddotforms/pbc/terminvereinbarung-devisenauslaender_en.html

I would like to set up a:
personal account as: separate account joint account
¿Cual es la diferencia a que se refiere con separada o unida?

I would like to initially use the following product(s):
payment transactions
investments

¿como cuenta corriente anticorralito normal destinada a ahorro sería la opcion payment transactions? o ¿para el 5% que le ofrecieron al compañero hay que tirar por la via de investments?

In addition, I would like to receive the following services (optional):
Deutsche Bank Card
credit card (backed by collateral of twice the monthly limit) 

y aquí? Que es lo que nos interesa una, las dos o ninguna.

Gracias a todos, un saludo.


----------



## pep007 (17 Ago 2008)

Hola, en cuanto a abrirla tu solo o conjuntamente con tu mujer, padre, hermano, tu veras,... como en ejpain, yo la he abierto solo, pero mas adelante se puede cambiar supongo que como aqui, si las abres solo hacientda te da menos trabajo.

En cuanto a lo demas yo creo que pedi investments, pero no te preocupes que esto solo es un preliminar para ver que cuenta se te adapta mejor, yo pedi la mas barata que es la aktiveconto.

La tajeta que tienes que pedir es la Deutsche Bank Card que esta incluida en esta cuenta, pero si quieres una visa o una 4b no te cortes, lo unico que tendras que pagarla.


----------



## emaro (18 Ago 2008)

Gracias por tu respuesta, seguimos adelante con el proceso.

un saludo.


----------



## Dawkins (19 Ago 2008)

Acabo de ver tu experimento.. muy ilustrativo, muchísimas gracias!


----------



## ratoncitoperez (23 Ago 2008)

*Refloto El Hilo Y, De Paso Hago Una Preguntita*



pep007 dijo:


> Bueno como veo que hay gente que esta nerviosa, os voy a explicar el ultimo plan que tengo maquinado, y el que quiera empezar puede hacerlo paralelamente al mio o puede esperar a que acabe el proceso yo, lo que querais.
> 
> De ahora en adelante ire editando este post cada vez que haya cambios.
> 
> ...



He abierto el enlace y como no se inglés mi pregunta es la siguiente: ¿No es igual pasarse por una sucursal en Madrid de DB y comprar bonos alemanes en dicha oficina?


----------



## ronald29780 (24 Ago 2008)

ratoncitoperez dijo:


> He abierto el enlace y como no se inglés mi pregunta es la siguiente: ¿No es igual pasarse por una sucursal en Madrid de DB y comprar bonos alemanes en dicha oficina?



Nein.

La sucursal en Madrid pertenece a Deutsche Bank España S.A. con sede social en Madrid, registrada anca el BdE y aportando al FDG español. 
Legalmente una entidad completamente independiente, aunque su unico accionario es el Deutsche Bank AG en Frankfurt.

Cosas de las letras chiquitillas.


----------



## pep007 (24 Ago 2008)

Ratoncitoperez: mi idea era comprar los bonos directamente por internet en el portal del tesoro aleman, teoricamente se puede hacer desde el extranjero y con una cc extranjera, pero por mas que lo intente el sistema petaba cuando llegaba al codigo de cuenta, ahora ya tengo el dinero en una cuenta alemana, y enseguida que me dejen los niños lo intento otra vez, esta noche o mañana, ya os contare, todo iba perfecto hasta que llegabas al codigo bancario aleman BLZ pero como ahora ya lo tengo tiene que ir bien.

De momento ya he abierto el deposito a 1 año del DB al 5%, y esta noche a ver si puedo (me dejan teclear un poco) con el tesoro aleman. Enseguida que pueda os cuento.

Y como dice ronald, la gracia del experimento es desligarse -legalmente- de los bancos españoles o radicados en españa para que un hipotetico corralito no pudiera afectarlos.

Yo cada dia veo mas dificil lo del corralito, ya que eso seria solo como un purgatorio, esta vez nos vamos directo al infierno!. No nos dejaran salir, y despues vereis por que lo hicieron en argentina, por que era una solucion dolorosa pero facil. Lo de aqui sera mucho mas dificil. Pero bueno, tenemos armas para ello: emigrar a europa, bajar precios, ahorrar,.... (puafff, las cuatro tonterias de siempre, de las cuales ya no nos acordabamos....)


----------



## ratoncitoperez (24 Ago 2008)

pep007 dijo:


> Ratoncitoperez: mi idea era comprar los bonos directamente por internet en el portal del tesoro aleman, teoricamente se puede hacer desde el extranjero y con una cc extranjera, pero por mas que lo intente el sistema petaba cuando llegaba al codigo de cuenta, ahora ya tengo el dinero en una cuenta alemana, y enseguida que me dejen los niños lo intento otra vez, esta noche o mañana, ya os contare, todo iba perfecto hasta que llegabas al codigo bancario aleman BLZ pero como ahora ya lo tengo tiene que ir bien.
> 
> De momento ya he abierto el deposito a 1 año del DB al 5%, y esta noche a ver si puedo (me dejan teclear un poco) con el tesoro aleman. Enseguida que pueda os cuento.
> 
> ...



Gracias Pep007, pero es que me he metido en el enlace y no entiendo nada, me resulta farragoso y al no saber inglés inseguro, por eso era mi pregunta, no obstante he guardado el enlace en favoritos.
De nuevo mil gracias y salud.


----------



## pep007 (25 Ago 2008)

Bueno, me acabo de quedar a cuadros, he rellenado el formulario online del tesoro aleman, y esta vez ha seguido hasta el final, he tenido que jugar un poco con los numeros bancarios y los espacios (SIN ESPACIOS) pero al fin lo he conseguido, he conseguido rellenar el formulario online, y va el aparato y me saca la misma hoja formulario pero esta vez cumplimentada con todos los datos mios, y al final dice imprimirlo, firmarlo con alguien que de fe (aleman supongo o notario) y mandarlo al tesoro aleman.

Bueno, tendreis que esperar a que lleve la mujer al ginecologo, porque la embajada alemana esta debajo, aqui en el paseo maritimo de Palma de Mallorca, no pienso ir a proposito, por cierto a los de la isla les aconsejo que subais por el ascensor de cristal hasta arriba del todo, es una pasada de vistas.

Por cierto he ido, por internet, a la embajada, (quiero decir consulado), y hay que ven lo coordinados que van los alemanes, por todo tienen el mismo logo por todos los sitios oficiales. Saltas del tesoro aleman al consulado de palma de mallorca y parece que no cambias de web.

Imprimire la apertura de cuenta del tesoro y la guardo en el coche y cuando pase por ahi, me paro.


----------



## makokillo (26 Ago 2008)

Hola a tod@s. Yo tambien me he decidido a hacer el experimento de abrir la cuenta en el DB. Ayer por la tarde rellené el formulario y hoy a las 10 de la mañana ya me estaba llamando una señorita desde Alemania para preguntarme que tipo de cuenta queria abrir. Me ha dicho que cuentas corrientes no abren, le he dicho que la queria para ahorrar, para contratar un deposito a plazo y me ha dicho que perfecto, que me enviaba los papeles con el nº de cuenta IBAN para que los firmara y pudiera hacer la transferencia.
Ahh y todo esto en un muy buen castellano, con acento aleman pero en castellano.
Ya veremos que tal, en principio tengo pensado contratar un deposito a un año de 6.000 euros y como nó, tener esa cuenta a mano para si la cosa se pone fea aqui, contratar otro por los 90.000 que tengo aqui.

SALU2


----------



## lonchafinismo (26 Ago 2008)

Hola,

¿Cada vez que se desee comprar bonos alemanes te deben validar la firma o con la primera vez vale?

Desde el DB, ¿Qué comisión tiene la transferencias al Tesoro Alemán, y a un banco español

Gracias


----------



## pep007 (26 Ago 2008)

Hola lonchi: parece que solo se firma una vez, es para abrir una cuenta en el tesoro aleman, cuando ya tienes la cuenta despues puedes coger cualquier producto del tesoro aleman. Realmente posdriamos abernos asltado lo del DB pero lo del db lleva menos trabajo y tiempo, pero sale mas caro por las comisiones.Transferencias desde cuenta alememana parece que son gratis, desde españolas habria que probarlo, pero ya te digo que elconsulado me cae un poco lejos.

Mako: veo que te han atendido en español, mas ganao, pero la mia en aleman me dijo que podia abrir cualquier tipo de cuenta, la que abri puede hacer cualquier cosa como cc pero sale mas caro.


----------



## makokillo (26 Ago 2008)

pep007 dijo:


> Mako: veo que te han atendido en español, mas ganao, pero la mia en aleman me dijo que podia abrir cualquier tipo de cuenta, la que abri puede hacer cualquier cosa como cc pero sale mas caro.



Pues menos mal que me ha hablado en spanish que si lo hace en ingles no me entero de ná y en aleman, ni te cuento.

Yo en principio no necesito cuenta corriente, lo unico que quiero es poder traspasar allí mis depositos de aquí si hiciera falta. Aquí me quedaria con el dinero justo para ir funcionando.

Por cierto, cuanto tardaron en enviarte la documentacion despues de llamarte por telefono?


----------



## pep007 (27 Ago 2008)

dos dias. +++++++++10


----------



## makokillo (28 Ago 2008)

pep007 dijo:


> dos dias. +++++++++10



Igualitos igualitos somos los españoles a los Alemanes, vaya 

Acabo de recibir la documentación por correo postal :
Ya digo, igualito que en iBanesto, que a los 25 dias de solicitar la cuenta me dicen que ya la han aprobado y que me mandan la documentación. De esto hace ya 5 dias y lo que te rondaré morena.Nada mas que por estos detalles ya da gana de meter toda la pasta allí.

Ahora tengo el problema de que tengo que ir a la Embajada a que me reconozcan la firma y si a tí te pilla un poco lejos a mi me pilla a 160 Km, tengo que ir a Madrid :. Además, tengo que sacarme antes el pasaporte que no tengo , bueno, esto no es problema por que así ya aprovecho, que queria sacarmelo.

Otra cosilla; como la documentación viene en ingles y aun que leido si lo entiendo bastante bien, ¿podria poner un scaneo de la documentacion y los mas expertos me deis vuestra opinión??. no creo que haya ningun impedimento legal para publicar aquí el formulario vacio, ¿no?

Un saludo.


----------



## lonchafinismo (28 Ago 2008)

Yo también me he decidido, y he solicitado la apaertura de una cuenta DB en alemania. Me llamaron y me dijeron que me enviaban la documentación, que quizás también me llegaría por mail, pero por correo electrónico no me ha llegado.

¿A los que os llegó la documentación a casa os llegó también por correo electrónico?

Y otra pregunta, que quizás es pronto para responderla.
Los que habéis comprado deuda alemana, y en vez de que os validaran la firma en el consulado os la hicieron en alguna surcusal de DB en España, ¿habéis conseguido al final comprar los bonos alemanas sin problemas?

Gracias


----------



## makokillo (28 Ago 2008)

lonchafinismo dijo:


> Yo también me he decidido, y he solicitado la apaertura de una cuenta DB en alemania. Me llamaron y me dijeron que me enviaban la documentación, que quizás también me llegaría por mail, pero por correo electrónico no me ha llegado.
> 
> ¿A los que os llegó la documentación a casa os llegó también por correo electrónico?
> 
> ...



A mí solo me la han enviado por correo postal. Eso sí en 48 horas .

Creo recordar que a alguien si que le reconocieron la firma en una oficina del DB en España, pero no sin problemas.

SALU2


----------



## Itoo (28 Ago 2008)

makokillo dijo:


> A mí solo me la han enviado por correo postal. Eso sí en 48 horas .
> 
> Creo recordar que a alguien si que le reconocieron la firma en una oficina del DB en España, pero no sin problemas.
> 
> SALU2



Si, ese fue mi caso. Despues de varias llamadas a su central, no tenian mucha idea de que hacer, asi que sellaron y firmaron todos los papeles. Aun no he recibido la apertura de la cuenta (lo envié certificado y llegó la semana pasada a Alemania), pero espero que no haya problemas.

Por cierto, la solicitud de los impresos la hice por email, y no me llamaron ni nada. Simplemente me enviaron otro correo con los documentos en PDF.

Saludos,


----------



## Gotterdamerung (30 Ago 2008)

eduenca dijo:


> ¿Alguien sabe cómo comprar bonos alemanes directamente, sin intermediarios de ningún tipo?
> 
> ¿Se puede tratar directamente con el tesoro alemán como con el español y comprar sin intermediarios?
> 
> ...



Eeerrr, me he perdido algo, ¿Y qué pasa con los bonos alemanes? Pagan más interés que los de aquí o simplemente es una forma de tener la pasta en un lugar más seguro por si aquí hay corralito?


----------



## ronald29780 (30 Ago 2008)

makokillo dijo:


> Ahora tengo el problema de que tengo que ir a la Embajada a que me reconozcan la firma y si a tí te pilla un poco lejos a mi me pilla a 160 Km, tengo que ir a Madrid :. Además, tengo que sacarme antes el pasaporte que no tengo , bueno, esto no es problema por que así ya aprovecho, que queria sacarmelo.



La convalidcion de la firma es trabajo consular. 

Así te recomiendo, que consultes la lista de los consulados primero, a lo mejor tienes uno más cerca.
Si esto no fuera el caso, pregunta en la embajada por el departamento consular.
Si estas en posesion de un DNI valido, no se necesita el pasaporte. 
Como va la cosa con un carnet de conducir o una tarjeta de residencia no te puedo responder a ciencia cierta, pero diria que lo admiten.

Porque se trata nada más en comprobar tu identidad y que tu has firmado el papel en cuestion. O no otro.


----------



## chernorat (1 Sep 2008)

*Comisiones*

Magnífico hilo, lo llevo siguiendo desde casi al principio y al final me he animado a registrarme.

Iba a hacer los pasos descritos en hilos anteriores, pero dentro de unos días iré a Alemania y quizás intente abrir allí una cuenta directamente. ¿Alguien sabe si se necesita algún tipo de documentación especial (por ejemplo, que acredite que vives en Alemania...)? ¿El Deutsche Bank tiene alguna cuenta sin comisiones?. ¿Hay algún otro banco allí que opere online y que sea recomendable? 

Sí, sé que son las grandes cuestiones metafísicas planteadas en el foro. Pero bueno, a ver si hay suerte y alguien sabe las respuestas


----------



## pep007 (2 Sep 2008)

a gotterdamerung: pues el problemas es que la deuda alemana cada dia paga menos interes y el tesoro español cada dia paga mas, y esto da miedorrrrr.

A chernorat: bienvenido a OK Corral, ya que vas a alemania rellena el formulario para abrir una cuenta en el tesoro aleman te vas a una oficina de correo aleman que te sellen tu firma y que te lo envien.
En cuanto al banco, a lo mejor en alemania hay alguna cuenta que cobre poco, la que hemos abierto nosotros, ya te digo, cuesta un huevo, pero al menos te tratan como banca privada, al principio te asusta un poco, porque solo basta decirles algo para que lo hagan, te sientes como "en Miquel de s'estaca" en esa pelicula de broquers de NY. Veo dificil volver a la banca normal.

Enn cuanto al experimento yo creo que ha fallado en parte, por que yo creia que al tener una BLZ podriamos abrir la cuenta en el tesoro aleman de manera online, pero no es posible, aqui en españa tienes que pasar por el consulado.

En cuanto a otros bancos online en luxemburgo seguro que si puedes abrir sin problemas, en alemania no se.


----------



## chernorat (2 Sep 2008)

pep007 dijo:


> A chernorat: bienvenido a OK Corral, ya que vas a alemania rellena el formulario para abrir una cuenta en el tesoro aleman te vas a una oficina de correo aleman que te sellen tu firma y que te lo envien.



Pero una vez abierta la cuenta, ¿realmente resulta interesante comprar bonos?. Si el objetivo es eludir un hipotético corralito, entonces con la cuenta ya bastaría, ¿no?. Del mismo modo, entiendo que un depósito que pudieses contratar en el banco rentaría más que los propios bonos.



pep007 dijo:


> En cuanto al banco, a lo mejor en alemania hay alguna cuenta que cobre poco, la que hemos abierto nosotros, ya te digo, cuesta un huevo, pero al menos te tratan como banca privada, al principio te asusta un poco, porque solo basta decirles algo para que lo hagan, te sientes como "en Miquel de s'estaca" en esa pelicula de broquers de NY. Veo dificil volver a la banca normal.



Hombre, desde que empleo la banca por internet, tampoco me interesa la banca normal. Supongo que la banca privada será igual, pero con órdenes verbales y con la amabilidad, trato personal y corrección que se echa en falta en las sucursales de los bancos españoles :.

En cualquier caso, sé que el Deutsche Bank en España no cobra comisiones si les domicilias la nómina. Investigaré a ver si encuentro alguna cuenta de ahorro con bajas comisiones. Otra opción sería buscar algún tipo de rentabilidad (por ejemplo, en depósitos) cuyos intereses pagasen las comisiones...


----------



## lonchafinismo (3 Sep 2008)

Para los que validáis la firma en una sucursal del DB; deben hacerlo dos personas del banco con sus respectivas firmas, más el sello de la entidad.

Esto lo hacen en todas las páginas donde vaya vuestra firma. Además, es necesario firmarlo en presencia de ellos, por lo que si váis a db no lo llevéis firmado los contratos.

Si lo hacéis en el consulado son 15 euros.


----------



## lonchafinismo (5 Sep 2008)

En el DB, antes de que te envién los datos de acceso a la cuenta, y los contratos devueltos, ¿es necesario hacer el ingreso a la cuenta?

Según entiendo, tras enviarle la documentación (ya enviado), te dirán que número de cuenta tienes ( ¿será por mail? ), haces un ingreso de 2500 euros, y despues ya te envían lo demás.

¿Cuánto os tardó en estar funcionando la cuenta y con claves de acceso desde que enviásteis la documentación?
gracias por las respuestas


----------



## Itoo (5 Sep 2008)

lonchafinismo dijo:


> En el DB, antes de que te envién los datos de acceso a la cuenta, y los contratos devueltos, ¿es necesario hacer el ingreso a la cuenta?
> 
> Según entiendo, tras enviarle la documentación (ya enviado), te dirán que número de cuenta tienes ( ¿será por mail? ), haces un ingreso de 2500 euros, y despues ya te envían lo demás.
> 
> ...



Bueno, ya tengo la cuenta operativa. Me ha tardado unas dos semanas desde que envie los impresos. 

En total recibes tres cartas: una con la confirmacion de apertura y el nº de cuenta, otra con el codigo de acceso online y la ultima con los codigos para operar. O sea, que te lo mandan todo antes de que hagas ningun ingreso. 

Ya he hecho hoy la primera transferencia. No se muy bien lo que activan al enviar los primeros 2500 Euros, pero por la web ya podia ver la cuenta desde que me enviaron los primeros codigos.

Saludos,


----------



## ronald29780 (10 Sep 2008)

Voy a dar un up al hilo.

Viendo las tasas de morosidad y el opaquismo reinante, no creo que haya perdido interés...


----------



## lonchafinismo (11 Sep 2008)

Yo estoy esperando que el DB me envíe los datos de la cuenta (ya envié los impresos), para poder comprar bonos o el producto que vá sobre el eonia.

He visto que ya no funciona el enlace que se puso aquí para rellenar el formulario de apertura de cuenta en el tesoro público alemán. ¿Serviría este formulario para abrir cuenta?

Placing of Orders - Bundesrepublik Deutschland Finanzagentur GmbH

Aparte, encontré una lista de paises con sus respectivas web de deuda pública.

http://www.sinregistro.com/1/posts/9_foros/85_tema_libre/7002_Deuda_Publica.html


por si fuera interesante algún pais.


----------



## pep007 (11 Sep 2008)

Halo Loncha, creo que si, es exactamente el mismo papel que rellenaba el sistema online.

Ya nos contaras...


----------



## chernorat (11 Sep 2008)

Pues ya he vuelto de Alemania y no he podido abrir la cuenta .

Me ha resultado muy difícil encontrar sucursales de bancos por la calle. Las que más abundaban eran las de Citibank, pero no meto pasta ahí ni de coña. También ví una que parecía de una caja local, y una oficina del Commerzbank (aunque ya habían cerrado).

En fin, lo haré por correo. Menos mal que Pep va delante mostándonos el camino .


----------



## roebek (11 Sep 2008)

chernorat dijo:


> Pues ya he vuelto de Alemania y no he podido abrir la cuenta .
> 
> Me ha resultado muy difícil encontrar sucursales de bancos por la calle.



¿Lo dices en serio? Yo acabo de volver también de allí, y me harté de ver sucursales: Deutsche Bank, Dresdner Bank, Hamburger Sparkasse (y otras cajitas) además de los que tú citas. Y eso sin prestarles demasiada atención...


----------



## chernorat (11 Sep 2008)

roebek dijo:


> ¿Lo dices en serio? Yo acabo de volver también de allí, y me harté de ver sucursales: Deutsche Bank, Dresdner Bank, Hamburger Sparkasse (y otras cajitas) además de los que tú citas. Y eso sin prestarles demasiada atención...



Pues lamentablemente así fue. Y lo irónico es que todo el tiempo estuve en Frankfurt y alrededores (capital financiera y la ciudad con más bancos), así en el fondo tengo que rectificar: vi el Deutche Bank, pero lo que parecían ser las oficinas centrales. Y claro, no es plan entrar ahí para abrir una cuentecita . 

Me esperaba encontrar sucursales como aquí encuentras BBVA y Santander, pero no. A lo mejor es que soy un gañán y tengo mala suerte.


----------



## pep007 (11 Sep 2008)

Pues lo siento chernorat, intento hacer memoria de hace poco mas de un año cuendo estuve en Berlin, y la verdad que comparado con españa se puede decir que no hay bancos, me acuerdo dando vueltas para encontrar un cajero y los dos sitios que encontre uno era un sparkasse y el otro era correos. Pero en ese entonces no era tan madmaxista como ahora y no me fijaba tanto.

Y claro, cuando se va el sol no es cuestion de estar por la calle porque te cruje el cerebro, si no vas preparado para el frio como los del lugar.


----------



## lonchafinismo (12 Sep 2008)

Itoo dijo:


> En total recibes tres cartas: una con la confirmacion de apertura y el nº de cuenta, otra con el codigo de acceso online y la ultima con los codigos para operar. O sea, que te lo mandan todo antes de que hagas ningun ingreso.



Hola,

¿Las cartas llegan el mismo dia o difieren en tiempo entre ellas?

Es que me ha llegado sólo una carta de momemnto, con los datos de que me han abierto la cuenta con número xxxx.

Al menos ya con estos datos, mientras podré ir a validar la firma a la embajada para comprar los bonos alemanes, porque si no he entendido mal sólo en la embajada o consulado te lo validan.

saludos


----------



## Itoo (12 Sep 2008)

lonchafinismo dijo:


> Hola,
> 
> ¿Las cartas llegan el mismo dia o difieren en tiempo entre ellas?



Las dos primeras me llegaron juntas, una con el nº de cuenta y otra con el codigo de acceso online. La tercera, con los codigos de operacion, llego un par de dias mas tarde. Lo hacen asi por seguridad, por si a alguien le da por husmear en tu buzon, que no tenga todos los datos.

Saludos.


----------



## chernorat (13 Sep 2008)

He estado mirando la cuenta Demo para operar por Internet que hay en la página del Deutsche Bank. Hay alguna manera de poner los menús en inglés o hay que tragar con el alemán y algún traductor on-line.

Por otra parte, he visto que la cuenta para estudiantes no cobra comisiones a los menores de 30 años. ¿Se la dejarán hacer a los que estudian una segunda carrera en la UNED ?


----------



## ronald29780 (13 Sep 2008)

chernorat dijo:


> Pues lamentablemente así fue. Y lo irónico es que todo el tiempo estuve en Frankfurt y alrededores (capital financiera y la ciudad con más bancos), así en el fondo tengo que rectificar: vi el Deutche Bank, pero lo que parecían ser las oficinas centrales. Y claro, no es plan entrar ahí para abrir una cuentecita .
> 
> ...



Lastima.

Más arriba habia posteado la misma procedura para abrir un cuenta en la Caja de Ahorro de Frankfurt.

Y de ellos si hay filiales.

Y, otra cosa:

A ojo de buen cubero, el ratio de filiales/poblacion en Alemania comparado con el existente en España es como 10 veces menor. Por allí caerá la gorda...:


----------



## ronald29780 (13 Sep 2008)

Se me ha olvidado antes:

DB comprará el Postbank AG, primero un poco menos del 30% del capital y luego el resto. Para la segunda parte de la compra quiere ampliar capital (2mm€). Para que nadie se extraña, si le llega una oferta para la ampliacion.

Desde mí punto de vista y mis limitadisimos conocimientos del Postbank, diria que es un banco serio, con una orientacion al cliente particular y la pequeña empresa nacional y no lo veo muy expuesto al subprime.

Pero esto es mí opinion.


----------



## Sr.Lobo (15 Sep 2008)

*Otro que se une al experimento*

Yo también estoy siguiendo vuestros pasos, me han mandado los ficheros adjuntos al email y hay uno en alemán que no sé qué habéis hecho con él... del "Online Formular" de "Antrag für den Zugang zur Bank über elektronische Medien" qué parte hay que rellenar?

Cias...


----------



## Itoo (15 Sep 2008)

Jo, el formulario aleman... ese tuve que rellenarlo con el diccionario al lado 

A ver si me acuerdo de todo:

*Name(n)/Vorname(n)*: Nombre (casilla izda) y Apellidos (dcha)

*Anmeldung des Kontoinhabers für das db OnlineBanking *(registro para acceso de banca online)

*Hiermit melde ich...*: SI. Aceptas uso de banca online
*PIN-/TAN-Verfahren*: SI. Para operar con tarjeta de codigos (TAN). El resto de opciones es por si quieres tarjeta inteligente (mas caro), dejalas sin marcar.

*Anmeldung zur Anzeige der Umsätze von Kreditkarten im Internet*. Aqui no rellenes nada.

*Verzicht auf papierhafte Kontoauszüge*. Renuncia a recibir documentacion en papel... creo que le puse que si.

*Anmeldung des Kontoinhabers für das db TelefonBanking*. Acceso por banca telefonica. Evidentemente no lo marques...

*Unterschriften*. Fecha a la izda (Ort/Datum) y tu firma a la dcha. La segunda linea por si hay mas titulares en la cuenta.

*Empfangsbestätigung*. Aqui lo mismo, fecha y firma.

El resto de las paginas es para titulares adicionales. Si estas tu solo, todo en blanco.

Acuerdate de NO firmar hasta que vayas al banco o consulado, para que la verificacion de firma sea valida.

Saludos,


----------



## Itoo (15 Sep 2008)

Aprovecho yo para hacer otra preguntita a los que tengan ya la cuenta:

¿ Como se abre un deposito de estos al 5% ?. En la pagina de acceso online no veo ninguna opcion relacionada, y les he puesto una consulta pero aun no me han contestado.

Saludos,


----------



## pep007 (16 Sep 2008)

Hola Itoo, cuando sales de la pagina web del banco, cuando haces el log out de tu cuenta corriente online, te envia a la pagina comercial y lo primero que anuncia es eso el deposito del 5%.

Pero yo no llegue a emplearlo, porque ojo, estas en le banca privada amijo, cuando les llame para abrir la cuenta me ofrecieron este deposito y yo les dije que si, les envia 2500, 15000, 16000, 17000,... cuando tenia 17500 ya me escribieron para ver si me hacian el deposito, y yo les dije que esperaran a los 50000, cuando paso esa cantidad me lo abrieron automaticamente, sin mas llamadas, sin pins, sin tan, etc,... uf, esto de la banca privada me da un poco de cangele, claro como 50k no son nada!!!!...

Ya te digo si cuando te llamen o cuanod les llames se lo dices y ya esta.


----------



## toledo (16 Sep 2008)

pep007 dijo:


> Enn cuanto al experimento yo creo que ha fallado en parte, por que yo creia que al tener una BLZ podriamos abrir la cuenta en el tesoro aleman de manera online, pero no es posible, aqui en españa tienes que pasar por el consulado.



Muchísimas gracias por este hilo. Yo ya llevo un año y pico ordenando defensivamente mis ahorros, pero con lo de Lehman y AIG ha llegado el momento de escalar el siguiente peldaño.

Me he perdido un poco con esto último que comentas. ¿Estás diciendo que hay que identificarse dos veces, una para la cuenta alemana, y otra para el tesoro? ¿O que habiendo tenido que identificarte para el tesoro lo de abrir una cuenta alemana era innecesario? Y si es esto último, ¿qué es lo que había que poner en el código de cuenta si no tenemos cuenta alemana?

Muchas gracias por anticipado, da gusto ver lo que se aprende por internet 

Saludos,
Juan.


----------



## el arquitecto (16 Sep 2008)

chernorat dijo:


> Pues ya he vuelto de Alemania y no he podido abrir la cuenta .
> 
> Me ha resultado muy difícil encontrar sucursales de bancos por la calle. Las que más abundaban eran las de Citibank, pero no meto pasta ahí ni de coña. También ví una que parecía de una caja local, y una oficina del Commerzbank (aunque ya habían cerrado).
> 
> En fin, lo haré por correo. Menos mal que Pep va delante mostándonos el camino .



en frankfurt estan las sedes... y son edificios enormes
pero sucursales las hay a patadas (tal vez menos patadas que en españa... pero haylas)

yo me hice una cuenta por el Postbank, pero la cancele por la comision mensual y porque me volvia a españa...

para abrir una cuenta en alemania, ademas del pasaporte, necesistas un anmeldebestätigung... que es como darse de alta como residente en alemania...

para conseguir el papelito, simplemente hay que ir al anmeldungsamt mas cercano (oficina de registro... en el ayuntamiento seguro hay, pero las grandes ciudades tienen "sucursales" en distintos barrios), hacer la cola de rigor, decir que vas a inscribirte (anmelden) y rellenais los datos en una hoja...

a mi nunca me han pedido contrato de alquiler ni ningun otro justificante, simplemente se han creido que vivia en la calle X...
en algunos land, te mandan cosas a esa direccion X, tipo planos, informacion para extranjeros o para recien llegados... etc.

con la hoja que te den, firmada y sellada, ya puedes abrir la cuenta donde mas rabia te de...

yo recomendaria un banco sin comisiones de mantenimiento... que los hay... pero cada uno que haga como mejor le parezca...
eso si, el banco interpretara que vives en la calle X, hasta que no le digas lo contrario...


----------



## chernorat (16 Sep 2008)

el arquitecto dijo:


> para abrir una cuenta en alemania, ademas del pasaporte, necesistas un anmeldebestätigung... que es como darse de alta como residente en alemania...
> 
> para conseguir el papelito, simplemente hay que ir al anmeldungsamt mas cercano (oficina de registro... en el ayuntamiento seguro hay, pero las grandes ciudades tienen "sucursales" en distintos barrios), hacer la cola de rigor, decir que vas a inscribirte (anmelden) y rellenais los datos en una hoja...
> 
> ...



Al final la estoy abriendo por el método "remoto" desde España, pero muchas gracias por la información, es de mucho interés.

En cuanto a cómo llevo el proceso, esta mañana rellené el formulario online y a las dos horas ya tenía a un simpático señor alemán por teléfono preguntándome que para qué quería una cuenta en el Deutsche Bank de Alemania. Respondí que para poder usar sus cajeros en Europa. Supongo que habrá excusas mejores pero reconozco no me esperaba la pregunta .

Y bueno, lo típico, que tengo que autentificar mi firma, que el formulario para acceso por internet está en alemán..., nada nuevo. Este hilo sigue demostrando ser muy, muy útil.

La pena son las comisiones mensuales. No obstante, mi plan es coger algún depósito (ese del 5% está muy bien) y que parte del interés que me den pague dichas comisiones. Por cierto, ¿cuál es la retención en Alemania por beneficios financieros?¿El 18% como aquí?


----------



## pep007 (16 Sep 2008)

Cuando me preguntaron a mi les solte todo el rollo burbujista, que desastre...

Bueno, los bonos alemanes puedes contratarlos rellenando el formulario que anda por este hilo, lo llevas al consulado aleman mas cercano, firmas delante de ellos, ellos dan fe, les pagas quince euros y mandas el formulario por correo al tesoro aleman. Si tienes una cuenta alemana (BLZ) seguro que puedes contratarlos desde ejpain, con una cc española nos hace falta un voluntario que lo intente.

El motivo para abrir una BLZ en el DB es que antes habia un formulario online del tesoro aleman que no te dejaba seguir si no tenias una BLZ, nos rompimos los cuernos a conseguirla la pusimos en el formulario online y zas! lo que hace el programilla es rellenarte la hoja pdf para que la imprimas y pases por el consulado, jdt.

Yo particularmente tengo los formularios en el coche, el dia que pase por delante del consulado me paro y los firmo.

en cuanto al BD, el reconocimiento de firma que necesitas puedes hacerlo en cualquier oficina del DB, creo que hay gente en este hilo que ha conseguido abrir el deposito sin tener que abrir una cuenta corriente en el DB, en todo caso que nos lo confirmen.

Por otra parte el DB ha sido de los pocos bancos (el unico) que nos ha dejado abrir una cuenta en el extranjero sin problemas y sin tener que desplazarte mucho, de todoas maneras es un banco, creo que es mas seguro el tesoro aleman, pero piensa que el Santa o el Azul a su lado son bancos tobilleros. Veo dificil que tumben al DB y su 5 years spread este esta muy bajito.


----------



## chernorat (17 Sep 2008)

*Documento adicional enviado*

Dentro de la documentación recibida, me ha llegado un formulario para la tarjeta del Deutsche Bank. Por lo que he leído en anteriores posts, a otros foreros no se la han mandado ¿no es así?. Adjunto el formulario por si acaso...

Por lo que he entendido, sirve para pedir una tarjeta y establecer una limitación de uso. Creo que no lo voy a enviar, no vaya a ser que me manden 2 tarjetas, y por la segunda cobran comisión.


----------



## pep007 (17 Sep 2008)

creo que tienes que rellenarlo y enviarlo, yo no lo hice, no me llegaba la tajeta, les escribi un email y me enviaron el formulario ipso facto.


----------



## cruel e inhumano (19 Sep 2008)

En Luxemburgo parece que también se pueden abrir cuentas online con relativa facilidad, al menos en este Dexia - Banque Internationale à Luxembourg

¿Qué os parece Luxemburgo para los propósitos de este hilo?

En Holanda ABN-AMRO también ofrece servicios para los no residentes, aunque hay que hacer un papeleo similar al de Deutsche Bank:
http://www.abnamro.nl/en/non_residents.html


----------



## UN PRIVILEGIADO (19 Sep 2008)

*Una pregunta*

Lo primero, gracias a todos por este hilo, que es cojonudo. (sobre todo a pep007)

Lo segundo, la pregunta. No sé si ya lo habéis comentado, pero no lo he visto. 
Si yo compro en una oficina del DB en España bonos alemanes y hubiera corralito o el banco quebrara, ¿Por qué tendría que afectarme nada de eso? 
Sería lo mismo que si comprara letras del Tesoro español y pasara eso, no? 
Yo seguiría teniendo mis bonos o letras, independientemente de lo que pasara, o no es así?? Al vencimiento y si no renovara, daría el nº de una cuenta que yo quisiera(extranjera, por ejemplo) y no tendía por qué afectarme.
Es ésto así, o estoy completamente equivocado???

Y otra cosa, sabe alguien, si es que se puede hacer así, si suponen mucho importe las comisiones por comprar dichos bonos?

Muchas gracias. Os sigo.


----------



## spam (19 Sep 2008)

UN PRIVILEGIADO dijo:


> Lo primero, gracias a todos por este hilo, que es cojonudo. (sobre todo a pep007)
> 
> Lo segundo, la pregunta. No sé si ya lo habéis comentado, pero no lo he visto.
> Si yo compro en una oficina del DB en España bonos alemanes y hubiera corralito o el banco quebrara, ¿Por qué tendría que afectarme nada de eso?
> ...



Hombre, quizá te cobren unas comisiones espectaculares...
Por otra parte, si llegara el corralito o cualquier otra catástrofe, quién sabe si no se sacarían de la manga alguna argucia para capitalizar todos los productos gestionados por entidades españolas aunque sean en el extranjero, vete a saber... Es que puestos a hacer elucubraciones, ya no puedes estar seguro ni de que no metan mano a tus cuentas en el extranjero...
Si te pones en lo peor y encima te lo tomas en serio, te deprimirías. Hay que relativizar y que no nos quite el sueño por las noches


----------



## eduenca (23 Sep 2008)

A estas alturas de la fiesta, ¿alguno de los participantes en la experiencia me puede decir lo que cobra esta gente por la compraventa de bonos, cobro de cupones, transferencias y mantenimiento de cuenta?


----------



## pep007 (23 Sep 2008)

Espero que te sirva:

Ahi van los precios del DB:

OUR ACCOUNT PACKAGES AT A GLANCE (non-binding translation) 
db AktivKonto	db PlusKonto	db BestKonto
Basic monthly price in Euro 4.49 7.99 9.99
With family bonus: basic monthly price in Euro 2.24 3.99 4.99
ACCESS CHANNELS 
Personal advisory x x x
Online banking, telephone banking and banking terminal x x x
BASIC SERVICES 
Account keeping x x x
Deutsche Bank Card Service, or several cards x x x
Deutsche Bank Card (1) x x gold
Second Deutsche Bank Card p.a. (1) 5.11 x gold
Deposits and withdrawals over the counter x x x
Withdrawals using the Deutsche Bank Card Service (2) or Deutsche Bank Card
at Deutsche Bank Group ATMs in Germany and abroad x x x
Account statements from statement printer/banking terminal x x x
Direct debits x x x
Incoming transfers (Germany, EU, and EEA states) (3) x x x
Transfers in online banking (no free order), at banking terminal and in
telephone banking (4) in Germany, EU, and EEA states (3) x x x
Cheque forms (1) x x x
Standing orders (Germany)
- all executions and setup, update and cancellation in online banking 
and at banking terminal x x x
- setup, update and cancellation by staff at telephone 
customer service unit and Investment & FinanzCenter 1.50 x x
Cheques drawn and presented (Germany) 1.50 x x
Presented form-based transfers (Germany, EU, and EEA states (3,5) 1.50 0.75 x
Cost-free withdrawal with Deutsche Bank Card at 35,000 ATMs in 32 countries(6) x x x
PREMIUM SERVICES 
MasterCard GOLD or VISA GOLD in Euro per month (1,7) 6.84 6.84 x
Telephone service for online banking (technology + software) x x x
Emergency and information service for foreign travel
- emergency service x x
- medical information and logistical services x x
- travel information x x
Deutsche Bank Card Gold for you and your partner (1) x
Preferred access to our telephone customer service x
x = Service included in basic monthly price - We only charge postage for sending you daily or monthly account statements. Other prices are given in our List of Prices and Services.
(1) From age 18 years, adequate credit standing provided
(2) For use only at Deutsche Bank Group ATMs in Germany
(3) Order currency EUR up to EUR 50,000 by EUROPA transfer with correct details of international account number (IBAN), international bank code (BIC) and your instructions for charges (SHARE)
(4) By voice computer
(5) This includes orders given to our staff at the telephone customer service unit and at Investment & FinanzCenter. Transfers between personal accounts under one master number are free of charge.
(6) Deutsche Bank Group worldwide, Cash Group (Germany), Bank of America (USA), Barclays (among others Great Britain), BNP Paribas (France), Scotiabank (Canada, Chile, Mexico), Westpac (Australia, New Zealand)
(7) Fee debited once a year in advance


lo siento, no se pegarlo mejor, no cabe el doc word.

y si esto precios los juntas con los del tesoro aleman, te dara el total:

Federal Treasury Notes - Bundesrepublik Deutschland Finanzagentur GmbH


Suerte.


----------



## UN PRIVILEGIADO (24 Sep 2008)

*Preguntas*

1º.- Si quiero saltarme lo de abrir cuenta en el DB, puedo abrir directamente desde este enlace http://www.deutsche-finanzagentur.de...s__inhalt.html una cuenta con el Tesoro Alemán?

Pero como no tengo ni repajolera idea de alemán, podría alguien traducir el impreso de ese enlace, por favor?

Este impreso, es sólo para la cuenta, o ya tengo que indicar la cantidad y el tipo de producto que voy a comprar? 

Vale, el impreso una vez rellenado, lo llevo a un consulado y lo firmo.

2º.- Lo envían ellos o tengo que mandarlo yo? A dónde?

3º.- Una vez abierta la cuenta, transfiero el dinero, pero cómo adquiero lo que ofrece el tesoro alemán? 
Podría alguien decir resumidamente en qué consisten los siguientes (A mí me gustaría contratar algo parecido a las Letras del Tesoro):

Current Conditions Government Securities:
Federal bonds
Five-year Federal notes 
Federal Treasury notes
Federal Savings notes 
Federal Treasury financing paper 
Inflation-linked German Government Securities 
Treasury discount paper 
Other Securities

Gracias por todo. Ando bastante perdido.


----------



## chernorat (24 Sep 2008)

*Comisiones*

En esta página vienen las comisiones de las distintas cuentas:

Deutsche Bank - Konditionen und Preise

Con el traductor de google se entiende bastante bien:

Versión traducida de http://www.deutsche-bank.de/pbc/content/pu-konditionen.html


----------



## lonchafinismo (24 Sep 2008)

UN PRIVILEGIADO dijo:


> 1º.- Si quiero saltarme lo de abrir cuenta en el DB, puedo abrir directamente desde este enlace http://www.deutsche-finanzagentur.de...s__inhalt.html una cuenta con el Tesoro Alemán?
> 
> Pero como no tengo ni repajolera idea de alemán, podría alguien traducir el impreso de ese enlace, por favor?
> 
> ...




Hola, 

Yo rellené y envié este formulario.

http://www.deutsche-finanzagentur.d...rag_auf_eroeffnung_eines_schuldbuchkontos.pdf

desde la página
Placing of Orders - Bundesrepublik Deutschland Finanzagentur GmbH

Lo hice hace una semana, así que no sé si estará bien y me abrirán la cuenta.

Los datos que puse eran los personales en el apartado 1, y número de cuenta bancaria ( la del DB )en el apartado 4. Envíé el formulario a la dirección que viene en el mismo, y en la página del tesoro alemana, la de frankfurt.

Bundesrepublik Deutschland – Finanzagentur GmbH, 60653 Frankfurt am Main,

Según entendí en el formulario, y también me dijeron en la embajada, la verificación de la firma podría hacerse en la oficina bancaria, pero por no arriesgarme al ser el DB español quien hiciera ese trámite y después no valiera opté por pagar los 15 euros en la embajada.

De momento he llegado a este punto, a la espera de que me abran la cuenta.
La cuenta en el DB alemán la tengo abierta, aunque de momento allí no he hecho ninguna operación (sólo enviar el dinero que pedían para la apertura).

saludos


----------



## UN PRIVILEGIADO (24 Sep 2008)

lonchafinismo dijo:


> Hola,
> 
> Yo rellené y envié este formulario.
> 
> ...



Muchas gracias por la respuesta.

Señalaste el punto 5? Es para operar por internet?

Vale. Entiendo que ahora te contestará el Tesoro confirmando que tienes la cuenta con ellos abierta. Y una vez pase ésto, como contratas cualquiera de las opciones?

Si no es mucha molestia, cuando te respondan, háznoslo saber. Gracias otra vez.


----------



## lonchafinismo (24 Sep 2008)

UN PRIVILEGIADO dijo:


> Muchas gracias por la respuesta.
> 
> Señalaste el punto 5? Es para operar por internet?
> 
> ...




En el punto 1 por este orden:
Apellidos
Nombre
(no puse nada)
Lugar de Nacimiento
Calle
C.P. - Ciudad - Pais

EN la parte derecha del punto 1:
Fecha de Nacimiento
(no puse nada)
Telefono
Otro Telefono
Nacionalidad
Prefijo Telefonico


En el punto 4:
iban - Swift - Nombre del banco

En el punto 5 marqué la casilla

En el 7 izquierda firma - delante del verificador in situ

Pero quiero avisar que no sé si es todo correcto, seguí los pasos según el traductor, y después en la embajada, y después en el DB con un empleado que conocía el idioma alemán para meter los datos del banco, que en la embajada no estaban seguros.

Sobre comprar después, aun no tengo ni idea. Ya comentaré cuanndo tenga la cuenta si me la abren.


----------



## lonchafinismo (27 Sep 2008)

A los que vayan más adelantado que yo, ¿en cuánto tiempo os han abierto la cuenta en el tesoro público alemán desde que enviáis la documentación? ¿Os envían los datos de acceso de la cuenta a vuestra dirección postal?

De momento, yo envié la documentación a Alemania hace dos semanas, y mi duda es que si se he hecho algo mal no creo que me escriban para decírmelo.

Cuando tenga algo nuevo os iré informando.


----------



## chernorat (27 Sep 2008)

Pues nada, he intentado que me sellasen los papeles en Correos (tienen agentes de Deutsche Bank) y ligeramente con malos modos,, me han indicado que no van a sellar un papel que no saben qué pone a pesar de las explicaciones que yo les daba :.

Tendré que ir a una oficina bancaria, pero vamos, cuando envíe los documentos, incluiré una carta personal a modo de queja.


----------



## ronald29780 (28 Sep 2008)

chernorat dijo:


> Pues nada, he intentado que me sellasen los papeles en Correos (tienen agentes de Deutsche Bank) y ligeramente con malos modos,, me han indicado que no van a sellar un papel que no saben qué pone a pesar de las explicaciones que yo les daba :.
> 
> Tendré que ir a una oficina bancaria, pero vamos, cuando envíe los documentos, incluiré una carta personal a modo de queja.



Quieren verificar tu firma, respectivamente tu identidad.

Aquí tienes la lista con todas los consulados en España.

Auswärtiges Amt - Spanien: Deutsche Vertretungen


----------



## chernorat (28 Sep 2008)

ronald29780 dijo:


> Quieren verificar tu firma, respectivamente tu identidad.
> 
> Aquí tienes la lista con todas los consulados en España.
> 
> Auswärtiges Amt - Spanien: Deutsche Vertretungen



Eso mismo les decía, que únicamente era para autentificar mi firma. Pero nada, no había manera.

El problema del consulado es que su horario de atención al público en Madrid es de 9:00 AM a 12:00 AM de Lunes a Viernes (yo de mayor quiero ser cónsul ).


----------



## lonchafinismo (28 Sep 2008)

Si lo que quieres es abrir una cuenta en el DB (quizás estás referiéndote a abrir cuenta en el tesoro alemán), te verificarán la firma en las oficinas de DB en España.

No sé si en cualquiera vale; yo en principio fuí a una pequeña y como no sabían que dbían hacer exáctamente mientras fuí a la principal (con banca privada).

En principio creo que vale cualquiera, pero si vives en una ciudad grande puedes acercarte a su oficina principal.

Recuerda lo que se comentó; debes firmar delante de ellos, en el Db aparte de los sellos deben firmar dos personas del banco cada hoja donde vaya tu firma, para verificarla.

Para los que tengan cuenta en el DB, ¿hay alguna opción para comprar deuda pública a través del banco?
Ya sé que esa no era la idea principal de este foro, pero por si acaso resultase imposible abrir cuenta directa con el tesoro alemán.


----------



## fros (28 Sep 2008)

Uy!, uy uy uyyyy como os olvideis de una coma, o un puto y comaaaa, vereis lo que es la burocracia pura y dura. O si sois más de un titular la que os pueden liar. Que no conoceis a estos alemanes!. Que llevais 11 páginas y pueden acabar en 34 hablando de como invertir en Bonos alemanes y no salir bien paraos!. Que son mu cuadraos os lo digo por experiencia propia. 

Yo me he encontrado que el mismo impuesto lo llevan dos Zimmer distintas y te mandan los recibos por duplicado, o que mandas un dinero y si no pones bien el código de referencia, aunque lo tengan en la cuenta con tu nombre y el concepto clarito, "no les consta", o que si mandas el dinero y son dos titulares de una propiedad, y lo mandas todo junto, tienes que firmar una autorización diciendo que la mitad es de tu apañero o sino no te lo admiten...

Pero entretenido es un rato, lo admito. Mejor que el Sudoku.

Saludos.


----------



## cirano (4 Oct 2008)

*cuenta en DB*

Se me ocurre que lo mejor es abrir una cuenta en una oficina de DB en España. Una vez abierta y con las firmas registradas en ella, despues de unos dias, te presentas con el formulario del DB en alemán, reclamandoles que te reconozcan las firmas, que ellos ya tienen, por lo que no les quedará otra que confirmarlas. Luego haces la transferencia al DB aleman y te quedas con la cuenta en España para seguir operando como con una caja u otro banco español. Además siempre tienes dónde acudir sis tienes que operar, de tú a tú, pues aunque sean entidades autonomas, no dejan de ser las dos DB. ¿Que os parece?


----------



## ronald29780 (4 Oct 2008)

cirano dijo:


> Se me ocurre que lo mejor es abrir una cuenta en una oficina de DB en España. Una vez abierta y con las firmas registradas en ella, despues de unos dias, te presentas con el formulario del DB en alemán, reclamandoles que te reconozcan las firmas, que ellos ya tienen, por lo que no les quedará otra que confirmarlas. Luego haces la transferencia al DB aleman y te quedas con la cuenta en España para seguir operando como con una caja u otro banco español. Además siempre tienes dónde acudir sis tienes que operar, de tú a tú, pues aunque sean entidades autonomas, no dejan de ser las dos DB. ¿Que os parece?



El problema es el siguiente:

Para comprar las susodichas letras te piden una cuenta en Alemania, con su numero de cuenta según el codigo bancario etc. 
No acceptan una cuenta en el extranjero, porqué no lo sé. 
Y las filiales del Deutsche en España son filiales de *Deutsche Bank España S.A.* con sede en Madrid. Que esta sea una sociedad con un unico accionario, *Deutsche Bank AG* con sede en Frankfurt no importa para nada a nivel de abrir o tener una cuenta.
Es de traca, pero las cosas son así.

Para los asustados por el tema de los bancos (y de verdad es para asustarse), más arriba he puesto un link a la caja de ahorro de Frankfurt. 
Seguramente allí tienen sus cuentas todos los chorizos de la bolsa alemana, ya sabemos el porque...


----------



## cirano (5 Oct 2008)

*explicacion*

Quizá no me haya explicado bien: Si como he leido en los post anteriores, el problema es el reconocimiento de las firmas, de lo que se trata es salvar esta situacion medianta la apertura de una cuenta "puente" en db españa. es decir, cambiar tu dinero de tu caja al db español y seguir operando como con tu caja o banco anterior, pero con db-españa. Despues, con los formularios que te envie el db-aleman, te presentas en tu nuevo banco -db español- para que te reconozcan la firma. Una vez hecho esto, les envias -o te los envian por valija como ha apuntado aqui algún forero- a la sucursal alemana donde deseas abrir la cuenta y la abres. Traspasas el dinero del db-español al db-aleman para que te hagan un depósito o compra de bonos. Y ya tienes tu dinero en Alemania.


----------



## lonchafinismo (5 Oct 2008)

Hola cirano,

No es necesario abrir cuenta en DB españa para validar las firmas, a mi me la validaron amablemente gratis, y ya pude abrir la cuenta en DB Alemania.

Pero viendo el tiempo que hace que envié al tesoro publico alemán la documentación (unas 3 semanas), ya dudo si me abrirán la cuenta.

¿En el caso de que halla que cerrar la cuenta en el DB Alemán, lo harán online? De momento tengo ahí el dinero que me pedían para abrir la cuenta, reservándolo para los bonos, pero como nunca se sabe cómo puede afectar el banco hypo real estate o cualquier cosa a db hay que prevenirse.


----------



## cirano (5 Oct 2008)

*hola lonchafinismo*

Ya se que no es necesario abrir cuenta en un DB español, que se puede hacer la tranferencia desde cualquier otra entidad. ¿pero si vas a trabajar con una sucursal del DB aleman, no será mejor tener una cuenta en su filial española que en cualquier otro banco o caja español? Cancelas la del otro banco y ya está, es cuestión de cambiar de banco.
al fin y al cabo, lo mismo te dá. Operas y domicilias pagos en el DB-españa, siendo cliente suyo, y si hay algún problema, tendrán más mano que cualquier otro ajeno a ellos, ¿no?
Yo estuve en la sucursal de Burgos a preguntar si se podian comprar bonos alemanes desde aquí, no por medio de un fondo, sino directamente y el Martes tengo cita para que me lo aclaren, pues me dijeron que no les habia ocurrido nunca la petición que yo les hice. Eso es normal, yo he trabajado en un banco y no se puede saber de todo. Si la compra me la hacen nominal, es decir con los bonos a mi nombre, y se pueden comprar desde aqui, no abriré cuenta en DB-alemania, porque a nivel del estado aleman yo seré el titular y haya corralito o no, el propietario siempre seré yo. Solo es cuestion de depositarlos, si la cosa se tuerce, en un DB-aleman o frances o ingles, aunque para ello haya que abrir una cuenta y domiciliar los "dividendos" que te dan por los bonos. Otra cosa son los depósitos a plazo, entonces sí que conviene abrir cuenta en DB-alemania porqué el dinero estará alli.


----------



## UN PRIVILEGIADO (6 Oct 2008)

cirano dijo:


> Ya se que no es necesario abrir cuenta en un DB español, que se puede hacer la tranferencia desde cualquier otra entidad. ¿pero si vas a trabajar con una sucursal del DB aleman, no será mejor tener una cuenta en su filial española que en cualquier otro banco o caja español? Cancelas la del otro banco y ya está, es cuestión de cambiar de banco.
> al fin y al cabo, lo mismo te dá. Operas y domicilias pagos en el DB-españa, siendo cliente suyo, y si hay algún problema, tendrán más mano que cualquier otro ajeno a ellos, ¿no?
> Yo estuve en la sucursal de Burgos a preguntar si se podian comprar bonos alemanes desde aquí, no por medio de un fondo, sino directamente y el Martes tengo cita para que me lo aclaren, pues me dijeron que no les habia ocurrido nunca la petición que yo les hice. Eso es normal, yo he trabajado en un banco y no se puede saber de todo. Si la compra me la hacen nominal, es decir con los bonos a mi nombre, y se pueden comprar desde aqui, no abriré cuenta en DB-alemania, porque a nivel del estado aleman yo seré el titular y haya corralito o no, el propietario siempre seré yo. Solo es cuestion de depositarlos, si la cosa se tuerce, en un DB-aleman o frances o ingles, aunque para ello haya que abrir una cuenta y domiciliar los "dividendos" que te dan por los bonos. Otra cosa son los depósitos a plazo, entonces sí que conviene abrir cuenta en DB-alemania porqué el dinero estará alli.



Mantennos informados, por favor.

Aquí pongo lo que me dijeron en una sucursal del Deutsche cuando les pedí información para comprar deuda alemana:

_*Bonos Alemanes:

Cupón 4.50% Vto. 12/06/2009 Precio 101.25 TIR 2.70%
Cupón 4% vto. 11/09/2009 Precio 101.25 TIR 2.75%
Cupón 4% vto. 10/09/2010 Precio 101.50 TIR 3.10%

Funcionan igual que los bonos españoles.

Los tipos que te indico son aplicando un 0,25 de margen sobre el precio de mercado,*_

¿Qué opináis?


----------



## lonchafinismo (6 Oct 2008)

Me ha llegado 2 cartas deL tesoro alemán Me viene el número de cuenta que me han dado.

Ahora un montón de dudas. Sólo tengo el número, pero no el pin. No sé si lo enviarán en una carta aparte, o hay que solicitarlo, ya que me vienen dos formularios, que son estos:

http://www.deutsche-finanzagentur.d...=publicationFile.pdf/lastschriftverfahren.pdf

http://www.deutsche-finanzagentur.d...licationFile.pdf/freischaltung_bwp_direkt.pdf

El primero para pedir lo que se quiere comprar, no sé si a través de online no hará falta esto, o si es para la primera vez, o siempre se utilizará este procedimiento.

En el segundo formulario es para solicitar pin, y no sé si hay que enviarlo, o si quieres añadir un nuevo titular a la cuenta.

Vaya lio, a ve si me aclaro y os cuento. Si alguien llegó a este paso, que ayude si puede, gracias


----------



## cirano (7 Oct 2008)

*hola privilegiado & company*

No te preocupes, en cuanto sepa algo te/os mantendre informados. Yo pienso que se tiene que poder hacer desde aquí, lo mismo que si compras acciones de la mercedes o la siemens, pero no lo se seguro, así que no me quiero columpiar.


----------



## cirano (7 Oct 2008)

*opinion*

Yo creo que lo me menos es el interés y lo de más la seguridad de tu dinero. Alemania es un país fuerte, que ha demostrado que sabe salir de atolladeros, como la II guerra mundial y la unificación, y no parece que estén por la labor de veleidades socialistas. En cuanto a la energia, de la que dependen de Rusia, son capaces de comprarla y Rusia les necesita. Ahora viendo otros foros, he visto uno en el que se hablaba de energias alternativas. Pues fijaos por dónde, En Alemania se inventaron las centrales nucleares de lecho de bolas -pebble bed- y gracias a los verdes y schroeder, antinucleares como zp, quisieron hacer una prototipo y la paralizaron. Compraron los derechos los chinos y sudafricanos, y ya están a punto de acabar las que están haciendo -si os interesa, en la wiki está, escribid central nuclear pebble bed y lo vereis- es mas barata, mas eficiente -30% mas-, puede prodicir hidrogeno, muchísimo más segura que la actuales y como no necesita agua de zp, que decia que no habia agua en España para refrigerarlas, se pueden instalar en cuaquier sitio dónde se necesiten, pues apenas ocupan el sitio de tres campos de futbol ahorrandose así el transporte de la energia electrica desde muchos kilometros de distancia.Todo esto es para relajaros un poco, cambiando de tema, pues la cosa viene jodida......, pero no es mentira, comprobadlo.


----------



## cirano (7 Oct 2008)

Acabo de venir del db, he estado hablando con el asesor de inversiones y me ha dicho que los bonos del estado alemán se pueden compar desde aqui sin ningun problema, a nombre del comprador. eso si, debido a la demanda, el tipo de interés es más bien bajo. Bonos con vto. Abril 2010 están al 2,5 - 2,6 por ciento, pero si de lo que se trata es asegurar los "aurelios" creo que la cosa merece la pena. Luego ya vendran tiempos en los que se pueda cambiar la inversión en otra mas rentable. De momento si eres cliente, no te cobran por mantenimiento de la cta. como en Alemania, 4,9 eu mes, según tengo entendido.


----------



## chernorat (7 Oct 2008)

Bueno, por fin me han sellado los papeles en una sucursal. Ha costado, recapitulando, he ido a un agente del banco en Correos, unas oficinas del Deutsche Bank Credit y por fin, a la tercera, llegó la vencida. 

A ver si me da tiempo y los mando esta tarde...


----------



## lonchafinismo (7 Oct 2008)

Según he entendido, ya tengo la cuerta abierta en el tesoro alemán (viene el número). Los dos formularios que me envían, uno es para solicitar el acceso a internet (aunque se supone que ya se pide cuando envías la primera documentación). El segundo formulario es para pedir comprar productos, y he solicitado (para probar), unos bonos a 1 años, 1000 eurillos de prueba, ya que venían dos opciones, a través de transferencias o de que ellos te pedían el dinero a tu banco, si no entendí mal.

Lo que no aclara es donde enviar los formularios. En la dirección arriba de ellos te viene otra dirección del tesoro alemán, otro edificio gubernamental, y no sé si había que enviarlo allí o donde se envía la primera vez.


----------



## wolf45 (7 Oct 2008)

Hola a todos:

mi primer post, llevo tiempo leyendoos, me he reido bastante, he saco mucha informacion, en algunas cosas he estado de acuerdo, en otras no.

Entrando por primera vez en este hilo, desearia en primer lugar, proporcionar un pequeño flash sobre mi, mediana edad, sin deudas, ni hipotecas, algunos activos pequeños, alguna propiedad comprada y pagada hace muchos años, el 'leit motiv' de mi familia ha sido 'deudas JAMAS, ni grande ni pequeña', no se si hemos acertado, o no, no tengo Tv de plasma, tampoco la debo a nadie.

Vayamos al tema, hace tiempo, que estoy pensando en abrir cuenta en Alemania, afortunadamente los idiomas no son obstaculo gracias a Dios, solo desearia aclarar un punto.

Me olfateo un corralito, es cuestion de tiempo, esto no se aguanta, sencillamente el Estado esta en quiebra tecnica, y mucho mas con la superestructura autonomica que hay montada, un despilfarro total, asi pues, como medida anticorralito, ,,, Seria posible una vez abierta cuenta en alguna Sparkasse o similar, derivr ingresos tales como nominas y demas, para alli????

Obviamemente operaria solo con cajeros, y supongo que habria comisiones, pero ni tendria limite de disponibilidad,,,, Seria posible una vez teniendo el codigo DLZ???


Muchas gracias y disculpad el largo post

Wolf


----------



## spam (7 Oct 2008)

cirano dijo:


> Acabo de venir del db, he estado hablando con el asesor de inversiones y me ha dicho que los bonos del estado alemán se pueden compar desde aqui sin ningun problema, a nombre del comprador. eso si, debido a la demanda, el tipo de interés es más bien bajo. Bonos con vto. Abril 2010 están al 2,5 - 2,6 por ciento, pero si de lo que se trata es asegurar los "aurelios" creo que la cosa merece la pena. Luego ya vendran tiempos en los que se pueda cambiar la inversión en otra mas rentable. De momento si eres cliente, *no te cobran por mantenimiento de la cta. como en Alemania, 4,9 eu mes, según tengo entendido.*



Pero ¿a qué te refieres con esto? ¿Los 4,9€ no eran la comisión de mantenimiento de la cuenta DB alemana (necesaria para contratar online los bonos)? Si te lo ahorras, es simplemente porque de esta manera no tienes cuenta alemana, ya que compras a través de un intermediario (en este caso DB España), ¿no? ¿O quieres decir que siendo cliente aquí te pueden abrir una allí y no te cobran este mantenimiento? Esto estaría muy muy bien...

¿Así que se pueden comprar bonos alemanes desde aquí? ¿No son fondos de inversión en deuda alemana? Si se pueden comprar a tu nombre desde aquí, aunque haya que perder un poco en comisiones y demás, sin duda es una buena noticia.

Espero me aclares estas dudas. En cualquier caso, gracias por la info


----------



## cirano (8 Oct 2008)

*gastos de mantenimiento*

efectivamente, tal como se ha dicho en este foro, la cta en db-alemania, lleva unos gastos mensuales de 4,9 eur. (la mas barata); en uno de los enlaces de db que han puesto, lo he visto. Eso no te ocurrira en db-españa, y como tu bien dices, el db-españa actua como intermediario y depositante de los bonos del estado a TU nombre, otra cosa son las comisiones que pagues en la adquisicion, es decir, como si comprases acciones en la bolsa. Hoy he hecho la transfernencia a db-españa y mañana, si me da tiempo todavia porque esto se hunde, dare la orden dee compra. Ya te contare


----------



## cirano (11 Oct 2008)

Ya he dado la orden de compra, cuando me lo carguen en la cta. os diré las comisiones que me han cobrado y demás. Tambien cuando me llegue el resguardo os comunicare si viene todo tal como yo deseo.


----------



## lonchafinismo (20 Oct 2008)

Ya tengo la cuenta abierta en el tesoro publico alemán, ha tardado bastante pasar por todos los protocolos.

Ahora una vez dentro de la cuenta online me he decidido a comprar bonos a 1 año, 500 euros que es la cantidad mínima. He enviado la orden, pero no sé si hay que enviarles el dinero o ellos lo solicitan a la cuenta asociada, tendré que esperar unos días para comprobarlo.

Como ya indiqué hace unos días, al enviar la solicitud de cuenta online, también pedí ya la compra de bonos a 1 año (creo recordar) para que solicitaran el dienro a la cuenta del DB; esta anotación aparece en la cuenta del tesoro junto a los intereses, pero en el banco DB aun no ha sido recogido.

¿Alguien ya llegó al punto donde estoy yo?

http://www.anuncios.quiereme.com/


----------



## Newclo (21 Oct 2008)

Up !

¿cómo va el tema?

¿Merece la pena abrir cuenta en Alemania sólo para comprar bonos?
Por las garantías bancarias y de estado para mí sí, pero y ¿por las comisiones de compra de deuda pública? ¿qué puede cobrar un banco español por hacerlo? ¿rentabilidad actual de las letras alemanas?

Es que quiero confeccionar una especie de tutorial para tener los ahorros lo más seguro posible en función de los escenarios previstos (al margen de colchón, caja fuerte, oro..)

Gracias


----------



## lonchafinismo (22 Oct 2008)

Hola Newco,

Si merece la pena es una decisión personal, para mí si.

No es que me fie de Alemania, pero es un juego por eliminación.
Hace más de 1 año metí el dinero de los bancos y cajas en letras, ahora no quiero nada (casi nada) en letras española.

Letras a 1 año alemanas compradas hace dos dias, 2,54 % , una rentabilidad mínima.

Al final se compra como anticipé; se solicita desde la web del tesoro alemán y hacen una ote a la cuenta del db, sin cobrar intereses.


----------



## Newclo (24 Oct 2008)

lonchafinismo dijo:


> Hola Newco,
> Gracias por la respuesta
> Si merece la pena es una decisión personal, para mí si.
> 
> ...



Muchas gracias, a mí también me resulta interesante, primo la seguridad a la rentabilidad ahora mismo.
¿Merece la pena hacer la cuenta del DB en Alemania? o ¿se puede comprar directamente también desde otra entidad, sin la intermediación del banco para su compra?
Además, si bajan los tipos como ya está sucediendo, irá aumentando la rentabilidad de la deuda pública por encima de depósitos a plazo fijo. Aunque repito que lo que prima es la seguridad...


----------



## lonchafinismo (24 Oct 2008)

Hay personas que han comprado deuda publica a través de su entidad financiera en España, es cuestión de preguntar en tu banco/caja.

Para compra deuda alemana diréctamente hay que tener una cuenta en alemania, hacerla es bastante rollo, pero para mí era necesario buscando más seguridad.

Quizás podría comprarlas a través de mi banco, se supone que están a tu nombre y no del banco, pero en situaciones críticas mejjor no arriesgar mi dinero en "debería ser"...

saludos


----------



## Newclo (24 Oct 2008)

lonchafinismo dijo:


> Hay personas que han comprado deuda publica a través de su entidad financiera en España, es cuestión de preguntar en tu banco/caja.
> 
> Para compra deuda alemana diréctamente hay que tener una cuenta en alemania, hacerla es bastante rollo, pero para mí era necesario buscando más seguridad.
> 
> ...



Cuando las compras directamente al Banco Central alemán con la cuenta del DB Alemania, ¿te envían a casa unas Letras o documentos físicos para que los guardes, o simplemente tienes una anotación en tu banco? supongo que al vencimiento vas al Banco central y te abonan el principal (si se compraron al descuento), pero ¿y si quieres venderlas antes de su vencimiento en el mercado secundario? ¿alguien sabe cómo hacerlo? yo también prefiero tener la cuenta en Alemania, pero respecto a la deuda pública no veo problema en que el depositante sea un banco u otro, el Banco Central lo sabe, pues es la contrapartida.

Gracias lonchafinismo por tus respuestas.


----------



## spam (24 Oct 2008)

Newclo dijo:


> Up !
> 
> ¿cómo va el tema?
> 
> ...



Mantennos informados al respecto de tu tutorial, seguro que es de lo más instructivo!


----------



## mani (24 Oct 2008)

Saludos. Os sigo desde hace meses. Hay gente que ha dejado de informar y, la verdad, es que eran de agradecer sus informaciones. El problema que para a la gente en el momento de la verdad es que el papeleo no está en español. Yo creo que los germanos en esto son un poco cuadriculados, de lo contrario muchos tendríamos una cuenta allí. Y operaríamos directamente.
Desde el DB de aquí, aunque te enviaran soporte papel desde el Busdesbank, creo que no acabas de sentirte seguro ante la voracidad del estado ante una presunta necesidad. Y el escenario de necesidad aquí no es escamoteable. Aquí se van a pasar canutas porque estamos en la encrucijada de todas las crisis.
Saludos.


----------



## cirano (25 Oct 2008)

Hola a todos.
No he estado antes por aqui, porque no tenia nada que deciros. Ahora sí. Ya me han comprado los bonos a nombre mio, mi mujer y dos hijos. Anteayer me llegó el cargo, pero tengo que pasar por el banco para que me expliquen el detalle, pues me han cargado mil y pico euros, supongo que por el cupon corrido, ya que la emision no debe ser nueva, pero yo tampoco queria esperar dos años. Cuando sepa más os cuento.
saludos


----------



## lonchafinismo (25 Oct 2008)

Newclo dijo:


> Cuando las compras directamente al Banco Central alemán con la cuenta del DB Alemania, ¿te envían a casa unas Letras o documentos físicos para que los guardes, o simplemente tienes una anotación en tu banco? supongo que al vencimiento vas al Banco central y te abonan el principal (si se compraron al descuento), pero ¿y si quieres venderlas antes de su vencimiento en el mercado secundario? ¿alguien sabe cómo hacerlo? yo también prefiero tener la cuenta en Alemania, pero respecto a la deuda pública no veo problema en que el depositante sea un banco u otro, el Banco Central lo sabe, pues es la contrapartida.
> 
> Gracias lonchafinismo por tus respuestas.



Hola,

De momento me han enviado documentación de la compra, igual que los extractos bancarios. Creo que no son al descuento y te pagan los intereses al vencimiento. Y venderlas antes de tiempo desde la web se podría hacer la operación, pero todo está en alemán.

Yo prefiero hacerlo así, que cajapaco o pacocaja tenga deuda comprada a mi nombre y se sientan tentados en venderlas sin autorización, que algo así hicieron en gescartera por lo que leí del forero "exclavizador de mentes", si no entendí mal.

saludos


----------



## chernorat (15 Nov 2008)

Bien, ayer me enviaron un e-mail indicando que ya tenía abierta la cuenta. Pero creo que hasta que no reciba los papeles por correo no hago la transferencia para allá. Por cierto, ¿álguien sabe cuál es el Código Swift Corresponsal que hay que meter para hacer movimientos desde España? El que he encontrado mirando por google es el DEUTDEFF pero no estoy seguro de que sea ese.

Al final ha tardado más de un mes: me devolvieron por correo un formulario que no estaba firmado (había entendido que esos campos los rellenaba el banco) y me indicaron que la fotocopia del pasaporte no estaba confirmada. Así que tuve que ir a otra oficina a que me sellasen y firmasen (la última vez sólo sellaron) las fotocopias del pasaporte y DNI.

A ver si el correo no tarda...


----------



## cirano (17 Nov 2008)

*cuenta en alemania*

Por si os interesa a mi me ofrecieron abrirme desde aqui, siendo cliente del D.B. español abrirme una cuenta en D.B. alemania, por el momento no me interesa pero si a alguien le interesa, creo que no habria que hacer tantos requisitos como os piden online y siempre se tendrá la seguridad que te lo hace una filial, pudiendo hacer transferencias mas faacilmente a la cta alemana. Eso si, habria que tener dos cuentas, una aquí y otra allí, pero se sustituye la de aqui por la que tienes y te quedas con las dos, que es lo que se pretende.


----------



## spam (19 Nov 2008)

cirano dijo:


> Por si os interesa a mi me ofrecieron abrirme desde aqui, siendo cliente del D.B. español abrirme una cuenta en D.B. alemania, por el momento no me interesa pero si a alguien le interesa, creo que no habria que hacer tantos requisitos como os piden online y siempre se tendrá la seguridad que te lo hace una filial, pudiendo hacer transferencias mas faacilmente a la cta alemana. Eso si, habria que tener dos cuentas, una aquí y otra allí, pero se sustituye la de aqui por la que tienes y te quedas con las dos, que es lo que se pretende.



A mí me interesa, ¿cómo te la ofrecieron? ¿o cómo hay que pedirla?
Gracias.


----------



## lonchafinismo (20 Nov 2008)

Hola,

Yo hago las transferencias a DB con estos datos, 
BIC / SWIFT-Code DEUTDEDBFRA

¿Cómo veis la deuda austriaca?


Están dando un 4% y se supone que es mas segura que la española, ¿pero por qué da más? ¿Quizas en España hay mucha demanda por miedo?

Das bekommen Sie für Ihr Geld! Datum: 20.11.2008 

Zinssatz: p.a. 1 Monat
(BS1) 3 Monate
(BS3) 6 Monate
(BS6) 12 Monate
(BS12) 24 Monate
(BS24) 60 Monate
(BS60) 120 Monate
(BS120) 
für Geldeingänge am: 25.11.2008: - - - - - - - 
für Geldeingänge am: 24.11.2008: 3,450% 3,950% 4,000% 4,000% 3,400% 4,000% 5,100% 

http://www.bundesschatz.at/main/bundesschatz_zinssaetze.jsp


----------



## chernorat (20 Nov 2008)

lonchafinismo dijo:


> Hola,
> 
> Yo hago las transferencias a DB con estos datos,
> BIC / SWIFT-Code DEUTDEDBFRA



Sí, ese es el SWIFT Code que me mandaron, pero extrañamente, mi banco me solicita también el código SWIFT corresponsal para hacer la transferencia. Por suerte, ayer me llegaron ya los papeles y pude comprobar que ya había llegado el dinero. Por tanto, el código corresponsal ese DEUTDEFF tiene pinta de ser el correcto.


----------



## lonchafinismo (20 Nov 2008)

Para el DB no se necesita banco corresponsal, es un banco importante de un pais importante. Cuando he enviado dinero a Ucrania si necesito un banco corresponsal, a veces alemanes, otras veces americanos.

En uno-e por ejemplo vi que te obligan a poner banco corresponsal para transferencias internacionales. Siempre que envié con ellos repito el mismo SWIFT-Code en banco corresponsal y en banco de llegada, y siempre llegó.

saludos


----------



## Dolmen (19 Dic 2008)

Amigos, subo el hilo, porque estoy pensando en comprar bonos alemanes.

Seguí hace tiempo el hilo con interés, por lo que tengo una idea de lo engorroso que es hacerlo.

Lo que me gustaría saber es básicamente si vale la pena respecto a la otra opción, de mucho mayor riesgo, pero más cómoda, rentable y ágil, que es comprar fondos que inviertan en deuda pública europea y que liquidas en unos tres días. 

Quiero decir, qué gastos supone enviarles tu dinero y cuánto recuperarlo, y a cuánto tiempo estáis comprando.


----------



## lonchafinismo (19 Dic 2008)

Hola,

De los fondos no puedo opinar, yo compré diréctamente bonos alemanes, y están dando ahora sobre un 2% a 1 año. A partir de Enero parece que hay otras opciones para tiempos menores.

Comprar deuda por fondos es mucho más cómodo, pero la rentabilidad debe ser poca, ya que descontar la comisión a tan baja rentabilidad que dan debe quedarse en poco.

Hay mucha gente que le gusta los fondos, pero a mi no me llega a convencer.

Comisiones no me cobran por hacerlo de forma directa.
saludos


----------



## Dolmen (19 Dic 2008)

Sí, pero ¿retiran el dinero de tu cuenta española y te lo reintegran al final a tu cuenta española 

¿O hay que hacer transferencias a una cuenta intermediaria?


----------



## lonchafinismo (20 Dic 2008)

Si es lo que hemos estado diciendo desde el principio. Se necesita una cuenta bancaria en Alemania para compra directa.

Al hacer una petición de compra de deuda te retiran ese dinero (sin comisiones) de tu cuenta en Alemania. Todavía no ha cumplido el plazo de los bonos que adquirí, pero por lo que leí te lo vuelven a enviar a la cuenta si no lo renuevas.

saludos


----------



## Dolmen (20 Dic 2008)

(Lo malo es que el hilo tiene muchas páginas ya y hay muchos post de dudas y cosas inciertas)
Es diferente que alguien que ya ha "culminado el proceso" resuma qué pasos hay que dar.

Lleno el formulario del tesoro alemán (hasta ahí llego), ¿y cómo se envía? ¿Eso hay que hacerlo antes o después de haber abierto la cuenta bancaria?, ¿podrías decirme cómo has abierto la cuenta tú?


----------



## lonchafinismo (21 Dic 2008)

Es que son muchos pasos, y bastantes detalles, pero en resumen.

-Abrir una cuenta en Alemania. (por internet)
Yo la abrí en el DB, y verificaron mi firma en una sucursal del DB en España.
Enviar los documentos
Cuando te confirmen el número de cuenta:

-Abrir una cuenta en el Tesoro Alemán (por internet)
-Verificar la firma en la embajada, y enviar los documentos a Alemania a la dirección de Frankfurt.

Te envían las claves de acceso a las cuentas.
Elijes dentro de la web del Tesoro que producto compras, y ellos cojen el dinero de tu cuenta bancaria en Alemania.

saludos


----------



## Dolmen (21 Dic 2008)

Gracias por todo.


----------



## Dolmen (1 Ene 2009)

*¿A cuánto están los depósitos en el DB?*

¿Cómo saber qué tipos de depósitos ofrecen?, ¿a qué interés?, ¿tiene que ser a un año?

¿Qué coste tiene recuperar el dinero? Porque claro, para sacarlo, ¿qué habría qué hacer? ¿Y qué coste tiene el mantenimiento de la cuenta?


----------



## chernorat (1 Ene 2009)

Dolmen dijo:


> ¿Cómo saber qué tipos de depósitos ofrecen?, ¿a qué interés?, ¿tiene que ser a un año?
> 
> ¿Qué coste tiene recuperar el dinero? Porque claro, para sacarlo, ¿qué habría qué hacer? ¿Y qué coste tiene el mantenimiento de la cuenta?



Si estamos hablando de la cuenta del Deutsche Bank, en este post puse los costes de mantenimiento: http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/1080145-post123.html

En cuanto a recuperar el dinero, lo consideré en su día y se me ocurrieron dos métodos:

- Con la tarjeta (no cobran comisión en cajeros del Deutsche)
- Por transferencia bancaria usando la cuenta de banca electrónica.

El tema de recuperar el depósito para la tarjeta de crédito creo que es algo más escabroso: entiendo que habría que cancelar la cuenta e indicarles dónde quieres que te hagan el ingreso.


----------



## Dolmen (2 Ene 2009)

chernorat dijo:


> Si estamos hablando de la cuenta del Deutsche Bank, en este post puse los costes de mantenimiento: http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/1080145-post123.html
> 
> En cuanto a recuperar el dinero, lo consideré en su día y se me ocurrieron dos métodos:
> 
> ...



¡¡¡Gracias!!!

Entiendo que por una transferencia cobrarían 1,50 EUR o 0,75 EUR, dependiendo del tipo de cuenta.


----------



## keyah (16 Ene 2009)

*Copra de bonos alemanes a través de DB.*

No valdría con abrir una cuenta en una sucursal de DB en España y que ellos te hagan los trámites, incluidos la apertura de una cuenta bancaria en Alemania y la apertura de la cuenta con el tesoro alemán?


----------



## spam (16 Ene 2009)

Yo tenía la misma pregunta que tú, pero no he podido resolverla porque no tengo sucursal de DB en mi pueblo. Espero que alguien nos responda. No obstante, igual cargan unas comisiones excesivas. A ver qué nos dicen.


----------



## keyah (16 Ene 2009)

*Compra de bonos alemanes a través de DB.*

Yo voy a tratar de informarme hablando directamente con una sucursal de DB aquí en Madrid. Pero como de los bancos ya no me fío ni para pedirles la hora (de ninguno, ni de España ni de fuera; están todos quebrados y lo único que están haciendo es andar a la búsqueda de pardillos), si algún forero más curtido nos pudiera decir si puede haber gato encerrado, pues tanto mejor.

Como se ha dicho en el hilo, el objetivo es tener riesgo de contraparte exclusivamente con el estado alemán, y en euros. Para cualquier otro arreglo, prefiero comprar oro y comérmelo con patatas.

Por cierto, me he registrado y he posteado por primera vez hoy. Os felicito a todos los foreros por haber previsto la hecatombe que estamos padeciendo.


----------



## lonchafinismo (17 Ene 2009)

Hola,

Ya se escribió por aquí, desde DB españa no abren cuentas en DB alemania ni en el Banco Feredal de Alemania. Los tramites son muy pesados, y varios envios, pero son necesarios.

Otra cosa distinta es comprar deuda publica a través de entidades en España, incluida el DB España, o adquirir fondos que inviertan en Deuda publica.

De momento la Deuda de Alemania es la mejor opción (parece ser) comparándola con otras como la de aquí, o la de Austria, que también abrí una cuenta, pero llegado el momento quizás no sea buena opción, por lo que hay que prestar atención a los acontecimientos; entramos en un dimensión desconocida...

saludos


----------



## keyah (17 Ene 2009)

*Compra de bonos alemanes a través de DB.*

O sea, ¿se puede comprar deuda pública alemana (pura y dura, ni fondos ni monsergas) a través de DB España, sin necesidad de abrir una cuenta en DB Alemania?

Gracias por la info.


----------



## lonchafinismo (17 Ene 2009)

No sé si en el DB España, pero seguramente en muchas entidades desde España se pueda, es cuestión de preguntar, pero hay que diferenciar que lo comprarás a través de ellos, unos intermediarios, y no diréctamente.

Es lo mismo que si en vez de comprar letras del tesoro diréctamente en el Banco de España, la compra en la caja del pacojones.

saludos


----------



## spam (18 Ene 2009)

¿Qué plazos ofrece la deuda alemana? ¿Hay a 3 o 6 meses como la española? ¿O es para un año o más?


----------



## visionincomoda (19 Ene 2009)

Habrá de todo pero yo te recomendaría leer antes esto Invertir en Deuda Publica Española y Europea. Por que invertir en deuda extranjera suele salir carillo.


----------



## whendoyoupounds (23 Ene 2009)

Muy buenas a todos.

Me acabo de registrar en el foro al ver este post tan sumamente util en caso de "corraleo".

Despues de las preceptivas birras virtuales para todos, me gustaría hacer una pregunta a aquellos que ya han terminado el proceso de abrir la cuenta bancaria en Alemania.

Supongo que la operativa con esa cuenta bancaria es a través de internet. Me gustaría sabes si el servicio de banca electrónica esta traducido al idioma Español o al Ingles.

Un saludo.


----------



## lonchafinismo (23 Ene 2009)

Hola,

En el DB la web está en Alemán y en Inglés.
En el Tesoro Alemán sólo en Alemán.

Sobre los plazos, el mínimo son bonos a 1 años, aunque hay otra opción interesantes, y es en la cuenta que tienen referenciada al eonia, y se puede sacar en cualquier momento sin comisiones.


----------



## whendoyoupounds (23 Ene 2009)

lonchafinismo dijo:


> Hola,
> 
> En el DB la web está en Alemán y en Inglés.
> En el Tesoro Alemán sólo en Alemán.
> ...



Mil gracias Lonchafinismo.


----------



## lonchafinismo (23 Ene 2009)

El dinero en la cuenta del tesoro alemán referenciada al eonia no tiene mínimo para los reembolsos. Saqué para probar unos 20 euros y tardaron 2 dias en llegar a la cuenta del banco desde que se dió la orden, sin comisiones y con los intereses de esos 20 euros aparte.


----------



## whendoyoupounds (23 Ene 2009)

lonchafinismo dijo:


> El dinero en la cuenta del tesoro alemán referenciada al eonia no tiene mínimo para los reembolsos. Saqué para probar unos 20 euros y tardaron 2 dias en llegar a la cuenta del banco desde que se dió la orden, sin comisiones y con los intereses de esos 20 euros aparte.



Ya he pedido los impresos de apertura de cuenta en DB a través del link
https://secure.deutsche-bank.de/pbc/reddotforms/pbc/terminvereinbarung-devisenauslaender_en.html

Es un poco coñazo lo de que el teléfono lo tengan desglosado en tres campos, en principio desglosé el teléfono móvil en dos de ellos y en el primero de los campos con el típico 0034. Ya veremos si me pueden contactar. Si es que estos alemanes son "mu cuadriculaos". 

Ya os ire contando mi experiencia con este tema.


----------



## Atsig Ubrub (24 Ene 2009)

¿Se puede perder dinero comprando bonos?

Sino me equivoco me parece que los bonos alemanes "dan" un 6% de rentabilidad cada 100.000 euros. 

Cuando los subastan, logicamente, no se consiguen "comprar" a precio de 100.000 tal vez compres a 104.000 (por decir un número), con lo cual realmente en un año tu rentabilidad sería de 2.000.

Mi duda es si ahora se compran muchos bonos y llegan al precio de 105.000 y dentro de un año los subastan a 103.000 ¿sino es un bono anual, pierdo dinero?


----------



## lonchafinismo (25 Ene 2009)

Los bonos alemanes están dando ahora sobre el 2% de rentabilidad, incluso menos desde los últimos que compré.

Yo creo que lo que comentas de perder-ganar con los bonos es si vas a lo que aquí se llama mercado secundario, en Alemania no sé como se llamará.

Hace unas semanas pregunté al Tesoro Alemán cómo podía vender mis bonos de 1 año, ya que en la web no me daba opción, y me respondieron que no se podía vender.

Esto me dejo un poco confusa, no sé si habrá otras opciones de venta como aquí con las letras del tesoro, que las puedes pasar a una entidad para que te las vendan antes de cumplir el plazo.

De todas formas, en mi caso, como lo que busco es seguridad y no rentabilidad el dinero prefiero tenerlo en la cuenta del tesoro alemán referenciada al eonia 
Eonia 23/01/2009 1,204 
que apenas da interés, pero lo puedo sacar en cualquier momento.

En España vender las letras antes de tiempo sale caro, un 0,25% de comisión para quien te las vende + un 0,1% de transferencia, y sin contar al precio al que esté, que podría perder.

En Austria en cambio es más barato venderlas entes de tiempo, sólo cobran de comisión por cada mes anticipado un 0,05% sobre los intereses, nunca se perdería. Esto en el caso de comprar la deuda por Internet, si se hace comprando a través de entidades financieras si se podría perder.


----------



## paco jones (25 Ene 2009)

lonchafinismo dijo:


> Los bonos alemanes están dando ahora sobre el 2% de rentabilidad, incluso menos desde los últimos que compré.
> 
> Yo creo que lo que comentas de perder-ganar con los bonos es si vas a lo que aquí se llama mercado secundario, en Alemania no sé como se llamará.
> 
> ...



Tal como explicas si quieres vender tu deuda alemana no puedes porque no te dan liquidez. Supongo que eso te pasa por ser inversor pequeño. A los grandes inversores sí que les dejarán.
No creo que sea porque sea un activo no líquido. 

Como ves, en Alemania el pequeño inversor está marginado. A que aquí eso no sucede tanto?


----------



## paco jones (25 Ene 2009)

Alguien que no está contento/a en España diciendo que ha venido de fuera:
1) O se queda por masoquismo
2) Se queda por necesidad
3) Si algo le ata a España, ¿a qué espera para tratar de huir de España?


----------



## paco jones (25 Ene 2009)

Lonchafinismo dice:



> Y si fuera hasta por necesidad por mi trabajo de traductora recibo cada años varias ofertas de matrimonio con millonarios, si de esos que a pesar de la crisis van en jet privado,



Por si fuera poco pone un link en sus post llamado "chicas rusas".

¿no es un poco raro, no?


----------



## paco jones (25 Ene 2009)

lonchafinismo dijo:


> Es la web de una amiga mia, de una agencia en Ucrania, ¿qué problema tienes?
> Y sí, antes de venir a España trabajé de traductora, pero eso no te debe importar, sólo los muertos futuros por culpa tuya.
> ----
> Yo al menos puedo dormir con la conciencia tranquila, ¿Tú puedes o podrás cuando veas los muertos, borrachos, drogadictos, robos, asesiantos en las calles por culpa de lo que has hecho?
> ...



Ahora me acusas de muertes...


----------



## lonchafinismo (25 Ene 2009)

Deja de intoxicar a la gente, en otros sitios podrás convencer a abuelitos, despitados, avariciosos e ingenuos, pero no aquí, que este hilo trata de seguridad.

A ver si sabes leer, dije arriba que el tesoro alemán tiene una cuenta referenciada al eonia; desde que se vende tarda dos dias en llegar a la cuenta del banco, sin comisiones. Incluso para meter el dinero allí usa otro sistema que comprar bonos, y es enviar una transferencia directa con tu número de cuenta, desde España se puede enviar sin pasar por Alemania, ya comprobado. Con cuentas de transferencias uropeas gratis está bien, eso sí, hay que tener cuenta en un banco alemán para cuando quieras recuperar el dinero.

A que aquí eso no sucede tanto? A que aquí no váis a poder ser nunca como Alemania, a que vuestro deficit, vuestra morosidad, vuestra falta falta de liquidez, vuestra solvencia os va a llevar a ser un pais tercermundista?

¿A que te quedan sólo meses de trabajo sucio en los foros?

A que cuando todo se halla hundido en España, Alemania estará aun por encima.

¿A qué quizás Alemania entonces no será segura?

Eso lo veremos, pero para tu banco, tu pais, tu estado y tus ladrones no van a huir con mi dinero, ni con quien tenga sentido común.

Estáis sentenciados a convertiros en un país mediocre; y no lo digo con despecho ya que el mío es peor todavía, pero confiar en España es como confiar en darle el dinero a un pepito en paro, y en eso consiste el proceso.
---
¿Qué es un banco para ti, que es banco_jones?
---

No me gusta ir a los bancos. Antes iba los martes, menos gente y aun con dinero fresco del lunes. Pero eran muy pesados, sus comerciales me recordaban a los del Corte Inglés; detrás tuya, intentando convencerte de comprar tal o cual producto.

Me hacía gracia sus mensajes embaucadores, como los que ahora dicen en Telemadrid .. "una tv imparcial".

Yo iba allí a pasar las mañanas; al principio hace años eran sitios felices, las parejas conseguían su deseo de formar un hogar, el comienzo de una nueva vida.

Otros conseguían lo que más desean los humanos, un carruaje mejor y más grande que los demás. Me recordaba a mis vecinos, cuando uno se compraba un buen carruaje, en menos de dos meses había como tres o cuatros vecinos comprando nuevos carruajes, cada vez más grande. Sería una moda me decía yo, como la de tener hijos. Una tenía un hijo y sus amigas, familias, vecinas pronto aparecían con un tripón, ¿sería el cocido, sería el espiriyu santo? ¿Era moda, era un virus?

Poco a poco esa alegria se fue deteriorando, un dia le comenté a mi director bancario... "tenga cuidado, he leido que algunos directores se han suicidado por conceder prestamos irrecuperables, y dejando a familias arruinadas". En ese momento me dí cuenta que para ello habría que haber dignidad, aunque con dinero se podía sustituir. Pero no tenían ni dignidad ni dinero.

Despues vi llegar la tristeza, parejas rotas por el malvado euribor, a deguello fueron cortadas sus ilusiones por el zetaparo y hui, tuve que hacerlo, escapar, ¿pero dónde?

Solía ir a un foro de burbujas, burbujas mágicas y de colores, donde los que íbamos dejábamos atrás el dinero de la codicia; pero ellos "el sistema" no podía permitirnos escapar y que otros hicieran lo mismo y crearon a paco_jones y se infiltró.

Ahora ha sabido llevarse a algunos de vuelta, y quien sabe... una vez se mete en tu mente, tu banco te hace perder la razón, te hace perder el dinero...




paco jones dijo:


> Alguien que no está contento/a en España diciendo que ha venido de fuera:
> 1) O se queda por masoquismo
> 2) Se queda por necesidad
> 3) Si algo le ata a España, ¿a qué espera para tratar de huir de España?





Me gusta España, lo que no me gusta es que engañen en España. Y aunque no me gustase un pai, ¿por qué no iba a poder vivir en él? El mio de origen me gusta menos y allí está mi familia.

La necesidad que yo tenga a tí poco te debe imporatr, pero te diré que recursos tengo suficientes, tengo 5 idiomas, cinturón negro, he ahorrado, tengo pareja estable aqui, dejé el trabajo para estudiar, y cuando quiera me iré, o cuando quieran echarme si cambian la ley. Y si fuera hasta por necesidad por mi trabajo de traductora recibo cada años varias ofertas de matrimonio con millonarios, si de esos que a pesar de la crisis van en jet privado, pero yo no me vendo por dinero, no como otros como tú.

Te ruego que no vayas intoxicando mis mensajes, abre uno en concreto, pero deja de intentar crear polemica para tapar que españa vá a un sitio donde entonces ni tú ya tendrás trabajo, y yo aun tendré salida, entonces quizás yo viaje en jet y añoraré España, y mientras tú que vendistes a tu pais te encontraremos en una calle sin trabajo, y vendiendo tus encantos por 10 euros.

Veo que parece te molesta la verdad, porque como otros foreros contamos la realidad y eso hace daño. Todo es cuestión de tiempo, y a tí cada dia te queda menos, el mismo que hasta cumplir tu odjetivo, que curioso, te pagan por intentar llenar el sistema del dinero pero este no existe, y cuando cruja ya te despedirán.



paco jones dijo:


> El sentimiento antiespañol está patente en gran parte de los post, de esa forera que dice venir de Ucrania.
> 
> Supongo que el sentimiento también será antigallego, anticatalán e incluso antivasco, porque nos guste o no nos guste nuestra generación se ha marcado por el lugar donde vivimos.



Mi unico sentimiento es anti, es antigentuza, ya sean españoles, ucranianos, rusos, americanos, israelitas o marcianos.

Si, gentuza como tu, ladronesa, estafadores, gente mezquina. A mi me llaman anti -español, pero precisamente yo no soy el que está saqueando españa, sino vuestros representantes, vuestros empresarios, vuestra corrupción, vuestro sistema, y tú, que por un sueldo estás aquí engañando a la gente haciendo creer que no pasa nada, lo mismo que los que comprando acciones bancaria, acciones preferentes, participaciones, inmuebles.

Con todo mi respeto empleado paco_jones, eres un malote sin escrúpulos, y el dia que España sea como Ucrania, y veas a la gente morir porque no puede pagarse una operación, porque no pueda comer una sopa, porque no pueda tener calefacción recuerda que tú por unos miles sde euros contribuistes a esas muertes.

Llevo una vida soportando que los poderosos maten a los débiles; lo he visto en mi país, lo he conocido en Israel, lo he vivido en otros paises, y ahora lo vivo aquí, y tú, tu eres el que que cada vez que escribes estás sentenciando a miles de tus compatriotas.



paco jones dijo:


> Lonchafinismo dice:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Es la web de una amiga mia, de una agencia en Ucrania, ¿qué problema tienes?
Y sí, antes de venir a España trabajé de traductora, pero eso no te debe importar, sólo los muertos futuros por culpa tuya.



paco jones dijo:


> lo que acabo de leer se resume en una palabra: PATÉTICO




Yo al menos puedo dormir con la conciencia tranquila, ¿Tú puedes o podrás cuando veas los muertos, borrachos, drogadictos, robos, asesiantos en las calles por culpa de lo que has hecho?

En vez de meterte conmigo, en vez de elogiar el sistema español, entra en todos los post donde los datos dicen donde está España, pero cómo convencer de algo que se vé.

La realidad puede ser balnco o negro según se mire, pero cuando lo hemos pintado nosotros mismos sabemos de qué color es, y vemos que se está oxidando por tí y los tuyos, tu sigue... yo estaré detrás...



Paso de seguir este juego y ensuciar el post, a mí no me pagan por llevarte la contraria, sólo escribo por principios y ayuda para no encontrarme gente necesitada en el futuro. 

Cuando escribas de economia, allí me encontrarás.

Los demás foreros deben ser concientes del peligro que existe en el sistema, para que utilicen gente contratada como paco para estos fines. 

¿Confiáis en darle el dinero a paco? Entonces adelante, dejarlelo a sus jefes.


----------



## robergarc (27 Ene 2009)

uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuup


----------



## jolu (27 Ene 2009)

He estado leyendo muy atentamente estas 13 páginas de el hilo presente.
De momento se que tengo a Pep007 muy cerquita en caso de duda(yo pensaba que guardar dinero en Mallorca era como hacerlo en Alemania...).
El tema es que todo el mundo intenta salvar su pasta del sistema financiero español en caso de devaluación-corralito-salida/expulsión del euro-quiebra del estado...

¿Y si sacáis el dinero y lo metéis debajo de la almohada?
Para eso no te hace falta saber alemán ni abrir cuentas en DB.

Lo que pierdas en rentabilidad lo ganaras con creces cuando ocurra uno de los imprevistos/previstos que se nos avecinan.Claro que no ganaras tanto,pero,¿quien no firmaría tener el dinero debajo del colchón llegado el momento?

Se agradece la información de este interesante hilo y se anima a los intervinientes a que sigáis barajando posibilidades.
Gracias.


----------



## Furby (27 Ene 2009)

El tener el dinero debajo del colchón te previene de un riesgo y te expone masivamente a otro.

Si crees que el problema inmimente es una *quiebra masiva* del sistema bancario, quizá tengas razón y tener el dinero debajo del colchón a priori pueda ser una buena opción (habría que analizar con detalle el valor que podría tener un montón de papeles debajo de tu colchón si quiebra todo el sistema conocido, pero esto es otro tema).

Ahora bien. Hay *otro escenario* posible. Los gobiernos son como los intestinos, ¿qué sucede cuando hay una enfermedad intestinal? Pues que el intestino comienza a producir grandes cantidades de secreciones y tienes diarrea. ¿Qué es lo que mejor saben hacer los gobiernos cuando hay una patología financiera? Diarrea de billetes.

Este es el otro escenario: aumento de la masa monetaria, hiperinflación, devaluación del papel-moneda. En este escenario, el tener el dinero debajo del colchón no ayuda nada, mas al contrario. Almacenas un papel que cada día pierde valor.

Como ves, bajo mi modesto punto de vista, no veo claro que en ninguno de los dos escenarios el beneficio de tener los billetes debajo del colchón sea claro.

Saludos


----------



## jolu (27 Ene 2009)

Furby dijo:


> El tener el dinero debajo del colchón te previene de un riesgo y te expone masivamente a otro.
> 
> Si crees que el problema inmimente es una *quiebra masiva* del sistema bancario, quizá tengas razón y tener el dinero debajo del colchón a priori pueda ser una buena opción (habría que analizar con detalle el valor que podría tener un montón de papeles debajo de tu colchón si quiebra todo el sistema conocido, pero esto es otro tema).
> 
> ...



Lo mismo que si lo tienes en una entidad.
Si se devalúa el euro se devalúa también para los bancos alemanes, digo yo.


----------



## Furby (27 Ene 2009)

jolu dijo:


> Lo mismo que si lo tienes en una entidad.
> Si se devalúa el euro se devalúa también para los bancos alemanes, digo yo.



Si lo tienes en una entidad, puedes obtener un rendimiento adicional que te ayuda a compensar el efecto de la inflación. 

O lo puedes tener invertido en bienes tangibles, materiales u otros cuyo valor sea menos, poco o nada sensible al aumento de la billetería circulante.

Saludos


----------



## Furby (27 Ene 2009)

Voy a poner un ejemplo:

Imagina que vives un planeta donde sólo vivimos 4 personas, tú, Antonio, Pepe y yo, que soy el banquero.

Tú y Antonio tenéis 10 euro cada uno y Pepe tiene una barra de pan. 

Vosotros tenéis hambre y le queréis comprar la barra a Pepe. Podéis pagar 10 euro cada uno.

Ahora me da por imprimir mucho billete y de repente, tú y Antonio pasáis a tener 1000 euros cada uno. Pepe sigue teniendo el pan. ¿Cambia algo la cosa? No, porque el valor está en el pan, no en la cantidad de masa monetaria.

Ahora imagina que antes de que yo imprima más billets, Antonio compra a Pepe su barra de pan por 10 euros y tu decides guardar tús 10 euros debajo del colchón (*fuera de mi banco*).

Al día siguiente, después de que yo imprima más dinero la cosa está así: 

Antonio tiene su barra de pan.
Pepe tendrá con seguridad más de 10 euros (probablemente entre 500-1000).
Tú tienes tus 10 euros debajo del colchón.

Aquí el único que no ha perdido valor ha sido Antonio.

Saludos


----------



## visionincomoda (28 Ene 2009)

La deuda pública nunca es buena alternativa en caso de hipierinflación. En ese caso la mejor opción son activos reales que no se deprecien tanto vale el Oro, plata, acciones de empresas, pisos (si no hubiese una burbuja),...

Un saludo,

Todo lo que necesitas saber para no perderte en tus finanzas personales


----------



## lonchafinismo (28 Ene 2009)

Para escribir eso ya hay muchos hilos sobre hiperinflación y similares, en este hilo se escribe para comprar "seguridad" y no hacer spam encubierto de tu web visionincomoda.

Y una razón más para tener el dinero en el producto eonia del tesoro alemán, poder sacar el dinero en cualquier momento sin comisiones para comprar bienes anti-hiperinflación y al estar el producto referenciado al eonia (euribor a 1 dia) la revalorización e inflación se iría actualizando, quizás no al ritmo verdadero, pero mejor cubierto que en cuentas, depositos y otros inventos bancarios ilíquidos.

Cada uno que haga lo que quiera, comprar oro, plata, divisas, cacuehuetes, bankolchón o al bancojón, pero respetar la temática del foro; una cosas es dar opiniones y otras que uno escriba para que metamos dinero en su banco, y el otro para visitar su web.

saludos


----------



## Buster (28 Ene 2009)

¿hiperinflación? ¿Pero no nos dirigíamos hacia la deflación?


----------



## Tio Pepe (28 Ene 2009)

He hecho un resumen de todo lo que he ido leyendo en este hilo, gracias a todos vosotros por este aporte tan útil.

Más o menos los pasos que tengo son:

1) Irse a la web del DB aleman y pedir los formularios para abrir una cuenta.

https://secure.deutsche-bank.de/pbc/reddotforms/pbc/terminvereinbarung-devisenauslaender_en.html

Puede ser que nos llame alguien del db preguntando para que queremos la cuenta ya que dicen que no abren cuentas. Le podemos decir que es para ahorrar contratando un depósito a plazo

2) Recibes un correo con una lista de documentos adjuntos. Los únicos que hace falta rellenar son :

- Formulario apertura cuenta: En el formulario de apertura de cuenta se rellenan los datos y de las 4 tipos de cuenta seleccionar la cuenta "DB aktivconto" la más barata que tiene una comisión al mes de 4.49€ (incluye una tarjeta deutche bank donde puedes sacar dinero sin comisión en cualquier cajero del mundo del DB.
- Formulario permiso para distribuir tus datos
- Formulario para poder operar online.


3) Se rellenan y se certifica la firma, cuidado no llevar los documentos firmados de casa, en consulado aleman (15 €) o una oficina DB de España (lo validan dos personas del banco con sus propias firmas), y se envían por correo al DB de Frankfurt.
Se debe adjuntar fotocopia pasaporte certificada o bien fotocopia del DNI certificada también.


4) Se recibe por correo postal todos los documentos necesarios de nuestra cuenta.

5) Abrir una cuenta en el tesoro Alemán (por internet)

6) PARA COMPRAR DEUDA, vamos a la web: Placing of Orders - Bundesrepublik Deutschland Finanzagentur GmbH

La rellenamos con los datos que nos pide y nuestra cuenta del DB. Se imprime el formulario que nos dan y se debe llevar a firmar al consulado.

7) Enviamos los documentos a Alemania a la dirección de Frankfurt.


Dudas que me surgen:

- ¿Es correcta la web que he puesto para comprar productos alemanes?
- ¿Una vez tenemos la cuenta del tesoro alemán podemos comprar productos por internet sin ningún problema?


¡Un hilo de 5 estrellas sin duda!


----------



## lonchafinismo (28 Ene 2009)

Hola Tio Pepe,

Si, el formulario de 6) es correcto. Hace meses además escribí qué había que rellenarse(Por ahí atrás debe estar). En la embajada también pueden ayudarte.

Una vez enviés el formulario validado por la embajada, en mi caso, me llegó otro formulario desde Alemania. Este era para rellenar qué quería comprar exáctamente, puse creo que 1 bono a 1 año y lo envié (no hace falta ir a la embajada para este formulario).

En una o dos semanas cogieron el dinero de ese bono de la cuenta del DB.
A partir de allí, ya todas las operaciones las he hecho por internet, tanto compras como ventas.

En el formulario escribir que la referencia es "lonchafinismo", así me dan un bonus de comisión para adquirir bicicletas de fabricación alemana 

Ah, en la cuenta de DB no tengo contratado ningún producto, y nunca desde que abrí la cuenta me han dicho que deba adquirir alguno. Sólo al principio me dijeron que enviara 2500 euros para abrir la cuenta, pero la dejé a casi 0 poco después.


----------



## spam (28 Ene 2009)

¿2500€ es el importe mínimo para abrir la cuenta? No es demasiado. En cambio, lo de los 4'49€ mensuales si que me parece excesivo... ¿Merece la pena abrir un depósito que compense las comisiones o mejor tener el dinero libre por si hay que moverlo?

Claro que si hay que moverlo de aquí, ya no sé dónde...


----------



## lonchafinismo (29 Ene 2009)

Si, 2500 me dijeron.

Para tener liquidez no metí el dinero en sus depósitos, por si acaso. Y como no me han reclamado nada prefiero tenerlo en la cuenta eonia del tesoro aleman, y casi preferiría incluso en el tesoro de austria a un mes, y si necesita venderse te la venden en el mismo dia, no como las letras del tesoro, que desde que das la orden te tarda 5 dias habiles en enviarte el dinero, y con unas comisiones elevadas en comparación a las de Austria.

Lo bueno es dejar un poco en el DB por si en un momento dado necesitase encontrar dinero no disponible en otros sitios. Pero en este caso, traspasas dinero del tesoro alemán al db (tarda dos dias en llegar el dinero), y te vas a Alemania en coche, avión o tren.


----------



## chernorat (29 Ene 2009)

spam dijo:


> ¿2500€ es el importe mínimo para abrir la cuenta?



En realidad, ese dinero es un depósito de seguridad para la tarjeta de crédito (incluso da algo de interés). Se queda bloqueado y ni siguiera aparece en la cuenta online, aunque envían documentación indicando que tienes ese dinero bloqueado en otra cuenta. 

También hay que tener en cuenta que una vez abierta la cuenta, hay que indicar que no queremos que nos envíen los extractos de la misma. En caso contrario, cobran otros 4€. Esto se puede hacer por internet con la aplicación del banco.

Por si alguien tiene curiosidad, esta es la página de una cuenta online de demostración. Está en alemán, pero con las de verdad, se puede seleccionar el idioma en inglés:

https://secure.deutsche-bank.de/pbc/demokonto/login/1;start.jsp


----------



## spam (29 Ene 2009)

chernorat dijo:


> E*n realidad, ese dinero es un depósito de seguridad para la tarjeta de crédito (incluso da algo de interés). Se queda bloqueado y ni siguiera aparece en la cuenta online, aunque envían documentación indicando que tienes ese dinero bloqueado en otra cuenta.
> *
> También hay que tener en cuenta que una vez abierta la cuenta, hay que indicar que no queremos que nos envíen los extractos de la misma. En caso contrario, cobran otros 4€. Esto se puede hacer por internet con la aplicación del banco.
> 
> ...



Pero entonces, ¿cómo se hace para rescatar ese dinero si está bloqueado para garantizar la tarjeta?


----------



## chernorat (30 Ene 2009)

spam dijo:


> Pero entonces, ¿cómo se hace para rescatar ese dinero si está bloqueado para garantizar la tarjeta?



Supongo que cuando cierras la cuenta.


----------



## kokaine (30 Ene 2009)

ustedes compran bonos directamente al tesoro aleman.

Si yo meto dinero en un fondo que solo sea de deuda alemana, que diferencias tengo con respecto a ustedes??

En teoria, el dinero esta igual de seguro (siempre que no petase alemania) ¿no?


----------



## chernorat (31 Ene 2009)

Entiendo que en un caso, tú eres directamente el titular de los bonos.

En el caso del fondo, el titular es el fondo. Si quiebra el fondo o lo bloquean, pues mal asunto. A ponerse a la cola de acreedores.


----------



## whendoyoupounds (31 Ene 2009)

*ummmmm*



Hoy se cumple una semana y un día (parece una conden a  ) desde que pedí la apertura de cuenta a traves del link:
https://secure.deutsche-bank.de/pbc/reddotforms/pbc/terminvereinbarung-devisenauslaender_en.html

¿Alquien tiene una estimación de cuanto tardan en llegar los documentos por correo ordinario o email?.

Nedie ha contactado conmigo mediante teléfono tampoco...


----------



## chernorat (31 Ene 2009)

whendoyoupounds dijo:


> Hoy se cumple una semana y un día (parece una conden a  ) desde que pedí la apertura de cuenta a traves del link:
> https://secure.deutsche-bank.de/pbc/reddotforms/pbc/terminvereinbarung-devisenauslaender_en.html
> 
> ¿Alquien tiene una estimación de cuanto tardan en llegar los documentos por correo ordinario o email?.
> ...



Mal asunto . A las dos horas de rellenar el formulario ya me estaba llamando un simpático banquero alemán. Si no han llamado aún, no sé qué puede significar. ¿Pusiste bien el número de teléfono con el prefijo de España? (0034XXXXXXX)


----------



## whendoyoupounds (1 Feb 2009)

chernorat dijo:


> Mal asunto . A las dos horas de rellenar el formulario ya me estaba llamando un simpático banquero alemán. Si no han llamado aún, no sé qué puede significar. ¿Pusiste bien el número de teléfono con el prefijo de España? (0034XXXXXXX)



Pues ahi creo que puede estar el problema. 
La página tiene detallado:
-Código Internacional (de pais)
-Código de zona
-Teléfono
...
y yo intenté adaptar mi teléfono movil a esos campos. Me da la sensación que no lo vieron con buenos ojos y pasaron de llamarme.

El lunes que viene repetiré los pasos dando el teléfono fijo... a ver si hay mas suerte. En la era de las tecnologias de la información me exigen un teléfono fijo (que por otro lado no esta a mi nombre). Estos alemanes... 
Un saludo.


----------



## lonchafinismo (1 Feb 2009)

A mí también me llamaron en el mismo dia o al dia siguiente, y recibí la documentación en unas dos semanas (me parece), por ahí atrás debo haberlo escrito cuanto tardó.

Yo enviaría otra vez la solicitud de apertura. Si ya la recibieron corréctamente no pasaría nada.

Comprar un fondo de deuda pública puede ser una buena opción, pero es completamente diferente a comprar la deuda diréctamente, en el fondo no me sentiría segura, por distintas razones; ya explicadas en este mismo hilo con anterioridad.


----------



## Dotierr (4 Feb 2009)

lonchafinismo dijo:


> A mí también me llamaron en el mismo dia o al dia siguiente, y recibí la documentación en unas dos semanas (me parece), por ahí atrás debo haberlo escrito cuanto tardó.
> 
> Yo enviaría otra vez la solicitud de apertura. Si ya la recibieron corréctamente no pasaría nada.
> 
> Comprar un fondo de deuda pública puede ser una buena opción, pero es completamente diferente a comprar la deuda diréctamente, en el fondo no me sentiría segura, por distintas razones; ya explicadas en este mismo hilo con anterioridad.



Hola,

por lo que veo y entiendo, habría 3 formas de comprar Deuda Alemana:

1- Directamente como bien indicais, abriéndose cuenta en dicho pais, etc...
2- Comprarla a través de alguna de nuestras entidades financieras españolas.
3- A través de fondos de inversión en Deuda Pública.

Mi pregunta es sobre la opción 2, comprar Deuda a través de entidades españolas, que desventajas tiene hacerlo por esta via en comparación con hacerlo vía abriendo cuenta en Alemania?? más comisiones?


----------



## Furby (4 Feb 2009)

chernorat dijo:


> Entiendo que en un caso, tú eres directamente el titular de los bonos.
> 
> En el caso del fondo, el titular es el fondo. Si quiebra el fondo o lo bloquean, pues mal asunto. A ponerse a la cola de acreedores.




Tal como yo lo entiendo (y por lo que demuestran los casos históricos de fondos que se han ido a pique) "quiebra" un fondo cuando quiebran sus activos subyacentes (véase fondos inmobiliarios).

Por lo tanto, si quiebra el subyacente (pongamos un bono alemán), ¿qué importancia tiene quién sea el propietario del bono? Es un bono que no vale nada. En cualquier caso, es más probable que un fondo esté diversificado, lo cual reduce el riesgo respecto a la inversión monolítica.

La cuestión es mirar si la comisión de gestión del fondo compensa o no los otros factores.

Saludos


----------



## Ivers0n (5 Feb 2009)

Pues yo rellené ayer el formulario web y hoy me han llamado a casa (sin éxito) y me han mandado un mail. A ver si luego consigo hablar con ellos.

Gracias a los pioneros


----------



## Ivers0n (5 Feb 2009)

Bueno, ya he conseguido hablar con la simpatica Srta. Corina y después de explicarle brevemente porque quiero tener mi dinero en Alemania, me mandará toda la documentación en pdf .


----------



## pep007 (5 Feb 2009)

Espero que no se te haya ido la olla con lo de los motivos, yo empeze a desparramar puro madmaxismo... no veas como se reia la tia...

Se me a ocurrido otra mejora del sistema, (ej que es mi oficio) por que no llamamos al que nos atiende en el DB aleman y que nos explique las condiciones de compra de bonos alemanes directamente desde la cuenta alemana, y nosotros se lo encargamos y ellos que lo hagan, es que me da pereza ir hasta el consulado aleman en el paseo maritimo....

Seria como si se lo encargasemos a un banco de aqui, seguirian estando a nuestro nombre, y la cuenta relacionada con los bonos estaria fuera de las garras de Z


----------



## Ivers0n (5 Feb 2009)

Me he moderado bastante con los motivos. Si empiezo a soltar el rollo MadMax me entra la risa.

Bueno, pues yo de momento quedo a la espera de que me manden el famoso pdf.

Sobre lo de las condiciones de compra: y si le pasas un mail pidiendole si puede enviarte dichas condiciones?


----------



## lonchafinismo (5 Feb 2009)

Es muy posible que en el DB se pueda comprar bonos alemanes, pero ya que estamos haciendo esto por seguridad, cuanta más mejor, yo prefiero comprarlas diréctamente al Tesoro. Cada compra o venta te envía el Tesoro Alemán extractos postales.

Estaba pensando en si vas en persona a Alemania no se si abren cuenta de no residentes en algún banco, por si acaso el DB fuera un peligro, y tener más alternativas.

Lo del Madmax yo lo hago aquí, cada vez que hago transferencias, y me preguntan si el motivo es por intereses mejores, les respondo que por seguridad, y no me siguen molestando.


----------



## chernorat (5 Feb 2009)

Como motivo, yo les dije que por trabajo, necesitaba una tarjeta que pudiese usar por toda Europa para sacar dinero de los cajeros. El tío se dio muy por satisfecho .

El madmax lo dejo para los compañeros del curro, que ahora me miran con algo de envidia (por mi cuenta en Frankfurt) mientras hablan de meter su pasta bajo el colchón .


----------



## burbunova (10 Feb 2009)

*otro que anda a vueltas con el DB*

El domingo, 8 de febrero, a última hora - en realidad, durante las primeras horas del lunes - rellené el formulario del DB para abrir una cuenta y el lunes, 9 de febrero, a las 10h ya me estaban llamando desde Alemania. Hace unas horas recibí un correo electrónico con documentación, formularios y demás y me he encontrado con el siguiente párrafo, de cuya traducción no estoy seguro:

«<tt>Please make sure that a minimum amount of EUR 400 is credited into your new account each month, and that within the first four months after your account has been opened. In case the corresponding funds are not shown on the new account three months after the account has been opened, we assume that you do not need the account any longer and we then will cancel the account in our books.</tt>»

Mi traducción, seguro que manifiestamente mejorable, es:

«Por favor, asegúrese de que una cantidad mínima de 400€ es ingresada en su nueva cuenta cada mes, y eso durante los cuatro primeros meses después de que su cuenta haya sido abierta. En caso de que los fondos correspondientes no sean vistos en la nueva cuenta tres meses después de que haya sido abierta, asumiremos que usted no necesita la cuenta y la cancelaremos en nuestros libros.»

No le veo mucho sentido, la verdad, a tener que ingresar 400€ mensuales durante los 4 primeros meses. Que pidan de entrada un saldo mínimo, y si no interesas, pues no interesas y a otra cosa. Mi idea es empezar con un ingreso de 5000€, e ingresar unos 1000€ adicionales cada tres meses.

¿Alguien me quiere aclarar qué quieren decir esas palabras? Tengo muchas dudas acerca de la traducción de "is credited". Graciñas por adelantado.


----------



## Gotterdamerung (10 Feb 2009)

«<tt>Please make sure that a minimum amount of EUR 400 is credited into your new account each month, and that within the first four months after your account has been opened. In case the corresponding funds are not shown on the new account three months after the account has been opened, we assume that you do not need the account any longer and we then will cancel the account in our books.</tt>»

Pues efectivamente te estan diciendo que por favor te asegures de ingresar (credited) en tu nueva cuenta minimo 400 euros cada mes y eso dentro de los cuatro primeros meses despues de que se haya abierto tu nueva cuenta. Y sino te la cerrarán.

Me parece un poco absurdo.

Lo que no me queda claro si es 400 euros minimo solo durante los primeros 3 meses, o que el primero de esos 400 euros mensuales, que habras de ingresar todos los meses para siempre, se ha de hacer dentro de un plazo de los primeros 3 meses desde que se abre la cuenta. Me parece mas bien lo primero, osea que has abierto una cuenta que require ingreso regular de minimo 400 euros mensuales como condición.


----------



## Gotterdamerung (10 Feb 2009)

Preguntas:

1) ¿Cuanto pagan de interes por abrir la cuenta en DB? Se puede contratar depositos con esa cuenta que paguen un interes interesante?

2)¿La documentacion la mandan toda en ingles o es en alemán.?


----------



## chernorat (10 Feb 2009)

Gotterdamerung dijo:


> Preguntas:
> 
> 1) ¿Cuanto pagan de interes por abrir la cuenta en DB? Se puede contratar depositos con esa cuenta que paguen un interes interesante?
> 
> 2)¿La documentacion la mandan toda en ingles o es en alemán.?



1) La cuenta normal creo que no da intereses (pero cobra comisión cada mes . Yo también estaría interesado en el tema de los depósitos, puesto que en la aplicación web no he encontrado nada...

2) Pues unos documentos en inglés, y otros en alemán. Generalmente, los contratos vienen en alemán, aunque en mi caso, normalmente entre los papeles me incluyen una carta en inglés explicando qué son los papeles y qué tengo que hacer con ellos.


----------



## juc (11 Feb 2009)

lonchafinismo dijo:


> Es muy posible que en el DB se pueda comprar bonos alemanes, pero ya que estamos haciendo esto por seguridad, cuanta más mejor, yo prefiero comprarlas diréctamente al Tesoro. Cada compra o venta te envía el Tesoro Alemán extractos postales.
> 
> Estaba pensando en si vas en persona a Alemania no se si abren cuenta de no residentes en algún banco, por si acaso el DB fuera un peligro, y tener más alternativas.



Hola antes de nada muchísimas gracias a pep007, ronald29780 y lonchafinismo por su ayuda fundamental.

lonchafinismo, esto me respondió el Commerzbank:

'You are welcome to open an account at Commerzbank, but you need to come to Germany to do so. All you need to bring is your valid passport.
Please visit commerzbanking.de and use the Filialfinder-Icon to get the phone number of the branch of your choice and make an appointment.
Unfortunately, due to german law you can not apply for an account from abroad.
Yours sincerely,
Commerzbanking-Team'

Así que un 'non-resident of Germany' sí puede abrir una cuenta en otros bancos alemanes, pero el Commerzbank exige que vayas en persona a la oficina alemana que tú elijas. No entiendo cómo pueden decir eso de que la ley alemana no te permite solicitar la apertura de cuenta desde el extranjero, si hasta la deutsche-finanzagentur permite abrir una cuenta de débito desde fuera de Alemania autentificando la firma - 4º párrafo:
Placing of Orders - Bundesrepublik Deutschland Finanzagentur GmbH

Les he contestado al mail con este argumento a ver qué decían - no mencioné al Deutsche Bank por si las moscas - y ni siquiera me han respondido.

Preguntas:
1. No encuentro en la web de la deutsche finanzagentur ese producto del que hablas, la cuenta referenciada al eonia de la que se puede sacar el dinero cuando quieres, dónde la puedo ver?
2. Para hacer operaciones a través de internet con el tesoro alemán, ¿hay que rellenar también el impreso de 'activación de una cuenta online'? - 6º impreso:
http://www.deutsche-finanzagentur.d...teInvestors/Forms/forms__node.html?__nnn=true


----------



## lonchafinismo (11 Feb 2009)

Hola juc,

La informacíón sobre el eonia está aquí (pero en Alemán), que son varias paginas, en la columna izquierda, con el nombre "Tagesanleihe", y en la tabla de aquí lo resumen (mejor leer todo) https://www.bundeswertpapiere.de/tagesanleihe/aufeinenblick

Arriba del todo pone lo que da a dia de hoy, un 1,14%

Sobre el impreso a enviar al tesoro alemán, primero envié uno que debe estar por ahí atrás de este tema, donde ya venía una casilla para solicitar trabajar por Internet. Después ellos te envían un segundo para que lo envíes con otros datos, como que primera compra quieres hacer.


Lo de abrir una cuenta quizás pasa como aquí, en muchos bancos/cajas no dejaron abrir cuentas a mis familiares por no ser residente, diciendo que no lo permitía la ley, en cambio en otros mientras le pagas unas comisiones elevadas si te dejaban.

saludos


----------



## Ivers0n (11 Feb 2009)

Gotterdamerung dijo:


> «<tt>Please make sure that a minimum amount of EUR 400 is credited into your new account each month, and that within the first four months after your account has been opened. In case the corresponding funds are not shown on the new account three months after the account has been opened, we assume that you do not need the account any longer and we then will cancel the account in our books.</tt>»
> 
> Pues efectivamente te estan diciendo que por favor te asegures de ingresar (credited) en tu nueva cuenta minimo 400 euros cada mes y eso dentro de los cuatro primeros meses despues de que se haya abierto tu nueva cuenta. Y sino te la cerrarán.
> 
> ...



Yo también he recibido el mail y tengo la misma duda.

Sin embargo, interpreto que lo que se pide es que tengas un crédito mínimo de 400€ durante los 3 primeros meses. De momento les voy a contestar al mail, pidiendo que por favor me lo clarifiquen.


----------



## juc (11 Feb 2009)

lonchafinismo dijo:


> Ya tengo la cuenta abierta en el tesoro publico alemán, ha tardado bastante pasar por todos los protocolos.
> 
> Ahora una vez dentro de la cuenta online me he decidido a comprar bonos a 1 año, 500 euros que es la cantidad mínima. He enviado la orden, pero no sé si hay que enviarles el dinero o ellos lo solicitan a la cuenta asociada, tendré que esperar unos días para comprobarlo.
> 
> ...



loncha no me queda claro si te enviaron un pin para operar a través de la web o si hay que rellenar y enviar todas las órdenes por correo ordinario.

gracias por la información de la cuenta referenciada al eonia


----------



## ARTISTA901 (11 Feb 2009)

Tengo una duda, comentais que os llaman por teléfono una simpatica señorita para hablar con vosotros. Mi nivel de ingles es medio (medio, medio, o sea medio). 
Y la duda es, los que habeis hablado con ella : ¿Dominais el ingles?
Es posible entenderse con un nivel de ingles intermedio? ¿Te llama alguien que hable español?


----------



## lonchafinismo (11 Feb 2009)

juc, la primera orden la hice por correo ordinario. Tras enviar la solicitud de apertura de cuenta me enviaron una carta para rellenar y devolver (no hace falta validar firma en esta). Entre los datos que te piden que devuelvas está el solicitar la prumera compra de deuda pública. Después ellos hacen la compra que se halla solicitado, reclamando ellos (el tesoro) el dinero a la cuenta alemana. 

Cuando escribí lo que coemntas aun no tenía el acceso a la cuenta me parece (creo recordar que la envian en una segunda carta pin, despúes de reenviarles la primera)



acceso a la cuenta en https://www.bwp-direkt.de/ibis/ibis/start 
Para acceder es con el número de cuenta y el pin

Después todas las compras la he hecho por Internet, también se podría hacer con otras opciones, pero por la cuenta de Internet es la más rápida y menos problemática.

ARTISTA, cuando solicitas abrir la cuenta en el db, la persona que te contacta habla español.


----------



## chernorat (11 Feb 2009)

lonchafinismo dijo:


> ARTISTA, cuando solicitas abrir la cuenta en el db, la persona que te contacta habla español.



En mi caso, no. Tuvimos que hablar en inglés.

Se le entendía muy bien, pero claro, mi nivel es alto .


----------



## Perdida (11 Feb 2009)

A ver, estoy intentando abrir una cuenta y he ido al link recomendado y está totalmente en alemán y servidora no entiende ni kartofen. Donde es que pone "abrir una cuenta", podios!!!


----------



## lonchafinismo (11 Feb 2009)

Perdida, leete este hilo por el principio, por ahí atrás están todos los link a los documentos. Incluso recuerdo haber puesto linea por linea que había que rellenar en el formulario alemán (el que se imprime y se envía al tesoro alemán), y otros foreros tambien dejaron su buena ayuda.

No es por repetir los mismo, es que así de memoria no sabría decirte.
saludos


----------



## Perdida (11 Feb 2009)

Gracias y perdona es que me he saltado algunas paginas, como son 16!!!


----------



## Perdida (11 Feb 2009)

Bueno querid@s, lo he conseguido. Ahora solo falta que lo hayan recibido O.K.


----------



## UN PRIVILEGIADO (12 Feb 2009)

*Compra bonos por banco*

Primero de todo, pido perdón porque ésto que voy a preguntar, puede estar ya respondido. El que quiera y pueda, me contesta.

Yo estaba decidido a comprar bonos por internet, tal y como en este hilo se explicaba. Pero viendo que por horario y situación, me es imposible acudir al consulado alemán, y además de que la documentación está en alemán y pensando en invertir bastante pasta, he desistido.
Por eso me he planteado comprarlo a través de alguna oficina de Deutsche Bank en España. Pero me gustaría saber qué inconvenientes (a parte de las comisiones) puede tener:
1.- Si expulsan a España del Euro.
2.- Si se produce una especie de corralito.
3.- Si España se declara en bancarrota.
4.- Cualquier otra situación que pueda afectarle.

Muchas gracias por vuestra atención y lo siento si está repetido.


----------



## carvil (13 Feb 2009)

¿Alguien que haya abierto la cuenta recientemente, sabe si siguen pidiendo los 2.500 euros para la credit card En el DeutcheBank?


----------



## carvil (14 Feb 2009)

ATT

Obligación de apertura y cancelación de una cuenta.









Existe la obligación de informar sobre la apertura y cancelación de cuentas a la vista o de ahorro en oficinas operantes en el extranjero, tanto de entidades registradas como entidades bancarias o de crédito extranjeras. Esta obligación se extiende también a la apertura de cuentas con no residentes que no sean bancarias ni de crédito pero a través de las cuales se puedan realizar cobros y pagos exteriores y se compensen créditos y débitos mutuos.

Los residentes en España que decidan abrir/cancelar una de estas cuentas, tienen que declarar este hecho ante el Banco de España en el plazo de un mes desde que se produjo la apertura/cancelación de la cuenta. Esta declaración se realizará en un modelo determinado (Documento DD-1) establecido por cada entidad.

También las modificaciones de las condiciones del contrato (fundamentalmente los cambios de titularidad) deben ser comunicadosal Banco de España en el plazo de un mes desde que se produzcan.

http://www.cpbc.tesoro.es/index/index_movimiento.htm


*¿Alguién conoce si es obligatorio esto?*


----------



## Enterao (14 Feb 2009)

Ivers0n dijo:


> Yo también he recibido el mail y tengo la misma duda.
> 
> Sin embargo, interpreto que lo que se pide es que tengas un crédito mínimo de 400€ durante los 3 primeros meses. De momento les voy a contestar al mail, pidiendo que por favor me lo clarifiquen.




lo que os estan diciendo es que la cuenta si se queda a cero os la cierran.

dicen que ingreseis como minimo 400 euros durante los 4 primeros meses es decir 1600 euros.


----------



## surfnomada (15 Feb 2009)

*cuenta en el DB*

Hola a todos...muchas gracias por la informacion lo primero.Llevo leyendo este foro unas semanas y me teneis sin dormir...como dice un compi es como tomarse la pastilla azul de Matrix...
Yo ya envie los documentos y estoy a la espera de recibir el num de cuenta.Lo hice todo con una señorita muy amable en la sucursla del Db de Las Palmas de G.C. que me tradujo todo y lo selló.Ademas me lo envio por correo interno ;-)

Ahora la gran duda..que hago?mando todo mi dinero y lo dejo alli a plazo fijo?o invertir en bonos o fondos?
Sinceramente , cada uno dais razones muy validas para cualquiera de las tres cosas y yo que soy un gañan de las finanzas no me aclaro.
SOlo tengo algo muy claro..seguridad ante todo.

Otra cosa ,hace un par de dias alguien ha puesto un post preguntando si habia que declarar ante el banco de España que habiamos abierto la cuenta.Me parece bastante interesante saber la respuesta..
Un saludo y muchas gracias por la bofetada de realidad !


----------



## mani (15 Feb 2009)

surfnomada dijo:


> Hola a todos...muchas gracias por la informacion lo primero.Llevo leyendo este foro unas semanas y me teneis sin dormir...como dice un compi es como tomarse la pastilla azul de Matrix...
> Yo ya envie los documentos y estoy a la espera de recibir el num de cuenta.Lo hice todo con una señorita muy amable en la sucursla del Db de Las Palmas de G.C. que me tradujo todo y lo selló.Ademas me lo envio por correo interno ;-)
> 
> Ahora la gran duda..que hago?mando todo mi dinero y lo dejo alli a plazo fijo?o invertir en bonos o fondos?
> ...



Una pregunta: ¿Te ha cobrado comisión por su gestión el DB de España (Las Palmas) de apertura de cuenta en el DB alemán?


----------



## surfnomada (16 Feb 2009)

hola,
por la gestion no me han cobrado nada.
Y por la transferencia he negociado con mi banco para que me la hagn gratis tambien.
Un saludo


----------



## surfnomada (16 Feb 2009)

hola otra vez!
ya me han mandado los datos de mi cuenta en el DB,sucursal 100. Me dicen que me enviaran la tarjeta en cuanto haga la transferencia.

Un saludo


----------



## chernorat (17 Feb 2009)

surfnomada dijo:


> hola otra vez!
> ya me han mandado los datos de mi cuenta en el DB,sucursal 100. Me dicen que me enviaran la tarjeta en cuanto haga la transferencia.
> 
> Un saludo



Mi cuenta también pertenece a la sucursal 100. Supongo que todas las cuentas de no residentes irán ahí.

Por cierto, a mí me mandaron la tarjeta, tras hacer la transferencia, pero no el PIN para poder operar con ella. Tuve que solicitarlo y me cobraron 5€ en concepto de cambio de PIN :.


----------



## jefe-Bigum (17 Feb 2009)

UN PRIVILEGIADO dijo:


> Primero de todo, pido perdón porque ésto que voy a preguntar, puede estar ya respondido. El que quiera y pueda, me contesta.
> 
> Yo estaba decidido a comprar bonos por internet, tal y como en este hilo se explicaba. Pero viendo que por horario y situación, me es imposible acudir al consulado alemán, y además de que la documentación está en alemán y pensando en invertir bastante pasta, he desistido.
> Por eso me he planteado comprarlo a través de alguna oficina de Deutsche Bank en España. *Pero me gustaría saber qué inconvenientes (a parte de las comisiones) puede tener:
> ...



¿Alguien lo sabe?


----------



## spam (18 Feb 2009)

surfnomada dijo:


> Hola a todos...muchas gracias por la informacion lo primero.Llevo leyendo este foro unas semanas y me teneis sin dormir...como dice un compi es como tomarse la pastilla azul de Matrix...
> Yo ya envie los documentos y estoy a la espera de recibir el num de cuenta.Lo hice todo con una señorita muy amable en la sucursla del Db de Las Palmas de G.C. que me tradujo todo y lo selló.Ademas me lo envio por correo interno ;-)
> 
> Ahora la gran duda..que hago?mando todo mi dinero y lo dejo alli a plazo fijo?o invertir en bonos o fondos?
> ...



¿Puedes explicar más concretamente cómo fue todo el proceso? ¿Solicitaste los formularios via el link aquí publicado y después continuaste las gestiones, o fuiste directamente a tu sucursal a que te la abrieran ellos? ¿No tuviste que hablar por teléfono con los alemanes y hacer todo el proceso que se indica aquí?


----------



## surfnomada (19 Feb 2009)

hola,
fue todo exactamente como se cuenta en el foro.Rellene el impres,me llamaron la mañana siguiente y me enviaron esa tarde los papeles por email.Fui a una sucursal del Db aki en las Palmas y me sellaron los papeles y los enviaron ellos.
Hace dos dias recibi el email con mi num de cuenta y solicitandome que haga el ingreso para enviarme la tarjeta.


----------



## hinka (20 Feb 2009)

Bueno viendo como se esta poniendo el percal por aqui he decidido abrir una cuenta el Alemania.
Pero tengo una serie de dudas depues de leer las 17 paginas, puffffff mi ma, me podeis ayudar?
1º relleno el formulario de la web https://secure.deutsche-bank.de/pbc/reddotforms/pbc/terminvereinbarung-devisenauslaender_en.html
2º Me llama un aleman\a y le digo q es por seguridad la cuento el rollo madmax o cualquier otra cosa 
3º Me mandan unos formularios en .pdf
4º Los relleno y aqui creo q hay dos opciones:
Los mando por correo.
O los llevo a una oficina del DB (esta parece mejor opcion)
5º Me manda los datos de mi cuenta por correo ¿es esto correcto)

Aqui es donde empiezan mis dudas.

6º Para pasar mi dinero de España a Alemania, transferencia pura y dura no? 
Como si la hago de una cuanta española a otra española pero con una comision de la 
leche no?
7º En caso q solo quisiera tener una cuenta y na de bono ni fondo, ya bastante trabajo me costará abrir la cuenta . Por lo q entedí me combran 4€ al mes no?
8º ¿Se puede contratar un deposito? Por lo que lei creo q no pero se sabe algo más.
9º Si voy a una oficia del DB a ingresar dieno en mi cuenta del DB en Alemania me cobraran por el ingreso no? pq al ser internacional.
10º Se puede sacar dinero en una oficina del DB española, ¿cobraran?

Igual es un toston pero... gracias por leerlo y bueno igual a algun novato como yo 
le sirva de resumen.


----------



## chernorat (20 Feb 2009)

hinka dijo:


> Bueno viendo como se esta poniendo el percal por aqui he decidido abrir una cuenta el Alemania.
> Pero tengo una serie de dudas depues de leer las 17 paginas, puffffff mi ma, me podeis ayudar?
> 1º relleno el formulario de la web https://secure.deutsche-bank.de/pbc/reddotforms/pbc/terminvereinbarung-devisenauslaender_en.html
> 2º Me llama un aleman\a y le digo q es por seguridad la cuento el rollo madmax o cualquier otra cosa
> ...



4bis Tras rellenarlos, hay que sellarlos antes de enviarlos, bien en una oficina del DB o en el Consulado Alemán. 



hinka dijo:


> 5º Me manda los datos de mi cuenta por correo ¿es esto correcto)



Sí, aunque en mi caso, me enviaron mi número de cuenta por e-mail antes de que llegase la carta.




hinka dijo:


> Aqui es donde empiezan mis dudas.
> 
> 6º Para pasar mi dinero de España a Alemania, transferencia pura y dura no?
> Como si la hago de una cuanta española a otra española pero con una comision de la
> leche no?



Sí, por transferencia es la manera más cómoda. Por mi parte, uso uno-e, que tiene transferencias gratis a bancos de la Unión Europea. Creo que la cuenta nómina de ING también permite transferencias al extranjero sin comisiones.



hinka dijo:


> 7º En caso q solo quisiera tener una cuenta y na de bono ni fondo, ya bastante trabajo me costará abrir la cuenta . Por lo q entedí me combran 4€ al mes no?



Eso es. Y hay que tener cuidado, porque por lo que he visto, aquí cobran por todo: cambiar el PIN de la tarjeta, recibir el extracto por correo ordinario...



hinka dijo:


> 8º ¿Se puede contratar un deposito? Por lo que lei creo q no pero se sabe algo más.



Se supone que sí se puede. Yo también estoy interesado en este tema.



hinka dijo:


> 9º Si voy a una oficia del DB a ingresar dieno en mi cuenta del DB en Alemania me cobraran por el ingreso no? pq al ser internacional.



Pues no lo sé. La banca electrónica me ofrece más comodidad y ausencia de comisiones para hacer estas operaciones, así que no lo he preguntado.



hinka dijo:


> 10º Se puede sacar dinero en una oficina del DB española, ¿cobraran?



Puedes sacar con la tarjeta del DB que te envían a casa. Creo que no tiene comisión en los cajeros del DB de todo el mundo.


----------



## Perdida (20 Feb 2009)

Con la ilusión que me hacia tener cuenta en DB y ya he rellenado 2 formularios hace uos 10 dias y ni tan siquiera me han dicho ahí te pudras, jopelines con los germans!! a alguien le ha pasado algo semejante?


----------



## UN PRIVILEGIADO (21 Feb 2009)

*Por insistir que no sea...*

*Vale, es la última vez que lo pongo (O no). Agradecería mucho alguna opinión, y si es detallada, a más, a más. Gracias muchas.*

Originalmente Escrito por UN PRIVILEGIADO 
Primero de todo, pido perdón porque ésto que voy a preguntar, puede estar ya respondido. El que quiera y pueda, me contesta.

Yo estaba decidido a comprar bonos por internet, tal y como en este hilo se explicaba. Pero viendo que por horario y situación, me es imposible acudir al consulado alemán, y además de que la documentación está en alemán y pensando en invertir bastante pasta, he desistido.
Por eso me he planteado comprarlo a través de alguna oficina de Deutsche Bank en España. Pero me gustaría saber qué inconvenientes (a parte de las comisiones) puede tener:
1.- Si expulsan a España del Euro.
2.- Si se produce una especie de corralito.
3.- Si España se declara en bancarrota.
4.- Cualquier otra situación que pueda afectarle.

Muchas gracias por vuestra atención y lo siento si está repetido.


----------



## Aferro (21 Feb 2009)

Hola a todos y felicitar a los foreros que se están trabajando el tema.
Mi pregunta es : si tienes una cuenta en Alemania con dinero (evidente). ¿Tienes que hacer declaración de la renta al fisco aleman ? ¿hay que comunicar algo al banco de España?

Saludos.


----------



## zaplanastan (24 Feb 2009)

Bueno, parece que el protocolo para comprar los bonos a través de una cuenta alemana en el DB están claros, pero yo prefiero saltarme el intermediario (DB) y comprar directamente al Tesoro alemán, y por lo que leo en su web, parece posible. 




lonchafinismo dijo:


> acceso a la cuenta en https://www.bwp-direkt.de/ibis/ibis/start
> Para acceder es con el número de cuenta y el pin
> ______________
> 
> ...



.
.
lonchafinismo, ¿nos puedes decir cómo funciona la cuenta online del Tesoro alemán? ¿Es como la web del tesoro español dónde sólo puedes comprar, vender y modificar la cuenta corriente asociada? ¿o se parece más a una cuenta normal desde la que puedes ordenar transferencias a las cuentas que te apetezca? ¿Esos 20 euros de los que hablas van obligatoriamente a tu cuenta del DB o puedes enviarlos a la cuenta que te apetezca sin más historias? 

Entiendo que superado todo el papeleo inicial del consulado y el primer "ingreso", después toda la operativa se puede hacer a través de internet (en alemán, supongo). 


Después de leer esto, a mí me parece claro que se puede trabajar con el Tesoro Alemán sin necesidad de cuenta alemana:
Provided Services - Bundesrepublik Deutschland Finanzagentur GmbH



> We offer the following services:
> You may purchase Federal savings notes, Federal Treasury financing paper, and listed five-year Federal notes of the most recent issue from the German Finance Agency paying by remittance or direct debiting.
> 
> Our internet banking enables you to purchase securities and place certain orders online using a PIN.
> ...




FAQ - Bundesrepublik Deutschland Finanzagentur GmbH


> What must be considered when making EU-wide cross border payment transactions?
> 
> *In order to guarantee the EU-wide processing of cross-border euro payment transactions without delay*, the money transfer orders must include the “International Bank Account Number” – abbreviated IBAN –and the Bank Identifier Code – abbreviated BIC. IBAN and BIC for the current account “Kauf Bundeswertpapiere” (i.e. purchase German Government securities) are:
> IBAN: DE26 5040 0000 0050 4010 10
> BIC (Swift-Code): MARKDEFF




Me preocupa un poco lo que comentó lonchafinismo de que el Tesoro Alemán recoge el ingreso en forma de una especie de "OTE" contra tu cuenta bancaria que les hayas remitido. Una OTE entre cuentas españolas está claro que va a funcionar, pero no tengo muy claro si internacionalmente la cosa irá sobre ruedas o qué... Estaría bien que funcionase perfecto porque así pondría mi cuenta naranja como "asociada" a la alemana, que siempre tiene menos comisiones que mi otra cuenta convencional, donde anuncian que no tienen comisiones por transferencias nacionales, pero te la clavan si se trata del Banco de España (así que no quiero imaginarme el banco alemán ese).

¿Alguien ha intentado ya lo del Tesoro Alemán sin otra cuenta alemana?


----------



## Enterao (27 Feb 2009)

no se si se ha comentado porque no me leido to el hilo . pero me temo que si metes euros no eres DEVISENAUSLANDER y te toca pagar el impuesto hasta para reconstruir el este . vais a reconstruir toda la ddr los españolitos de burbuja ...

vosotros habeis oido campanas de que en alemania atan los perros con longaniza y es cierto en media alemania pero no en la otra media donde lo estan pasando putas..


obviando esto tampoco entiendo porque no sacais simplemente una cuenta en el deutsche bank en una oficina de correos de aqui que tienen concertado hacerlo y pedir clave para operar por internet en DB ...


----------



## Tio Pepe (5 Mar 2009)

Lo subo para que no quede en el olvido!


----------



## zaplanastan (5 Mar 2009)

pep007 dijo:


> Si tienes una cuenta alemana (BLZ) seguro que puedes contratarlos desde ejpain, con una cc española nos hace falta un voluntario que lo intente.
> 
> El motivo para abrir una BLZ en el DB es que antes habia un formulario online del tesoro aleman que no te dejaba seguir si no tenias una BLZ, nos rompimos los cuernos a conseguirla la pusimos en el formulario online y zas! lo que hace el programilla es rellenarte la hoja pdf para que la imprimas y pases por el consulado, jdt.



Esto es lo que me había llevado un poco a confusión y a pensar que quizás se podría abrir cuenta en el tesoro alemán sin tener otra cuenta alemana, pero les he escrito al Service Center (bwp@) y esto es lo que me han contestado (además de que el formulario PDF no lo admite): 


"Dear Sir

It is possible for you to open an account here.
I´m sorry to say that you have to have an account in Germany,
where we can pay the interest
and when the paper it is finished, we are able to pay it back to
you.

On the Opening Form you can put your country "ES" in Ausl. Kennz.
The region you can write after the Town in (Ort) if it fits.

Best Regards"


Vamos, que no hay problema siempre que tengas una cuenta alemana (y DB parecen los únicos que te la abren sin tener que visitar el país), así que yo, de momento, paso de liarme a vueltas con el DB también.


----------



## andIfeelfine (6 Mar 2009)

*Hilfe!*

Bueno, me he decidido a invertir en bonos alemanes una cantidad que ya tengo en mi banco alemán (desafortunadamente ligado a ING, esto es lo que me ha empujado a ello).

He abierto cuenta de valores y cuando busco por BUNDES, me aparece

ISIN	Wertpapiername	WKN	Wertpapierart 
DE0001141448	3,25 % BUNDESOBL.V.04/09 S.144 17.APR	114144	Anleihen	Kaufen
DE0001141455	3,5 % BUNDESOBL.V.04/09 S.145 09.OKT	114145	Anleihen	Kaufen
DE0001141463	3,25 % BUNDESOBL.V.05/10 S.146 09.APR	114146	Anleihen	Kaufen
DE0001141471	2,5 % BUNDESOBL.V.05/10 S.147 08.OKT	114147	Anleihen	Kaufen
DE0001141489	3,5 % BUNDESOBL.V.06/11 S.148 08.APR	114148	Anleihen	Kaufen
DE0001141497	3,5 % BUNDESOBL.V.06/11 S.149 14.OKT	114149	Anleihen	Kaufen
DE0001141505	4,0 % BUNDESOBL.V.07/12 S.150 13.APR	114150	Anleihen	Kaufen
DE0001141513	4,25 % BUNDESOBL.V.07/12 S.151 12.OKT	114151	Anleihen	Kaufen
DE0001141521	3,5 % BUNDESOBL.V.08/13 S.152 12.APR	114152	Anleihen	Kaufen
DE0001141539	4,0 % BUNDESOBL.V.08/13 S.153 11.OKT	114153	Anleihen	Kaufen
DE0001165033	6,2 % BUNDESPOST MTN S3 93/09 09.JUNI	116503	Anleihen	Kaufen
DE0001165066	6,85 % BUNDESPOST MTN S6 94/09 26.APR	116506	Anleihen	Kaufen
XS0176666229	4,375 % BUNDESIMMOB. GES. 03/13 24.SEPT	906492	Anleihen	Kaufen
XS0155106171	4,625 % BUNDESIMMOB. GES. 02/12 27.SEPT	927849	Anleihen	Kaufen
CH0031835439	3,25 % BUNDESIMMOB. GES. 07-19 16.JULI	A0NXRJ	Anleihen	Kaufen
CH0038539232	3,25 % BUNDESIMMOB. GES. 08-17 02.OKT	A0TSSL	Anleihen	Kaufen
CH0043908596	3,25 % BUNDESIMMOB. GES. 08/10 11.AUG	A0TX2C	Anleihen	Kaufen
DE0002272127	ZWEI JAHRE BUNDESSCHATZAN	227212	Sonstiges	Kaufen
DE0006007792	DT. BUNDESBANK RENDITE IN	600779	Sonstiges	Kaufen
DE0006013733	DISKONTSATZ DT.BUNDESBANK	601373	Sonstiges	Kaufen

Que es exactamente lo que necesito yo, que quieren decir los títulos, por qué unos dan el 4.25% y otros el 2.5% ? No parece estar demasiado correlacionado con la fecha de vencimiento de las obligaciones.

Lo que he averiguado hasta ahora es que las obligaciones en Alemania son a 5 años, y esto parece un mercado "secundario" de obligaciones, de forma que puedes comprar obligaciones que vencen en abril o en 2013. Lo bueno es que de igual manera podrías venderlas en cualquier momento, lo malo que si quiebra ing, tal vez tenga problemas para recuperarlas. Tal vez sea mejor ir al DB de la esquina...

¿Algún alma caritativa ilustrada que me ilumine?


----------



## spam (6 Mar 2009)

andIfeelfine dijo:


> Lo que he averiguado hasta ahora es que las obligaciones en Alemania son a 5 años, y esto parece un mercado "secundario" de obligaciones, de forma que puedes comprar obligaciones que vencen en abril o en 2013. Lo bueno es que de igual manera podrías venderlas en cualquier momento, lo malo que si quiebra ing, tal vez tenga problemas para recuperarlas.



¿No hay títulos con un plazo más corto? A mí, es que hablar de años, aunque sea con deuda alemana, me da un poco de yuyu en estos tiempos...

Un saludo.


----------



## andIfeelfine (6 Mar 2009)

spam dijo:


> ¿No hay títulos con un plazo más corto? A mí, es que hablar de años, aunque sea con deuda alemana, me da un poco de yuyu en estos tiempos...
> 
> Un saludo.



Pues aquí tienes los que hay:
Bundeswertpapiere ? Wikipedia

De todas formas, como he dicho puedes comprar obligaciones emitidas hace 4 años, de modo que vencen dentro de uno, por ejemplo.


----------



## Canuto (11 Mar 2009)

Lo subo, up!


----------



## grillo35 (12 Mar 2009)

Y no seria mas facil comprar un fondo de inversion que invierta en deuda publica alemana?? p.e. DWS Dinero Gobiernos AAA, FI (este invierte en deuda publica alemana y española, pero seguro que hay solo del 100% deuda alemnana)


----------



## belier (13 Mar 2009)

Estoy interesado en lo del Deutsche Bank, pero sin compra de Bonos. No quiero largos plazos, a no ser que se puedan vender antes.
Dudas:

-¿Como de fuerte es el DB? En la lista sale el 30 más fuerte. 
-He leído algo de 4,49€ d mantenimiento mensual. ¿Es cierto esto?
-¿Te bloquean 2500€ para las tarjetas? ¿Puedes prescindir de ellas? ¿Es inteligente hacerlo? ¿Los 2500€ están remunerados?

Gracias y un saludo


----------



## juc (16 Mar 2009)

lonchafinismo dijo:


> juc, la primera orden la hice por correo ordinario. Tras enviar la solicitud de apertura de cuenta me enviaron una carta para rellenar y devolver (no hace falta validar firma en esta). Entre los datos que te piden que devuelvas está el solicitar la prumera compra de deuda pública. Después ellos hacen la compra que se halla solicitado, reclamando ellos (el tesoro) el dinero a la cuenta alemana.
> 
> Cuando escribí lo que coemntas aun no tenía el acceso a la cuenta me parece (creo recordar que la envian en una segunda carta pin, despúes de reenviarles la primera)
> 
> ...



Hola de nuevo Loncha,
En la solicitud de la primera compra de deuda no encuentro la opción de 'Tagesainle des Bundes'. No sé si tengo que mandar esa orden o puedo empezar a operar directamente desde la web, y ahí viene la segunda pregunta: en el acceso a Internet te piden 3 datos:
Konto-Nr. - la tengo
PIN: lo tengo
Personennumer: No lo encuentro
no sé si lo tengo en realidad. Quizá no estoy buscando en el lugar correcto, o quizá como aún no contraté ningún producto por carta no me lo han mandado?


----------



## chernorat (16 Mar 2009)

belier dijo:


> Estoy interesado en lo del Deutsche Bank, pero sin compra de Bonos. No quiero largos plazos, a no ser que se puedan vender antes.
> Dudas:
> 
> -¿Como de fuerte es el DB? En la lista sale el 30 más fuerte.



En la lista esa hay algunos bancos que han quebrado, así que no me fiaría mucho. Personalmente, me da más confianza que cualquier banco español: al menos, están reconociendo pérdidas.



belier dijo:


> -He leído algo de 4,49€ d mantenimiento mensual. ¿Es cierto esto?



En principio, así es. No obstante, ya llevo varios meses con la cuenta y aún no me han cobrado el mantenimiento. Puede ser que tenga que ver con el hecho de que cada mes les hago un ingreso.



belier dijo:


> -¿Te bloquean 2500€ para las tarjetas? ¿Puedes prescindir de ellas? ¿Es inteligente hacerlo? ¿Los 2500€ están remunerados?
> Gracias y un saludo



Sí, bloquean ese dinero a modo de depósito de seguridad por las operaciones realizadas con la tarjeta. Está remunerado, no mucho, pero algo dan (no tengo aquí los papeles para poder mirar exáctamente el tipo de interés).

Supongo que se podrá prescindir de ella, pero la veo bastante útil: es la manera más directa de recuperar dinero de la cuenta. Además, se puede usar por todo el mundo en los cajeros de este banco, así que para viajes está muy bien.


----------



## belier (16 Mar 2009)

chernorat dijo:


> En la lista esa hay algunos bancos que han quebrado, así que no me fiaría mucho. Personalmente, me da más confianza que cualquier banco español: al menos, están reconociendo pérdidas.
> 
> 
> En principio, así es. No obstante, ya llevo varios meses con la cuenta y aún no me han cobrado el mantenimiento. Puede ser que tenga que ver con el hecho de que cada mes les hago un ingreso.
> ...




Gracias por responder. Lo de la tarjeta lo pensé más tarde, que sería util para hacer reintegros.
¿Los ingresos como los haces? ¿Se pueden hacer vía oficinas del DB en España?


----------



## chernorat (16 Mar 2009)

belier dijo:


> Gracias por responder. Lo de la tarjeta lo pensé más tarde, que sería util para hacer reintegros.
> ¿Los ingresos como los haces? ¿Se pueden hacer vía oficinas del DB en España?



Los ingresos los hago a través de uno-e, ya que las transferencias a la UE salen gratis desde ese banco (desde la cuenta nómina de ING creo que también).

Supongo que desde oficinas del DB también se podrá, aunque desconozco si cobrarían algún tipo de comisión.


----------



## Canuto (27 Mar 2009)

Lo vuelvo a subir, que no se pierda en el abismo.


----------



## andIfeelfine (30 Mar 2009)

chernorat dijo:


> Los ingresos los hago a través de uno-e, ya que las transferencias a la UE salen gratis desde ese banco (desde la cuenta nómina de ING creo que también).
> 
> Supongo que desde oficinas del DB también se podrá, aunque desconozco si cobrarían algún tipo de comisión.



Doy fe de lo de ING. Lo más fácil es hacer transferencias desde un banco online.


----------



## belier (30 Mar 2009)

chernorat dijo:


> Los ingresos los hago a través de uno-e, ya que las transferencias a la UE salen gratis desde ese banco (desde la cuenta nómina de ING creo que también).
> 
> Supongo que desde oficinas del DB también se podrá, aunque desconozco si cobrarían algún tipo de comisión.



Después de lo de CCM cada vez estoy más convencido de lo del DB. 
Dudas:

- ¿Cuanto tiempo se tarda en tener la cuenta operativa?
- ¿Cuanto se tarda en tener la tarjeta de crédito?
- ¿Qué comisión se cobra para sacar dinero con la tarjeta en los cajeros del país?
- ¿Qué comisión se cobra comprando en España con la tarjeta del DB?

Gracias por adelantado


----------



## chernorat (30 Mar 2009)

belier dijo:


> Después de lo de CCM cada vez estoy más convencido de lo del DB.
> Dudas:
> 
> - ¿Cuanto tiempo se tarda en tener la cuenta operativa?



Entre 2 y 3 semanas (quizás menos si se tiene prisa). Principalmente, en lo que más tarda es la correspondencia a enviar y recibir.



belier dijo:


> - ¿Cuanto se tarda en tener la tarjeta de crédito?



Depende de lo que tarde en llegar la transferencia del depósito de la tarjeta. Una semana o dos, incluyendo transferencia, recepción de la tarjeta y del pin.



belier dijo:


> - ¿Qué comisión se cobra para sacar dinero con la tarjeta en los cajeros del país?



Lo desconozco, nunca lo he intentado. En principio esta cuenta la tengo para viajes y en caso de "estado de emergencia financiera" en España.




belier dijo:


> - ¿Qué comisión se cobra comprando en España con la tarjeta del DB?
> 
> Gracias por adelantado



En principio, no se cobra comisión en los cajeros del DB de Europa (y puede que del mundo, no estoy seguro).


----------



## belier (30 Mar 2009)

chernorat dijo:


> Entre 2 y 3 semanas (quizás menos si se tiene prisa). Principalmente, en lo que más tarda es la correspondencia a enviar y recibir.
> 
> 
> Depende de lo que tarde en llegar la transferencia del depósito de la tarjeta. Una semana o dos, incluyendo transferencia, recepción de la tarjeta y del pin.
> ...



Gracias por las respuestas. Tengo una oficina del DB cruzando la calle de mi casa. Por eso me interesaba saber lo de las disposiciones de efectivo. Evidentemente, la cuenta es también para caso de emergencia, pero también me interesaba saber lo que vale operar en España.


----------



## spam (30 Mar 2009)

Una cosa: cuando te llaman desde Alemania, una vez enviados los formularios y demás... ¿cómo es la conversación, te dan mucho la lata o es sólo para ver que existes? ¿Qué te preguntan y qué es conveniente decir? ¿Algo como "Sí, ejem, quiero abrir una cuenta allí porque estoy cagao con lo que veo aquí"?
Lo digo en broma, pero en serio...


----------



## cirano (30 Mar 2009)

256privilegiado:
Yo compre bonos alemanes atraves de una sucursal del db en burgos.
Los tengo depositados en esa sucursal, pero si la cosa se tuerce, los puedo depositar en cualquier otro banco, francés, portugués, etc. 
En cuanto a las dudas que tienes, creo que puedo resoverte alguna:
1.- Si expulsan a españa del euro: Se crearia en españa una nueva moneda la "zetapesta", que no valdria nada, (han vendido las reservas de oro y la credibilidad cómo país esta bajo cero), pero en lo que concierne a ti, los euros que invertiste en bonos del tesoro alemás seguirian siendo euros.
2.- Si se produce una especie de corralito: Esto es mas jod..., pues aún teniendo los euros en los bonos, tendrias que irte fuera, francia p.ej., y reclamarlos en un db francés, pero no los perderias, te darian euros igualmente.
3.- Si españa se declara en bancarrota (ya estamos): A ti te daria igual, pues quién es deudor contigo es el tesoro alemán, por lo tanto te devolveria la deuda en euros a la cuenta que tú ordenases, en francia, portugal, etc., no en españa, pues te harian la convesión en zetapestas y acabarias en la carcel por evasión de divisas, aún cuando lo que invertiste era legal, pero éstos son así.
4.- Cualquier otra situación......¿Como cual? ¿Que acabemos a tiros? Pues entonces te daria lo mismo, adios mundo cruel....., adios.
La cosa está jodi.. y siento no ser más optimista, pero la primera en la frente ya la hemos visto, la ccm. Y seguirán más, no lo dudes.....


----------



## cirano (30 Mar 2009)

Tambien se podria llamar a la nueva moneda la "zapatiesta". (es para alegrar un poco la tarde....)


----------



## pep007 (30 Mar 2009)

Hey chavales, reflotar este hilo ahora no tiene merito.

Acaso habeis visto la luz ahora.

Hombres de poca fe!

Esto es como los politicos que intentan arreglar ahora la situacion, ahora es casi imposible. 

Cuan facil hubiera sido en el 96.

- limitar hipoteca a 30% renta
- max 30 años
- quitar notarios, establecer appraisals
- capar a los tasadores
- IVA max 5%, resto por IRPF e IBI
- eliminar duplicidades estatales, autonomica, consells insular
- si una funcion publica esta duplicada eliminarla las dos, ya nos apañaremos
- licencias de taxi, concurso anual de licencia
- farmacias, cualquiera que tenga titulo farmaceutico
- controladores, militarizados
- jueces, votados cada 4 años
- declaracion irpf y patrimonio de los politicos, publico en internes
- etc,etc,....

Oh! Gran Tocho, perdonanos señor por nuestros pecados economicos!


----------



## Bud Spencer (31 Mar 2009)

habéis comprado alguno bonos alemanes, o franceses desde la web de inversis ? sabéis de otros bancos españoles que operen con renta fija publica europea ?


----------



## UN PRIVILEGIADO (31 Mar 2009)

cirano dijo:


> 256privilegiado:
> Yo compre bonos alemanes atraves de una sucursal del db en burgos.
> Los tengo depositados en esa sucursal, pero si la cosa se tuerce, los puedo depositar en cualquier otro banco, francés, portugués, etc.
> En cuanto a las dudas que tienes, creo que puedo resoverte alguna:
> ...



Gracias por tu respuesta. No hace falta que seas más optimista, yo pienso igual. Siempre digo que no soy pesimista para nada, simplemente realista, y pienso que ésto no ha hecho más que comenzar. Me gustaría, si puedes, me respondieras unas preguntas:
¿A qué plazo los compraste? ¿Puedes venderlos antes de que acabe dicho plazo?
¿Me podrías comentar qué comisiones te cobraron? ¿Sabes si los intereses tienen doble tributación?
Como ya he dicho en algún otro hilo:

Casi he terminado lo que tenía pensado hacer:
* Parte de dinero en caja de seguridad. Hecho
* Otra parte en casa. Hecho.
* Moneditas de Oro. Hecho.
* Bonos alemanes. Ésto todavía estoy dudando si hacerlo o no. Así como abrir cuenta en el extranjero.
* Resto: Depósitos, pero con atención y pudiendo cancelar sin penalización.

No sé si servirá de algo, pero por lo menos me quedo más tranquilo pensando que algo he hecho. 

Gracias.


----------



## Dotierr (31 Mar 2009)

UN PRIVILEGIADO dijo:


> Gracias por tu respuesta. No hace falta que seas más optimista, yo pienso igual. Siempre digo que no soy pesimista para nada, simplemente realista, y pienso que ésto no ha hecho más que comenzar. Me gustaría, si puedes, me respondieras unas preguntas:
> ¿A qué plazo los compraste? ¿Puedes venderlos antes de que acabe dicho plazo?
> ¿Me podrías comentar qué comisiones te cobraron? ¿Sabes si los intereses tienen doble tributación?
> Como ya he dicho en algún otro hilo:
> ...




Hola, si pudieras explicarnos un poco el tema de la caja de seguridad, he leído que están agotadas y hay lista de espera en los bancos, no sé cual será el tuyo y si aún tendrá disponibilidad...en cualquier caso si puedes informar del costo de la misma, de si hay algún tipo de seguro contratado, etc Gracias

Estoy de acuerdo en tu propuesta, va a ser necesario diversificar mucho de cara al 2010 para protegerse ante quiebras, corralitos o salidas del euro, y en mi mente también está parte en caja de seguridad, otra en casa (uso doméstico para 4 o 5 meses), pequeña parte en acciones europeas/americanas de valores refugio (energéticas, distribución, farmacéuticas...), compra Deuda alemana o francesa-cuenta extranjero, aqui también tengo dudas, puesto que es algo enfarragoso, y si lo hago probablemente compraría a través de una entidad de aqui, aunque existiera el riesgo de no dejarnos mover nuestro dinero en caso de corralito, lo del oro de momento no me convence...y como dices parte en depósitos, pero controlando la información por si hubiera que cancelar y sólo hasta final de año, y para el 2010 como banco, sólo tendría la referencia del BBVA, que dentro de lo que hay quizás sea la entidad mejor preparada para esta crisis por haber sabido internacionalizar su negocio y su multiplicidad de sistemas de inversión (esto último no dicho por mi , sino corraborado por Marc Vidal).


----------



## UN PRIVILEGIADO (31 Mar 2009)

Dotierr dijo:


> Hola, si pudieras explicarnos un poco el tema de la caja de seguridad, he leído que están agotadas y hay lista de espera en los bancos, no sé cual será el tuyo y si aún tendrá disponibilidad...en cualquier caso si puedes informar del costo de la misma, de si hay algún tipo de seguro contratado, etc Gracias
> 
> Estoy de acuerdo en tu propuesta, va a ser necesario diversificar mucho de cara al 2010 para protegerse ante quiebras, corralitos o salidas del euro, y en mi mente también está parte en caja de seguridad, otra en casa (uso doméstico para 4 o 5 meses), pequeña parte en acciones europeas/americanas de valores refugio (energéticas, distribución, farmacéuticas...), compra Deuda alemana o francesa-cuenta extranjero, aqui también tengo dudas, puesto que es algo enfarragoso, y si lo hago probablemente compraría a través de una entidad de aqui, aunque existiera el riesgo de no dejarnos mover nuestro dinero en caso de corralito, lo del oro de momento no me convence...y como dices parte en depósitos, pero controlando la información por si hubiera que cancelar y sólo hasta final de año, y para el 2010 como banco, sólo tendría la referencia del BBVA, que dentro de lo que hay quizás sea la entidad mejor preparada para esta crisis por haber sabido internacionalizar su negocio y su multiplicidad de sistemas de inversión (esto último no dicho por mi , sino corraborado por Marc Vidal).



De las cajas de seguridad, te comento mi experiencia, que no es mucha.
Pregunté en dos lugares, una caja y un banco. En el banco había disponibles, pero muy caras, porque me dijeron que querían quitarse gente, por el tema de blanqueo de dinero. Te digo lo que a mí me contaron. Me salía, con dos titulares, casi 300 Euros anuales. Pfffff. Subía mucho el 2º titular.
Así, que me fui a la caja, donde me prorrateaban lo ya pasado del año (la abrí a principios de marzo) y me sale con 2 titulares, unos 90 euros anuales.
El seguro de la caja (y del banco creo que parecido) te cubre muy poco, unos 6.000 ó 7.000 euros. Si quisieras asegurar por más cantidad, tendrías que hablar con tu compañía de seguros particular.
La forma de abrirla es de lo más sencillo. Yo fuí a la caja y en el momento, vimos las disponible, firmé un contrato y listo. Te dan la llave, y tienes gratis tres aperturas de la caja. Luego me parece que te cobran unos 3 Euros por apertura.


----------



## spam (31 Mar 2009)

UN PRIVILEGIADO dijo:


> De las cajas de seguridad, te comento mi experiencia, que no es mucha.
> Pregunté en dos lugares, una caja y un banco. En el banco había disponibles, pero muy caras, porque me dijeron que querían quitarse gente, por el tema de blanqueo de dinero. Te digo lo que a mí me contaron. Me salía, con dos titulares, casi 300 Euros anuales. Pfffff. Subía mucho el 2º titular.
> Así, que me fui a la caja, donde me prorrateaban lo ya pasado del año (la abrí a principios de marzo) y me sale con 2 titulares, unos 90 euros anuales.
> El seguro de la caja (y del banco creo que parecido) te cubre muy poco, unos 6.000 ó 7.000 euros. Si quisieras asegurar por más cantidad, tendrías que hablar con tu compañía de seguros particular.
> La forma de abrirla es de lo más sencillo. Yo fuí a la caja y en el momento, vimos las disponible, firmé un contrato y listo. Te dan la llave, y tienes gratis tres aperturas de la caja. Luego me parece que te cobran unos 3 Euros por apertura.



Caramba, parece muy interesante.¿Nos puedes decir de qué entidad se trata, si no es indiscreción? Gracias en cualquier caso.
Aprovecho para reiterar mi cuestión del otro día, a ver si alguien de los que han pasado el trámite puede iluminarme un poco:



spam dijo:


> Una cosa: cuando te llaman desde Alemania, una vez enviados los formularios y demás... ¿cómo es la conversación, te dan mucho la lata o es sólo para ver que existes? ¿Qué te preguntan y qué es conveniente decir? ¿Algo como "Sí, ejem, quiero abrir una cuenta allí porque estoy cagao con lo que veo aquí"?
> Lo digo en broma, pero en serio...



Un saludo.


----------



## chernorat (31 Mar 2009)

spam dijo:


> Aprovecho para reiterar mi cuestión del otro día, a ver si alguien de los que han pasado el trámite puede iluminarme un poco:
> Un saludo.



No dan mucho la brasa por teléfono: más que nada es para explicarte lo que tienes que hacer, la documentación que tienes que aportar y confirmar los datos introducidos en el formulario de la página web.

Que recuerde, me preguntaron mi profesión y por qué quería abrir la cuenta.


----------



## cirano (1 Abr 2009)

Privilegiado:
Me compraron bonos de dos o tres vencimientos, los mas próximos de 2010, pero eso lo puedes decidir tú, claro que unos son más caros que otros (los más proximos los mas caros, igual que aquí), lo que pasa que como iba de nuevo pues pagué el pato, aunque no me pareció mal porque lo que yo trataba era de salvar los muebles, lo de menos era el rendimiento.
Puedes venderlos, como aquí, lo que pasa es que perderias el cupón o intereses que lo cobraria el nuevo comprador, claro que para eso los pagaria más caros que lo que los pagaste tú.
Las comisiones no las recuerdo, pero lo que si me han cobrado y a mi jucio bastante, es por los derechos de custodia. Claro que yo soy ex del bansander y en este no me cobran nada, por eso me parecen excesivos.
Lo de los intereses, no lo sé, pero si tienen doble tributación, creo que la puedes deducir en la declaración del IRPF. No me ha pasado nunca y no te puedo decir, creo que es así


----------



## cirano (1 Abr 2009)

Privilegiado:
De todas formas, pasaté por un Deustchebank y allí te lo explicarán mucho mejor, aunque igual les pillas de nuevas, como me pasó a mi.


----------



## UN PRIVILEGIADO (1 Abr 2009)

spam dijo:


> Caramba, parece muy interesante.¿Nos puedes decir de qué entidad se trata, si no es indiscreción? Gracias en cualquier caso.
> Aprovecho para reiterar mi cuestión del otro día, a ver si alguien de los que han pasado el trámite puede iluminarme un poco:
> 
> Un saludo.



Es la Caja Vital. 



cirano dijo:


> Privilegiado:
> De todas formas, pasaté por un Deustchebank y allí te lo explicarán mucho mejor, aunque igual les pillas de nuevas, como me pasó a mi.



Gracias Cirano. Ya lo hice y efectivamente les pillé de nuevas.


----------



## belier (3 Abr 2009)

Sobre la cuenta en DB. ¿Como tributa a la hora de hacer el IRPF? En teoría, serán los alemanes los que me hagan la retención sobre los intereses, ¿no?


----------



## belier (6 Abr 2009)

He visto que mediante la banca electrónica de la caixa puedo abrir cuentas en varias entidades.

Alemanya Landesbank Baden Württemberg
Estats Units Wells Fargo
França Société Générale
Itàlia Banca Popolare di Milano
Noruega DnBNor
Portugal Banc BPI
Regne Unit Natwest

¿Este banco alemán que tal está?
El Societe Generale me gusta. ¿Como lo véis?


----------



## spam (6 Abr 2009)

belier dijo:


> He visto que mediante la banca electrónica de la caixa puedo abrir cuentas en varias entidades.
> 
> Alemanya Landesbank Baden Württemberg
> Estats Units Wells Fargo
> ...



Yo llevo semanas con la documentación de SG encima del escritorio, esperando a ser cumplimentada y llevada al banco... 
Cuando me acuerde y la lleve, ya contaré. Entre tanto, cualquier otra opinión sobre SG también será bienvenida por mi parte.
De ese otro alemán no sé demasiado. Creo que aparecía en un ranking con las 50 entidades más solventes, que rulaba en este subforo. Pero no sé nada de él.
Un saludo.


----------



## currobena (6 Abr 2009)

*Landesbank Baden Württemberg*



belier dijo:


> He visto que mediante la banca electrónica de la caixa puedo abrir cuentas en varias entidades.
> 
> Alemanya Landesbank Baden Württemberg
> Estats Units Wells Fargo
> ...



Compró un banco alemán forzado por el gobierno en 2007, que tenía préstamos en Europa del Este. Tiene una importante participación de instituciones públicas, pero de momento no parecen tan corruptas como las de aquí. 

Es fácil abrir la cuenta a través de La Caixa. Sólo ve a tu oficina de La Caixa y pregunta por el servicio Unicash. El que te atiende no tendrá ni idea, pero dile que pregunte a la central y en unos días te pasarán con alguien que te ayudará a abrir la cuenta. Si tardan un poco, dale la paliza al de la sucursal.


----------



## belier (7 Abr 2009)

currobena dijo:


> Compró un banco alemán forzado por el gobierno en 2007, que tenía préstamos en Europa del Este. Tiene una importante participación de instituciones públicas, pero de momento no parecen tan corruptas como las de aquí.
> 
> Es fácil abrir la cuenta a través de La Caixa. Sólo ve a tu oficina de La Caixa y pregunta por el servicio Unicash. El que te atiende no tendrá ni idea, pero dile que pregunte a la central y en unos días te pasarán con alguien que te ayudará a abrir la cuenta. Si tardan un poco, dale la paliza al de la sucursal.



Si que lo sabia el de La Caixa. Yo me he enterado gracias a él...


----------



## -H- (7 Abr 2009)

El servicio Unicash de la Caixa en el caso de Rabobank Holanda solo se puede usar si eres una empresa, no vale para partoculares, lo se porque tras leer este hilo intente ver las posibilidades que había y nada de nada
En otros paises no se


----------



## belier (7 Abr 2009)

-H- dijo:


> El servicio Unicash de la Caixa en el caso de Rabobank Holanda solo se puede usar si eres una empresa, no vale para partoculares, lo se porque tras leer este hilo intente ver las posibilidades que había y nada de nada
> En otros paises no se



Los bancos que salen en la lista son aquellos en los que puedo abrir cuenta a través de la Línea Abierta de La Caixa. De ellos, sólo el Société Générale, el Baden Wurttemberg y el BPI permiten gestionar sus cuentas a través de la propia Línea Abierta


----------



## redx (7 Abr 2009)

belier dijo:


> Los bancos que salen en la lista son aquellos en los que puedo abrir cuenta a través de la Línea Abierta de La Caixa. De ellos, sólo el Société Générale, el Baden Wurttemberg y el BPI permiten gestionar sus cuentas a través de la propia Línea Abierta



Pero, ¿la cuenta se abre en esos bancos con sede en sus países respectivos o la Caixa te gestiona la cuenta? Es decir, ¿cómo tributan los intereses generados por esas cuentas? Y en caso de corralito en Ejpaña, ¿cómo podrías disponer de ese dinero?

Saludos


----------



## belier (7 Abr 2009)

redx dijo:


> Pero, ¿la cuenta se abre en esos bancos con sede en sus países respectivos o la Caixa te gestiona la cuenta? Es decir, ¿cómo tributan los intereses generados por esas cuentas? Y en caso de corralito en Ejpaña, ¿cómo podrías disponer de ese dinero?
> 
> Saludos



Lo que me contaron ayer en la Caixa y lo que he leído en la Línea Abierta es que tu abres la cuenta en el banco que elijas. Indicas en que oficina vas a firmar los papeles. Pasas por la oficina. Firmas los papeles y estos se envían al país donde hayas abierto la cuenta. En un plazo mínimo de 15 días tienes la cuenta operativa. Por lo que se entiende, la Caixa intermedia, nada más.


----------



## whendoyoupounds (27 Abr 2009)

*me ha llegado el email con los docs para abrir la cuenta... *

El documento para la apertura de cuenta esta en inglés y no en aleman, pero he visto un par de campos en el formulario en los que preguntan:
-VAT ID No.
-Place of bussiness/domicilie for VAT purpose (country)

Entiendo que lo que preguntan es el codigo VAT y pregunta donde se van a pagar los impuestos.

¿Alguien puede echarme un cable con esto?

Gracias anticipadamente.


----------



## chernorat (27 Abr 2009)

En VAT puse mi NIF, y en el otro campo, Spain (aunque no recuerdo si puse la dirección completa).


----------



## -H- (1 May 2009)

Deuda de los landesbank. Alemania tiene razones para actuar más enérgicamente contra la crisis. Según un informe de un banco de inversión al que ha tenido acceso Americaeconomica.com, la entidad europea que se enfrenta a un mayor vencimiento de deuda en lo que queda de 2008 es el Landesbank Baden-Wuerttemberg (LBBW), controlado por un Estado alemán, que afronta el vencimiento de 12.800 millones de dólares en las menos de tres semanas que quedan de año. Otra entidad controlada por un Estado germano, la Kreditanstalt fuer Wiederaufbau (KfW), afrontará un vencimiento de deuda de 5.900 millones de dólares. 
Los landesbank alemanes, ahogados por la deuda

¿fijo que este banco es más seguro?


----------



## ignorante (2 May 2009)

-H- dijo:


> Deuda de los landesbank. Alemania tiene razones para actuar más enérgicamente contra la crisis. Según un informe de un banco de inversión al que ha tenido acceso Americaeconomica.com, la entidad europea que se enfrenta a un mayor vencimiento de deuda en lo que queda de 2008 es el Landesbank Baden-Wuerttemberg (LBBW), controlado por un Estado alemán, que afronta el vencimiento de 12.800 millones de dólares en las menos de tres semanas que quedan de año. Otra entidad controlada por un Estado germano, la Kreditanstalt fuer Wiederaufbau (KfW), afrontará un vencimiento de deuda de 5.900 millones de dólares.
> Los landesbank alemanes, ahogados por la deuda
> 
> ¿fijo que este banco es más seguro?



Por cierto, acabo de enviar una consulta a DB desde la web porque el viejo link para abrir las cuentas desde España parece que ya no funciona (deben de haber rediseñado toda la web) y no lo encuentro por ninguna parte. ¿Alguien sabe si hay un nuevo URL?.

Respecto a la fiabilidad o seguridad de Deutsche Bank, creo que tiene una valoración de riesgos similar a Santander o BBVA. La diferencia básica es que lo que está detrás no es el estado español, y que esa cuenta vale para operar con deuda alemana. El nivel de deuda germano (venza la que venza en esa noticia alarmista) está en torno al 60% del PIB, del orden de la mitad que Italia o la tercera parte de Japón. Aunque más que España el año pasado (40%) pero todos sabemos que eso durará poco, incluso el año que viene podría terminar en el 80% porque sube como un cohete (última previsión de déficit público de la UE: 8,6% para este año):

La factura: La deuda pública alcanzará el 80% del PIB en 2010 - Libertad Digital


----------



## L'Hospitalet_AMB (3 May 2009)

¿Y qué interés dan los bonos alemanes?


----------



## Dotierr (3 May 2009)

L'Hospitalet_AMB dijo:


> ¿Y qué interés dan los bonos alemanes?



Pues una rentabilidad casi nula si cuentas comisiones y demás...pero si se quiere adquirir bonos alemanes no es precisamente buscando rentabilidades y sí con la idea de preservar el capital.


----------



## Clander (4 May 2009)

ignorante dijo:


> Por cierto, acabo de enviar una consulta a DB desde la web porque el viejo link para abrir las cuentas desde España parece que ya no funciona (deben de haber rediseñado toda la web) y no lo encuentro por ninguna parte. ¿Alguien sabe si hay un nuevo URL?.
> 
> Respecto a la fiabilidad o seguridad de Deutsche Bank, creo que tiene una valoración de riesgos similar a Santander o BBVA. La diferencia básica es que lo que está detrás no es el estado español, y que esa cuenta vale para operar con deuda alemana. El nivel de deuda germano (venza la que venza en esa noticia alarmista) está en torno al 60% del PIB, del orden de la mitad que Italia o la tercera parte de Japón. Aunque más que España el año pasado (40%) pero todos sabemos que eso durará poco, incluso el año que viene podría terminar en el 80% porque sube como un cohete (última previsión de déficit público de la UE: 8,6% para este año):
> 
> La factura: La deuda pública alcanzará el 80% del PIB en 2010 - Libertad Digital



Te agradecería que si te contestan acerca del nuevo link lo pongas aquí, porque yo también estoy en las mismas, y supongo que habrá mas foreros a los que les ha pasado lo mismo.


----------



## -H- (11 May 2009)

Creo que los del DB quieren transferir esta sección a banca privada y exprimir a la gente que trabaje con ellos, a mi me llamaron para marearme y apretarme para que pusiera más dinero y les diera más poder, sin ni siquiera especificarme cuales eran las nuevas condiciones mínimas, ya que yo cumplia las mínimas sobradamernte por tener la pasta de la tarjeta inmovilizada y mandar 400 o más al mes. Que no me especificarán las condiciones mínimas nuevas no me gustó, sentía la pulsación del lado oscuro al otro lado de la linea perfectamente, total que me puse paranoico y cancelé la cuenta porque no me gusta trabajar con gente que va de este palo, ya no es cuestión de cifras, sino de estilo, la impresión que yo saque que mi cuenta la acababan de transmitir a banca privada por haberse terminado el tipo de cuenta que teníamos solicitado y que los de banca privada estaban ansiosos de exprimirme. 

No me gusta el servicio de banca privada, ya me asesoro yo mismo mucho mejor que cualquiera de estos payasos vendeproductos que van por objetivos y comisiones

¿A alguien más le ha pasado que le quisieran transmitir a banca privada? 

Si los que teneís cuenta os llaman os aconsejo que hagais como que no sabeis inglés mas de decir "Save" "money" y poco más, me pasé de listo fardando de mi spanglish y dandomelas de burbujista y le debí parecer una presa apetecible, no queraís demostrar lo mucho que sabeís, es mucho mejor hacerse los tontos 

Necesito otra nueva en otro banco alemán urgentemente


----------



## Clander (11 May 2009)

-H- dijo:


> Creo que los del DB quieren transferir esta sección a banca privada y exprimir a la gente que trabaje con ellos, a mi me llamaron para marearme y apretarme para que pusiera más dinero y les diera más poder, sin ni siquiera especificarme cuales eran las nuevas condiciones mínimas, ya que yo cumplia las mínimas sobradamernte por tener la pasta de la tarjeta inmovilizada y mandar 400 o más al mes. Que no me especificarán las condiciones mínimas nuevas no me gustó, sentía la pulsación del lado oscuro al otro lado de la linea perfectamente, total que me puse paranoico y cancelé la cuenta porque no me gusta trabajar con gente que va de este palo, ya no es cuestión de cifras, sino de estilo, la impresión que yo saque que mi cuenta la acababan de transmitir a banca privada por haberse terminado el tipo de cuenta que teníamos solicitado y que los de banca privada estaban ansiosos de exprimirme.
> 
> No me gusta el servicio de banca privada, ya me asesoro yo mismo mucho mejor que cualquiera de estos payasos vendeproductos que van por objetivos y comisiones
> 
> ...



Se me ocurren unos cuantos en los que probar:

-swedbank [suiza-luxemburgo]
-dexia [luxemburgo] 
-dresdner bank [alemania] 
-commerzbank [alemania] 

el problema es que en la mayoría creo que pasará lo mismo, que las cuentas "non resident" las meterán por banca privada, y a mi me pasa lo mismo, que lo de banca privada me da mas canguelo que otra cosa (lo asimilo a comisiones desproporcionadas y a inversiones en madoff y similar, que solo hay que ver a los patrios tipo Banif). Esta la cosa complicada pero habrá que intentarlo.

P.D: Swedbank, que esta residenciado en Luxemburgo, tiene oficinas en Marbella y en Alicante.


----------



## Perdida (12 May 2009)

Pero que diferencia hay que el DB sea en cuenta privada o internet normal?


----------



## ignominia (17 May 2009)

*obligaciones con el BdE*



carvil dijo:


> ATT
> 
> Obligación de apertura y cancelación de una cuenta.
> 
> ...



¿Alguno de los intrépidos foreros que han abierto una cuenta en el DB de Alemania, ha declarado la apertura de la mencionada cuenta al *BdE*?

El BdE tiene un formulario web para tal efecto: Banco de España - Balanza de pagos

*RESIDENTES TITULARES DE CUENTAS EN EL EXTRANJERO*

Esta aplicación permite a los residentes titulares de cuentas en el extranjero cumplir con las obligaciones de información ante el Banco de España establecidas en la Circular 3/2006, mediante la cumplimentación on-line de un formulario Web.


----------



## chernorat (18 May 2009)

ignominia dijo:


> ¿Alguno de los intrépidos foreros que han abierto una cuenta en el DB de Alemania, ha declarado la apertura de la mencionada cuenta al *BdE*?
> 
> El BdE tiene un formulario web para tal efecto: Banco de España - Balanza de pagos
> 
> ...



He intentado echar un vistazo al formulario pero me da error de SSL. Parece ser que solicita un certificado digital para poder funcionar. Supongo que los que tengan DNI electrónico o certificado digital emitido por la Casa de moneda y timbre podrán...


----------



## -H- (25 May 2009)

ignominia dijo:


> ¿Alguno de los intrépidos foreros que han abierto una cuenta en el DB de Alemania, ha declarado la apertura de la mencionada cuenta al *BdE*?
> 
> El BdE tiene un formulario web para tal efecto: Banco de España - Balanza de pagos
> 
> ...



Yo no pero me lo estoy pensando para poder transferir a golpe de ratón la cantidad que me de la gana cuando me levante con el pie izquierdo, ¿alguien lo ha hecho? ¿que riesgo se corre por no hacerlo?


----------



## Perdida (26 May 2009)

Si como parece algunos bancos alemanes hacen "Boum" los intrépidos foreros lo van a tener chungo...


----------



## -H- (5 Jun 2009)

Al final ¿alguien abrió cuenta en alemania a través de la Caixa?


----------



## Ahora o nunca (23 Jun 2009)

UP UP UP

Bueno quería reflotar este hilo porque tengo la intención de hacerme la cuenta en el deutsche.

El enlace al formulario como han comentado más arriba ya no esta operativo, 
¿Alguien sabe cómo va a hora?

¿No es posible que te hagan la gestión en una oficina del Deutsche, directamente?

Alguna otra manera???


----------



## Gotterdamerung (29 Jun 2009)

Lo que interesaria es saber mas de cuentas europeas donde, ademas de seguridad, como la alemana, te de una rentabilidad interesante. ¿Alguien tiene algun link bueno aqui?


----------



## Perdida (6 Jul 2009)

Ahora o nunca dijo:


> UP UP UP
> 
> Bueno quería reflotar este hilo porque tengo la intención de hacerme la cuenta en el deutsche.
> 
> ...



Estuve preguntando en un DB en España sobre los bonos del estado Alemán, y me han contestado que mínimo que necesito es 24.000 euros, y la verdad me parece un poco excesivo. Por otro lado no me saben contestar si los puedo trasladar a DB en Alemania si veo que me interesa. ¿alguna opinión al respecto, es así?


----------



## Dotierr (6 Jul 2009)

Perdida dijo:


> Estuve preguntando en un DB en España sobre los bonos del estado Alemán, y me han contestado que mínimo que necesito es 24.000 euros, y la verdad me parece un poco excesivo. Por otro lado no me saben contestar si los puedo trasladar a DB en Alemania si veo que me interesa. ¿alguna opinión al respecto, es así?



Pues no me parece en absoluto elevada dicha cantidad mínima , en la mayor parte de entidades financieras te piden entorno a 40000-50000 euros para poder comprar bonos europeos, o en este caso alemanes.

De todas formas, si tu deseo es comprar bonos plantéate que lo haces más por seguridad o preservar tu capital durante estos años que nos esperan, más que por posibles rentabilidades, ya que éstas podrían ser prácticamente nulas a no ser que negociases muy bien las comisiones con la entidad correspondiente.

Lo de la cuenta en DB en Alemania, tendrás que abrirla como explican en el hilo, creo recordar que a través de DB en España no ibas a poder, yo sigo con lo de la cuenta de Societe Generale a través de la Caixa, firmé los papeles y estoy a la espera de tenerla operativa, es una buena forma y cómoda de abrirte cuenta con 6 bancos con los que tiene convenio la Caixa, en mi caso en Francia con Societe, donde además puse que lo quería abrir en la oficina de Hendaya, que siempre estará más cerca, y si hubiera que llamar por lo que fuera, hay posibilidades de que te atiendan en español...


----------



## Perdida (6 Jul 2009)

Sabes si se puede contratar cuenta con Paribas por la caixa o cualquier otro en España? es que en Fr si no tienes residencia creo que no es posible y este es de los bancos mas seguros.


----------



## tonuel (6 Sep 2009)

tag: *reflotando que es gerundio...*


Saludos


----------



## Clander (6 Sep 2009)

Ahí va el que creo es el nuevo link al DB para abrir cuentas no residentes:

https://secure.deutsche-bank.de/pbc/reddotforms/pbc2006/terminvereinbarung-devisenauslaender_de.html

Los que lo intentéis ya contareis que tal.


----------



## chernorat (7 Sep 2009)

mavr76 dijo:


> Ahí va el que creo es el nuevo link al DB para abrir cuentas no residentes:
> 
> https://secure.deutsche-bank.de/pbc/reddotforms/pbc2006/terminvereinbarung-devisenauslaender_de.html
> 
> Los que lo intentéis ya contareis que tal.



Pongo el enlace a la misma página, pero en inglés (para los que no sabemos alemán ):

https://secure.deutsche-bank.de/pbc/reddotforms/pbc2006/terminvereinbarung-devisenauslaender_en.html


----------



## tonuel (7 Sep 2009)

chernorat dijo:


> Pongo el enlace a la misma página, pero en inglés (para los que no sabemos alemán ):
> 
> https://secure.deutsche-bank.de/pbc/reddotforms/pbc2006/terminvereinbarung-devisenauslaender_en.html



¿Que tal va la cuenta hamijo...?

Comisiones, condiciones, pago con tarjeta, meter/sacar money... 


Gracias y saludos


----------



## chernorat (7 Sep 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> ¿Que tal va la cuenta hamijo...?
> Comisiones, condiciones, pago con tarjeta, meter/sacar money...
> Gracias y saludos



Comisiones únicamente la mensual de mantenimiento, que la cobran cada 3 o 4 meses (no lo recuerdo con exactitud). Una vez me cobraron por enviarme correspondencia detallada (lo desactivé en la web) y otra vez por cambiar el pin de la tarjeta (el primero nunca me llegó por correo y tuve que pedir otro).

No he probado a pagar con tarjeta, aunque una vez saqué de un cajero en Venecia (por hacer el tonto ) y no me cobraron nada.

Para meter dinero uso una cuenta de uno-e, que no me cobran en las transferencias a la unión europea.


----------



## Clander (7 Sep 2009)

Cuando empezó este hilo, me lo estuve pensando, si abrir la cuenta o no, si compensaba por el gasto de mantenimiento, si realmente hay riesgo de corralito bancario o no, si sería un follón innecesario, bueno, ya sabéis....

Cuando me decidí a abrirla, el link ya no funcionaba, así que me dedique a buscar otra entidad en la que poder abrir una cuenta para no residentes en Alemania de manera on-line, y puedo decir que a día de hoy no la he encontrado.

Ahora vuelve a funcionar en el nuevo link la cuenta de DB, así que, teniendo en cuenta como se están desarrollando las cosas en Hispanistan con la crisis y el ticket de ppcc, cada día duermo menos tranquilo. Puede ser la última oportunidad.

En caso de que nunca tengamos un corralito, un gasto anual de 50€ aproximadamente, creo que es un seguro muy muy barato para tener total tranquilidad. Hay otros sitios donde ahorrar, porque esto te lo gastas en irte un día a comer. Además, en mi caso particular y dado que viajo bastante, el poder sacar dinero en los países de la CEE si comisión se agradece. Solo por esto último ya me interesa (la última vez que saqué de un cajero, en Atenas, con una tarjeta de uno-e, me cobraron una comisión de 8 eurazos). Para finalizar, y aunque no era mi intención inicial, a lo mejor me animo a comprar algún bono alemán.

Ayer mande el formulario. Hoy mismo ya me ha contestado una amable señorita, diciéndome que se tiene que poner en contacto telefónico conmigo, pero que me llama ella cuando yo le diga para que no me suponga gasto (vamos, te tratan igual que aquí...)

Seguiré contando.


----------



## Clander (8 Sep 2009)

Como comenté en mi anterior post, la amable germana me indicó vía email que si yo quería me llamaba ella. Respondiendole, le mande ayer un email, indicándole que hoy entre las 15:00 y las 17:00 me podía llamar.

Hoy me ha sonado el teléfono a las 16:00 exactas (lo de los alemanes cada vez me resulta mas acojonane, no se si no entendió el concepto "entre las"), siendo la que me telefoneaba la querida germana. Como se ha comentado en el foro, en perfecto ingles aunque con un acento alemán que tira para atrás, me ha preguntado los motivos por los que quiero abrir la cuenta.

En principio, le he dicho que porque quiero comprar bonos del tesoro alemán. Contestación: ESTE NO ES MOTIVO SUFICIENTE PARA ABRIR UNA CUENTA NON-RESIDENT. Pues vale, entonces le cuento todo el rollo madmaxista, que si en España tal como esta el tema no siento seguro el dinero, que es para "saving", a lo cual me dicen ¡a vale¡¡ entonces no hay problema" :

Cierto es también que me han preguntado que de cuanta pasta estábamos hablando, y cuanto tiempo, deben de ser cosas de la banca privada digo yo.

Finalizando, que la chica se iba a su casa ya (no eran ni las 17:00), y que me ha dicho que mañana a primera hora me manda la documentación.

Seguiré informando.


----------



## chernorat (8 Sep 2009)

mavr76 dijo:


> En principio, le he dicho que porque quiero comprar bonos del tesoro alemán. Contestación: ESTE NO ES MOTIVO SUFICIENTE PARA ABRIR UNA CUENTA NON-RESIDENT. Pues vale, entonces le cuento todo el rollo madmaxista, que si en España tal como esta el tema no siento seguro el dinero, que es para "saving", a lo cual me dicen ¡a vale¡¡ entonces no hay problema" :



Joer, yo dije que quería abrir la cuenta porque por trabajo tenía que viajar mucho, y que me interesaba la tarjeta porque no cobraba comisiones por sacar dinero en cualquier DB del mundo. Y coló a la primera


----------



## UN PRIVILEGIADO (9 Sep 2009)

mavr76 dijo:


> Como comenté en mi anterior post, la amable germana me indicó vía email que si yo quería me llamaba ella. Respondiendole, le mande ayer un email, indicándole que hoy entre las 15:00 y las 17:00 me podía llamar.
> 
> Hoy me ha sonado el teléfono a las 16:00 exactas (lo de los alemanes cada vez me resulta mas acojonane, no se si no entendió el concepto "entre las"), siendo la que me telefoneaba la querida germana. Como se ha comentado en el foro, en perfecto ingles aunque con un acento alemán que tira para atrás, me ha preguntado los motivos por los que quiero abrir la cuenta.
> 
> ...



Muchas gracias por tu información, mavr76. Y te lo agradecería más, si como dices sigues informándonos de cómo van las cosas, para ver si algunos nos decidimos por fin a comprar bonos alemanes.


----------



## pep007 (9 Sep 2009)

Como este hilo se esta convirtiendo en un clasico, aqui os pongo el resultado del deposito de 50k que hize hace un anyo al 5%.

Old balance: 
03/31/2009 2,180.13 EUR 

Note:
Transactions for the last 120 days only will be displayed here.
Transactions booked 
Booking date Value date Transactions Payment details Debit Credit Currency 
03/31/2009 03/31/2009 KONTOABRECHNUNG -17.32 EUR 
06/30/2009 06/30/2009 KONTOABRECHNUNG -14.02 EUR 
09/01/2009 08/31/2009 xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxUEBERTRAG 100 xxxxxxxx60 xxxxxxxxxxx 52,538.20 EUR 

Account balance 
09/01/2009 54,686.99 EUR


Por cierto, que me dijeron de renovarlo al 1,4%, y dije que nones que me lo dejaran en la cc.


Donde este alfredico, que se quite lo demas.


----------



## TRAX (9 Sep 2009)

pep007 dijo:


> Como este hilo se esta convirtiendo en un clasico, aqui os pongo el resultado del deposito de 50k que hize hace un anyo al 5%.
> 
> Old balance:
> 03/31/2009 2,180.13 EUR
> ...



¿Como haces con los impuestos? ¿Te retienen el 18% en Alemania?


----------



## gabacho (9 Sep 2009)

TRAX dijo:


> ¿Como haces con los impuestos? ¿Te retienen el 18% en Alemania?



Supongo que será igual en toda Europa: las cuentas de no residente no tienen retenciones. Cada uno tiene la "obligación" de declararlas y tributar al fisco del país de residencia. Se supone que luego se cruzan datos, pero ya sabéis que la realidad no siempre es tan "bonita".


----------



## VOTIN (9 Sep 2009)

TRAX dijo:


> ¿Como haces con los impuestos? ¿Te retienen el 18% en Alemania?



Tu compras los bonos y los intereses te los abonan en tu cuenta española(la que asocies para los bonos),luego tributa por rendimientos de capital en España al 18%,el estado aleman no te retiene nada,para eso tendrias que tener una cuenta en ALEMANIA y hacer alli una declaracion fiscal,lo cual lo veo improbable .


----------



## pep007 (9 Sep 2009)

gabacho dijo:


> Supongo que será igual en toda Europa: las cuentas de no residente no tienen retenciones. Cada uno tiene la "obligación" de declararlas y tributar al fisco del país de residencia. Se supone que luego se cruzan datos, pero ya sabéis que la realidad no siempre es tan "bonita".




Exacto +10


----------



## VOTIN (9 Sep 2009)

pep007 dijo:


> Exacto +10



Ya,¿y cuando te traigas los intereses mediante transferencia bancaria que pasa?
si son mas de 3000 eur van al BDE y tienes la soga al cuello
¿¿Que haces esperar 5 años rezando que no te pegen el palo por un 18%??


----------



## Clander (10 Sep 2009)

Sigo con el relato.

Hoy a primera hora, como me prometió la disciplinada germana, me ha llegado un email con la documentación a rellenar y con las instrucciones, las cuales resumo aquí:

- Rellenar los impresos (todos en ingles menos uno, el de darse de alta en el acceso on-line, que está en aleman)

- Compulsar la firma en todos los documentos incluyendo fotocopia del pasaporte en algún consulado alemán (casualmente en mi caso, situado en el piso de encima de mi oficina). Aquí nuestra amiga se debe de haber permitido un giro humorístico, ya que me dice que por supuesto siempre puedo acercarme a sus oficinas de Frankfurt, que me los aceptaran gustosos sin compulsar.

- Realizar un ingreso inicial mínimo de 400 EUR, y como comentaban en otro mensaje, mantener un ingreso mínimo mensual del 400, durante 4 meses consecutivos, ya que si no entienden que "te has echao pa tras". Para empezar a realizar estos ingresos te esperan tres meses desde que te confirman la apertura de cuenta.

- Papeleo informativo, y el típico cuestionario sobre tu situación financiera (el mismo que te dan aquí cuando abres una cuenta de valores, para dar conformidad a la directiva europea que les obliga a conocer tu nivel de riesgo asumible).

Transcribo a continuación el email con las instrucciones:



> Dear Mr XXX XXX,
> 
> Thank you for your interest in opening an account with us.
> 
> ...


----------



## pep007 (10 Sep 2009)

VOTIN dijo:


> Ya,¿y cuando te traigas los intereses mediante transferencia bancaria que pasa?
> si son mas de 3000 eur van al BDE y tienes la soga al cuello
> ¿¿Que haces esperar 5 años rezando que no te pegen el palo por un 18%??



No, despues tengo a añadir pasta hasta el 29%, que es la parte de mi socio ZP, ya lo tengo asumido. Es uno de los motivos por los que hace 15 años que no juego a la bolsa, porque ahi si habia riesgo y cuando ganaba siempre habia un tio listo que se quedaba con un tercio, bueno, con un 42% ya que iba sobre el tipo marginal, etc, etc,...


----------



## VOTIN (10 Sep 2009)

pep007 dijo:


> No, despues tengo a añadir pasta hasta el 29%, que es la parte de mi socio ZP, ya lo tengo asumido. Es uno de los motivos por los que hace 15 años que no juego a la bolsa, porque ahi si habia riesgo y cuando ganaba siempre habia un tio listo que se quedaba con un tercio, bueno, con un 42% ya que iba sobre el tipo marginal, etc, etc,...



No ,desde 2007 se tributa rentas de capital a tipo fijo del 18%
y las del trabajo se escalan .......................te paso el tren


----------



## pep007 (10 Sep 2009)

Ah! mejor, gracias.


----------



## mc_toni (10 Sep 2009)

Holas cada vez mas me estoy planteando hacer una cosa de este tipo.

No tengo ahorros, ya que voy guardando para cancelar un prestamillo que con la paga de navidad lo remato y a partir de ese momento ahorrar a tope.

Esos ahorros aunque partiendo practicamente de cero me da "yuyu" tenerlos en ejpain, pero quiero ir mas allá: 

si abro una cuenta en el DB como vosotros y hago que me ingresen alli la nómina, que problemas puedo tener?

saludos.


----------



## spam (11 Sep 2009)

Dios, compulsar documentos en un consulado alemán... no hay otra manera?
¿Dónde hay consulados, en Madrid y Barcelona?


----------



## Clander (11 Sep 2009)

spam dijo:


> Dios, compulsar documentos en un consulado alemán... no hay otra manera?
> ¿Dónde hay consulados, en Madrid y Barcelona?



Embajada Alemana

Tel.: 91 557 90 00
C/ Fortuny, 8
28010 Madrid


Consulados

* Consulado General en Sevilla
* Consulado General en Barcelona
* Consulado en Málaga
* Consulado en Palma de Mallorca
* Consulado en Las Palmas de Gran Canaria

Los puedes consultar en la página web de la embajada alemana:

Embajada de Alemania Madrid - Instituciones y Consulados alemanes en España


----------



## road runner (11 Sep 2009)

spam dijo:


> Dios, compulsar documentos en un consulado alemán... no hay otra manera?
> ¿Dónde hay consulados, en Madrid y Barcelona?



En algunos mensajes anteriores de este hilo se menciona, creo recordar, que también puede hacerse en oficinas del DB aquí en España. 

Según el mail parece que es posible:


> We kindly request that you return same to us through the post once you have filled it in and signed it (by using a black ball-pen or fountain-pen). Moreover, please have your signature certified by a German embassy or consulate *or one of our branches or representative offices*.


----------



## cirano (12 Sep 2009)

La última noticia que tengo es: bonos a dos años 0,20%, bonos a tres años 1.20%.
B.S. hace una semana. Comision por custodia 7.5 por mil, sin más gastos.
Se ve que se aprovechan de la situación porque a mi me vencen hoy unos bonos que compré al 4%.
Igualito que aquí, que si compras bonos españoles, además te regalan un burro.....


----------



## Clander (13 Sep 2009)

road runner dijo:


> En algunos mensajes anteriores de este hilo se menciona, creo recordar, que también puede hacerse en oficinas del DB aquí en España.
> 
> Según el mail parece que es posible:



Si , en teoría es posible, pero por mensajes anteriores de foreros que lo intentaron yo directamente me voy a lo seguro. No me apetece pelearme con una Jenny cajera / interventora, para explicarle el asunto y esperar a que esté receptiva.

Todavía no me he pasado por el consulado. Espero hacerlo la semana que viene a mas tardar, así que ya contaré aquí que tal.


----------



## Sr.Lobo (14 Sep 2009)

mavr76 dijo:


> Si , en teoría es posible, pero por mensajes anteriores de foreros que lo intentaron yo directamente me voy a lo seguro. No me apetece pelearme con una Jenny cajera / interventora, para explicarle el asunto y esperar a que esté receptiva.
> 
> Todavía no me he pasado por el consulado. Espero hacerlo la semana que viene a mas tardar, así que ya contaré aquí que tal.



A mí me lo hicieron en una sucursal del DB, sin problemas pero tienes que firmar delante de ellos de forma que no vale llevar los papeles firmados desde casa. Después me mandaron los documentos por correo interno y llegó sin problemas


----------



## Clander (15 Sep 2009)

Sr.Lobo dijo:


> A mí me lo hicieron en una sucursal del DB, sin problemas pero tienes que firmar delante de ellos de forma que no vale llevar los papeles firmados desde casa. Después me mandaron los documentos por correo interno y llegó sin problemas



Al final me has animado, y me he acercado a una oficina del DB. He ido directamente a hablar con una tía que ponía en su mesa no se que de banca privada y perfecto. Ha llamado a Alemania al gestor que me había remitido la documentación, me ha compulsado la firma, me lo manda todo por valija, y yo me he ahorrado 15 euritos 

Puede ser que en esta sucursal en concreto sea mas fácil, ya que tienen gran numero de clientes alemanes, ademas que la "Gestor de operaciones" era alemana, con lo cual ha llamado a la central de Frankfurt sin problemas.

Lo que no me queda claro es lo de las tarjetas. Se supone que con la cuenta te dan una DB Kart, que yo entiendo es algo así como una tarjeta de débito o similar, y luego si quieres te mandan la documentación para que pidas una Visa (30€ año y bloqueo de 2500€), pero ¿con la DB Kart esa se puede sacar de cajeros en España? porque con la Visa, según la documentación que me mandan, solo se puede sacar de cajeros sin coste en los ATM del DB en Alemania. Aquí te calzan un 3% de comisión parece ser.


----------



## Perdida (15 Sep 2009)

La DB kart tiene comisiones en EU? Me parece que alguién de por aquí comentó hace tiempo que no...


----------



## currobena (2 Oct 2009)

*Cuenta alternativa - LBW a través de La Caixa*



spam dijo:


> Dios, compulsar documentos en un consulado alemán... no hay otra manera?
> ¿Dónde hay consulados, en Madrid y Barcelona?



Hay otra manera, que es abriendo cuenta en otro banco, el LBW (Landesbanken Württemberg) a través de La Caixa. Adjunto enlace a otro post.

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...ancia-y-alguna-cosilla-mas-3.html#post2058236


----------



## -H- (3 Oct 2009)

currobena dijo:


> Hay otra manera, que es abriendo cuenta en otro banco, el LBW (Landesbanken Württemberg) a través de La Caixa. Adjunto enlace a otro post.
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...ancia-y-alguna-cosilla-mas-3.html#post2058236



Hace tiempo que los de este banco ya no abren esas cuentas al ser asediados por hordas de burbujistas maleducados que les daban un montón de trabajo para luego sacar toda la pasta y comprar letras, agradeceselo a tus compañeros que llegaron en plan después de mi el diluvio


----------



## Leño (3 Oct 2009)

Hola, ¿alguien sabe si cobran comisiones operando on-line (transferencias, etc) con la cuenta DB abierta en Alemania como no residente?
Gracias hamijos


----------



## Clander (14 Oct 2009)

Leño dijo:


> Hola, ¿alguien sabe si cobran comisiones operando on-line (transferencias, etc) con la cuenta DB abierta en Alemania como no residente?
> Gracias hamijos



No, no cobran por transferencias dentro de la UE de hasta 50.000 EUR (como cualquier banco on-line español). Lo que tiene la cuenta es una comisión de mantenimiento fija de 4 EUR /mes, nada mas.

Parece que me había olvidado del hilo, pero no, lo que pasa es que me ha tardado en llegar la documentación de la cuenta mas de lo que yo esperaba, algo así como un mes, pero finalmente lo he recibido hoy, con el PIN, el TAN (luego comento esto) y el número de cuenta con los datos SWIFT e IBAN. Me falta la tarjeta.

La página on-line es facilísima y se puede poner en ingles (sino no sería facisilima). Para entrar solo hace falta el número de cuenta y el PIN que te proporcionan. El TAN es como la típica tarjeta de coordenadas que tenemos por aquí, pero en papel y con 100 números. El asunto, es que se van usando numeros del TAN para las operaciones que ordenas, los números que te pide la aplicación nunca se repiten, así que es como si los vas gastando, y cuando te quedan menos de 20, te mandan otra "tarjeta" que tienes que activar en la web, lo cual desactiva la anterior. (curioso sistema).

Para los que crean que este sistema será un problema por el servicio de correos que sufrimos algunos en este país, decir que la documentación que me han mandado lleva fecha de salida del día 9-10 y lo he recibido el 14-10, es decir, 5 días, y ya me gustaría a mi que tardaran lo mismo los impresentables de Ibanesto o Unoe.

Ahora tengo que solucionar el tema de la tarjeta (A ver si algún piadoso forero con cuenta me aclara el tema de las tarjetas, si la Deutsche Bank Card se le aplica retención de importe en cuenta por ser no residente o no etc..y diferencia con la SparCard o una maestro de Debito), el asunto de la retención sobre intereses, que no se debe aplicar al ser no residente y algún tema menor, pero por email te contestan rápido y sin problemas (Te asignan un gestor).

Saludos


----------



## chernorat (15 Oct 2009)

mavr76 dijo:


> Ahora tengo que solucionar el tema de la tarjeta (A ver si algún piadoso forero con cuenta me aclara el tema de las tarjetas, si la Deutsche Bank Card se le aplica retención de importe en cuenta por ser no residente o no etc..y diferencia con la SparCard o una maestro de Debito), el asunto de la retención sobre intereses, que no se debe aplicar al ser no residente y algún tema menor, pero por email te contestan rápido y sin problemas (Te asignan un gestor).
> Saludos



No entiendo qué es eso de la retención de importe. Yo la usé una vez para sacar dinero de un cajero en Italia (más bien, para ver si funciona y hacer el chorra ) y a los pocos días ya tenía el cargo en la cuenta.

En realidad, te asignan dos gestores, por si uno de ellos se va de vacaciones. Hace poco me mandaron un correo diciendo que a lo mejor el banco me enviaba un cuestionario de satisfacción y claro, que si tenía alguna queja que se la comunicase a ellos y tal, un poco de peloteo por aquí, otro poco por allá... Mola .


----------



## Clander (15 Oct 2009)

chernorat dijo:


> No entiendo qué es eso de la retención de importe. Yo la usé una vez para sacar dinero de un cajero en Italia (más bien, para ver si funciona y hacer el chorra ) y a los pocos días ya tenía el cargo en la cuenta.
> 
> En realidad, te asignan dos gestores, por si uno de ellos se va de vacaciones. Hace poco me mandaron un correo diciendo que a lo mejor el banco me enviaba un cuestionario de satisfacción y claro, que si tenía alguna queja que se la comunicase a ellos y tal, un poco de peloteo por aquí, otro poco por allá... Mola .



Me refiero al importe de 2500 EUR que se quedan bloqueados en cuenta cuando tienes tarjeta de crédito siendo no residente, como garantía de pago, lo que no se es que pasa siendo de débito, no tiene mucho sentido, ya que se te carga en cuenta automáticamente lo que gastes, por eso que no se si se bloquean los 2500 EUR también con la tarjeta normal de débito que te dan, la Deutsche Bank Card.


----------



## chernorat (15 Oct 2009)

mavr76 dijo:


> Me refiero al importe de 2500 EUR que se quedan bloqueados en cuenta cuando tienes tarjeta de crédito siendo no residente, como garantía de pago, lo que no se es que pasa siendo de débito, no tiene mucho sentido, ya que se te carga en cuenta automáticamente lo que gastes, por eso que no se si se bloquean los 2500 EUR también con la tarjeta normal de débito que te dan, la Deutsche Bank Card.



En mi caso, sí que me bloquearon los 2500€ para la tarjeta. Los meten en una cuenta remunerada que da el 1.5% o así.

Supongo que en las transacciones internacionales hay un retardo desde que operas con la tarjeta, hasta que se carga en cuenta. Puede que el depósito sirva como medida de seguridad frente al fraude.


----------



## Clander (16 Oct 2009)

chernorat dijo:


> En mi caso, sí que me bloquearon los 2500€ para la tarjeta. Los meten en una cuenta remunerada que da el 1.5% o así.
> 
> Supongo que en las transacciones internacionales hay un retardo desde que operas con la tarjeta, hasta que se carga en cuenta. Puede que el depósito sirva como medida de seguridad frente al fraude.



Vale, muchas gracias, ya lo tengo claro, no se me había ocurrido lo del desfase temporal en las transacciones. Lo que no se aún es si pedirla o no. ¿Habéis probado a retirar algo de dinero en un cajero español del DB a ver si no cobra comisión como dicen? Ademas, tiene un límite de retirada de 3000 EUR semanal y 1000 EUR diarios, que no se puede ampliar.

Queda un tema que no he visto muy tratado en el hilo, el de la fiscalidad para no residentes en Alemania. Tengo claro que hay exención de la retención sobre pagos de interes en la cuenta y depositos, cosa que le he recordado al gestor en un email por si acaso, pero ¿se pide justificar mediante certificado de la AEAT la no residencia (certificado de residencia fiscal en España), como en españa? ¿y los bonos? ¿y si compro un fondo?. 

Última cosa ¿habeis declarado la cuenta en el BDE? Es sencillo porque se puede hacer online con certificado digital, pero me parece que no lo hace nadie...


----------



## chernorat (16 Oct 2009)

mavr76 dijo:


> ¿Habéis probado a retirar algo de dinero en un cajero español del DB a ver si no cobra comisión como dicen?



Yo probé en un cajero italiano y no me cobraron comisión. Que yo sepa, sólo cobran comisión de mantenimiento de cuenta.


----------



## Leño (17 Oct 2009)

Gracias muchachos. Ayer me llegó el PIN a casa. Falta el TAN aún. Pude acceder online a mi nueva cuenta alemana de 00 euros, pero hoy no puedo, me dice que o hay un error en los números o que pruebe más tarde. ¿Os ha pasado alguna vez?


----------



## Clander (19 Oct 2009)

Leño dijo:


> Gracias muchachos. Ayer me llegó el PIN a casa. Falta el TAN aún. Pude acceder online a mi nueva cuenta alemana de 00 euros, pero hoy no puedo, me dice que o hay un error en los números o que pruebe más tarde. ¿Os ha pasado alguna vez?



Me ha pasado cuando no he cerrado la sesion anterior correctamente con el link de "cerrar sesion". La aplicación te dice que por seguridad tiene que esperar un tiempo para un nuevo login. No se si te valdrá de ayuda.


----------



## pep007 (20 Oct 2009)

Tenéis una lista de bancos en todo el mundo, quiero decir que en cada país un banco, con el que podéis sacar pasta con la tarjeta DB por 0 euros, yo en los usa lo he probado con el Bank of America y perfesto.


----------



## UN PRIVILEGIADO (21 Oct 2009)

pep007 dijo:


> Tenéis una lista de bancos en todo el mundo, quiero decir que en cada país un banco, con el que podéis sacar pasta con la tarjeta DB por 0 euros, yo en los usa lo he probado con el Bank of America y perfesto.



Hola Pep, ¿Qué tal con los Bonos? ¿Compraste al final, o sólo te quedaste con la cuenta del DB?


----------



## Salut (22 Oct 2009)

ronald29780 dijo:


> Santa Wiki...
> 
> _Steuerausländer_ y _Devisenausländer_ son lo mismo.
> 
> ...




Aupa Ronald! ¿Puedes informarme algo más acerca de la fiscalidad?

Estos días de vacaciones he aprovechao para asesorar a mi madre de cara a su pensión, y como los fondos de pensiones y fiscalidad española SON UNA ESTAFA, pues le he recomendado la inversión directa en este tipo de productos.

Particularmente me parecen interesantes los _Inflationsindexierte Bundesobligation_, que permiten invertir en renta fija a largo plazo sin exponerse al riesgo de inflación (porque sino, sólo queda la opción de ir renovando inversiones cortopacistas, tan poco rentables).

El caso es que en el link que has puesto de la wiki, el impuesto a las rentas de capital sería del 25% (+3%), mientras que en este post dices que 30% (¿+3%?).


Y claro, dejando de lado lo que es la propia rentabilidad de los fondos (pésima, por norma general), con esos impuestos sobre las rentas del capital sería menos atractiva la fiscalidad de la inversión en papel alemán que en un plan de pensiones español -que tributa como renta de trabajo-.


Rentas del trabajo en España:
Tramo 1: de 0 a 17.707,20 € => 24%
Tramo 2: de T1 a 33.007,20 € => 28%
Tramo 3: de T2 a 53.407,20 € => 37%
Tramo 4: de T3 a infinito => 43%


Dado que mi mae no gana una barbaridad, el aplazamiento del IRPF que supone un plan de pensiones es neutro para el principal, pero con la parte de interés tenemos que:

- En un plan de pensiones tendría que pagar seguramente el 24 o 28%
- En inversión directa en Hispanistán tendría que pagar 18%
- En inversión directa en Germania tendría que pagar... ¿30%?


Así las cosas, rentabilidad de la inversión aparte, no parece tan interesante fiscalmente invertir en bonos alemanes.

-----------------------------------------------

EDIT: 

Ups! No me había fijado que en la versión alemana sí que detallan las diferentes formas de impuesto de capitales! -que tu has traducido-.

Esto de abrir automáticamente la versión inglesa de la wikipedia e mala cosa a veces : /


----------



## UN PRIVILEGIADO (28 Oct 2009)

*Una pregunta*

He pedido en una oficina bancaria que me informasen de las comisiones que cobran para la compra de deuda alemana a 1 o 2 años, así como los tipos de interés actuales que ofrece dicha deuda, y me han respondido lo siguiente:
_"Buenos dias: Con respecto a la deuda alemana, al igual que en la española, cada mes hay emisiones de Letras, Bonos y Obligaciones a corto, medio y largo plazo,. 
NOS TIENE QUE ESPECIFICAR EL CODIGO ISIN DEL VALOR QUE QUIERE COMPRAR.
Con este código, que es como el DNI , le haremos una simulacion de la compra.
Saludos,"_
Alguien tiene idea dónde encontrar ese código ISIN, para poder responderle?
Muchas gracias.


----------



## currobena (28 Oct 2009)

*Isin*



UN PRIVILEGIADO dijo:


> He pedido en una oficina bancaria que me informasen de las comisiones que cobran para la compra de deuda alemana a 1 o 2 años, así como los tipos de interés actuales que ofrece dicha deuda, y me han respondido lo siguiente:
> _"Buenos dias: Con respecto a la deuda alemana, al igual que en la española, cada mes hay emisiones de Letras, Bonos y Obligaciones a corto, medio y largo plazo,.
> NOS TIENE QUE ESPECIFICAR EL CODIGO ISIN DEL VALOR QUE QUIERE COMPRAR.
> Con este código, que es como el DNI , le haremos una simulacion de la compra.
> ...



El ISIN es un número estandard internacional que sirve para identificar valores, ya sean de renta fija o variable. De wikipedia:

Código ISIN - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre

"ISIN, acrónimo de International Securities Identification Numbering system.

El código ISIN tiene como finalidad identificar de forma unívoca a un valor mobiliario a nivel internacional. Se compone de 12 caracteres alfanuméricos con la siguiente estructura:

* Los dos primeros corresponden al código del país de la agencia de codificación que asigna el código según se trate de valores de renta fija, variable, ADRs, etc.
* Los siguientes nueve caracteres contienen el código nacional de identificación del valor en cada país. La estructura y tamaño de este código quedan al criterio de la agencia de codificación del país.
* El último carácter es un dígito de control."

Puedes encontrar los ISIN de las emisiones de deuda pública alemana, así como otras muchas, en la web de la Bolsa de Frankfurt:

Börse Frankfurt

Está en alemán, pero tiene una versión en inglés.

Tienes más información en inglés sobre emisiones de renta fija pública alemana en:

Bundesrepublik Deutschland - Finanzagentur GmbH: Private Investors

Saludos.


----------



## grillo35 (28 Oct 2009)

Bueno, yo he comprado letras alemanas a 6 meses (la verdad es que habia a todos los plazos) mediante una sucursal del Deutsche Bank en España. En caso de corralito o conversion a neopeseta estos titulos estarian totalmente protegidos, pero me queda la duda de que pasaria cuando se amortizasen y el dinero se ingresara de nuevo en la cuenta. Yo creo que el reembolso deberia ser en euros (divisa en origen del titulo), pero me lo podeis confirmar? Thks.


----------



## UN PRIVILEGIADO (28 Oct 2009)

Muchas gracias currovena.

Grillo35, podrías decirme cuánto te han cobrado en comisiones (si quieres por un privado) y el tipo al que te las dan? Gracias.


----------



## grillo35 (30 Oct 2009)

UN PRIVILEGIADO dijo:


> Muchas gracias currovena.
> 
> Grillo35, podrías decirme cuánto te han cobrado en comisiones (si quieres por un privado) y el tipo al que te las dan? Gracias.



Segun ellos no me cobraron comisiones por la suscripcion, ya que la rentabilidad de las letras no llegaba al 0,5%, con lo que se hubiera quedado practicamente en cero. De todas formas como eran titulos de la cartera del banco (no mercado primario), igual se quedaron algun pipo de rentabilidad... Luego estaran las custodias que supondran unos gastos del 0.35% s/nominal.

Saludos


----------



## imarri (3 Nov 2009)

Una pregunta para los que iniciasteis el proceso de abrir online la cuenta en el DB:
¿ Hay alguna posibilidad, si así lo indicas en el mail, de que la llamada que te hacen desde Alemania sea en español? ¿ alguno ha tenido esa suerte? ¿ ó si no hablas inglés te mandan directamente a la fjsdgfsklgfklhjsafen ) ??

Digamos que mi nivel de inglés no es el mejor para enfrentarme a una simpatica comercial bancaria alemana...:ouch:


----------



## Clander (3 Nov 2009)

imarri dijo:


> Una pregunta para los que iniciasteis el proceso de abrir online la cuenta en el DB:
> ¿ Hay alguna posibilidad, si así lo indicas en el mail, de que la llamada que te hacen desde Alemania sea en español? ¿ alguno ha tenido esa suerte? ¿ ó si no hablas inglés te mandan directamente a la fjsdgfsklgfklhjsafen ) ??
> 
> Digamos que mi nivel de inglés no es el mejor para enfrentarme a una simpatica comercial bancaria alemana...:ouch:



En principio y salvo casualidad de la vida, no te salvas del ingles.


----------



## imarri (3 Nov 2009)

mavr76 dijo:


> En principio y salvo casualidad de la vida, no te salvas del ingles.




Pues entonces me enfrentaré a ella con mi inglés de las montañas...


----------



## pep007 (4 Nov 2009)

Yo con mi discoenglish me divertí bastante,...

El problema fue cuando me pregunto el porque,... ahí se me fue la olla

Fue como cuando a Benny Hill le preguntaron por que queria salir de rusia y pasar a berlin occidental, y contesto mucho ruso en rusia...


----------



## elnuevo (3 Dic 2009)

Lo subo para consultar una cosa. Hoy he llamado al Deutsche Bank en Alemania (49 69 910-00) y me han dicho que no hacen cuentas para no residentes para evitar el lavado de dinero. ¿Alguna otra idea de cómo abrir una cuenta en un banco extranjero, preferentemente de Francia o de Alemania?


----------



## Dotierr (3 Dic 2009)

elnuevo dijo:


> Lo subo para consultar una cosa. Hoy he llamado al Deutsche Bank en Alemania (49 69 910-00) y me han dicho que no hacen cuentas para no residentes para evitar el lavado de dinero. ¿Alguna otra idea de cómo abrir una cuenta en un banco extranjero, preferentemente de Francia o de Alemania?



Aqui tienes un hilo abierto para ello, en mi caso, yo ya tengo abierta cuenta como no residente en Societe Generale, con tarjeta de débito Visa incluído y todo perfecto.

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...r-cuenta-en-francia-y-alguna-cosilla-mas.html


----------



## alpha (4 Dic 2009)

imarri dijo:


> Digamos que mi nivel de inglés no es el mejor para enfrentarme a una simpatica comercial bancaria alemana...:ouch:



No te preocupes, probablemente no será simpatica.


----------



## jolu (14 Dic 2009)

A mi me parece un poco engorroso todo el tema de abrir cuenta,firmar,consulado,etc,etc y luego operar por internet.

¿No es posible que una entidad española te compre deuda alemana?

¿Estarían esos bonos alemanes fuera de una posible salida del euro?

¿Que tiempo se puede tardar en comprar deuda alemana,una vez que vas al banco y das la orden?

¿Tantas son las comisiones como calentarse la cabeza?

Si "salvas" 100000 euros de las manos de ZP ,¿que problema hay en que tu banco se queda unos eurillos de comisión? En caso de salida lo habrás recuperado con creces.


Os agradezco a todos la información del hilo,pero habemos gente que no nos movemos tan agilmente con internet y que queremos salvar nuestros ahorros.


----------



## Dotierr (14 Dic 2009)

Te respondo en base a mi experiencia:



jolu dijo:


> A mi me parece un poco engorroso todo el tema de abrir cuenta,firmar,consulado,etc,etc y luego operar por internet.
> 
> Pues sí, eso me pasaba a mi y lo descarté, mejor que me lo comprase directamente mi banco.
> 
> ...


----------



## jolu (14 Dic 2009)

Gracias Dotierr.

Un par-trio de dudas.

¿El precio de la deuda?
Yo suponía que la deuda salia con un precio de compra ya establecido,¿donde se puede consultar ese precio actualmente?

Cuando hablamos de comisiones,¿podemos ponerle "nombre y apellidos cuantitativos" a la comisión?, vamos ¿que cuanto me puede suponer al año?

¿Cualquier banco te compra los bonos?, es por seguir trabajando con el mio.


----------



## Dotierr (14 Dic 2009)

jolu dijo:


> Gracias Dotierr.
> 
> Un par-trio de dudas.
> 
> ...




Supongo que sí, tampoco estoy seguro de si una cajita pequeña o bancos on-line lo harían o no.


----------



## Leño (23 Dic 2009)

Ya no funcionan los enlaces para solicitar la apertura de cuenta en DB. ¿sabéis algo? y es que tampoco consigo encontrar el formulario ni yéndome directamente a la página principal de DB Alemania.... rarou, rarou, rarou. A ver si el BdE ha dicho No más, santo Tomás?


----------



## embalsamado (23 Dic 2009)

Leíste este post?

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/bolsa-e-inversiones-alternativas/53888-como-comprar-bonos-alemanes-22.html#post1976796

que sólo sea un susto


----------



## Leño (23 Dic 2009)

embalsamado dijo:


> Leíste este post?
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/bolsa-e-inversiones-alternativas/53888-como-comprar-bonos-alemanes-22.html#post1976796
> 
> que sólo sea un susto



El enlace funciona. Muchas gracias, Embalsamado.


----------



## jespas (23 Dic 2009)

Hasta agosto de este año tuve comprados cupones alemanes al 4% durante dos años, a través del deutsche bank español(es totalmente español depende del banco de España).
Las comisiones son altas 1% de custodia al año,me prometieron que no me cobrarian el reingreso a vencimiento y me lo cobraron. Antes de que venciera estuve a punto de comprar más y me pedian cantidades relativamente grandes y encima el precio de compra era considerablemente superior al que consulté en bloomberg con retraso un de minutos, no los compré.


----------



## Alxemi (29 Dic 2009)

Señores, me he leido TODO el hilo, y les doy las gracias a todos, sobre todo a los emprendedores ^_^
PArece que está bastante clara la manera de abrirse la cuenta, mandar pasta, tarjetas, etc; pero no tengo claro el tema de la evasion de capitales o no se que,.

¿Cual es la manera legal de hacerlo todo?; Crearse la cuenta en DB, declararla al banco de españa con el enlace que pusieron antes, y ya esta? Los germanos no se quedarían con nada pero al hacer la renta, el BDE tendría la info y te quitaría la pasta?? como tributas por los intereses en España de tu cuenta en DB???

mas dudas:
Sobre los diferentes casos madmaxistas:

-Si volvemos a zetapelas, la cuenta germana sigue en euros, y entonces que? hago una transferencia de euros a una cuenta española en zetapelas y tengo mas zetapelas que si hubiese dejado los euros en españa? porque si volvemos a zetapelas, en españa ya no se podrán usar los euros no??

-Si hay corralito, ¿cual es la verdadera ventaja? no podré sacar € de aqui ni de fuera, o de fuera si? No tengo esto nada claro la verdad... luego se pasa el corralito y cual ha sido la ventaja??

-si quiebran los bancos, esta clara la ventaja ^_^ pero, ¿se aplica tambien esta ventaja a compras desde españa de productos financieros extranjeros?, es decir, Si compro desde un banco español bonos alemanes, y peta el banco, ¿que pasa con mis bonos?

Esas son mis dudas\inquietudes, de nuevo mil gracias a todos los foreros de este estupendo hilo y al foro en general!!!


----------



## grillo35 (2 Ene 2010)

Dotierr dijo:


> Te respondo en base a mi experiencia:
> Iniciado por jolu
> A mi me parece un poco engorroso todo el tema de abrir cuenta,firmar,consulado,etc,etc y luego operar por internet.
> 
> ...





Opino exactamente lo mismo, asi que como ya dije en otro post es lo que hice. De hecho, en una mañana ya tenia la cuenta de valores abierta y las letras alemanas compradas (al 0,5% eso si...). La unica cuestion es que al ser de la cartera del banco no se pueden renovar automaticamente como en el Banco de España, asi que hay que estar atentos al vencimiento para renovarlas. Ah, y el resto de la pasta en fondos de inversion de todo tipo. La cuestion es tener la minima pasta en liquidez o depositos bancarios (cosa facil ahora con la rentabilidad que ambso estan ofreciendo...:abajo


----------



## grillo35 (2 Ene 2010)

grillo35 dijo:


> Opino exactamente lo mismo, asi que como ya dije en otro post es lo que hice. De hecho, en una mañana ya tenia la cuenta de valores abierta y las letras alemanas compradas (al 0,5% eso si...). La unica cuestion es que al ser de la cartera del banco no se pueden renovar automaticamente como en el Banco de España, asi que hay que estar atentos al vencimiento para renovarlas. Ah, y el resto de la pasta en fondos de inversion de todo tipo. La cuestion es tener la minima pasta en liquidez o depositos bancarios (cosa facil ahora con la rentabilidad que ambso estan ofreciendo...:abajo




Ah, se me ha olvidado comentar que al ser letras del tesoro tienen plazos de vernimiento hasta 18 meses, con lo que al tener que renovarlas expresamente cada cierto tiempo corres el peligro de que el dia que te venzan se produzca el temido corralito y te pille la neopeseta. Seria mucha mala suerte pero posible...: Si quieres plazos vencimientos mas largo hay que irse a bonos que ahora mismo presentan mucho riesgo de duracion.


----------



## picor (6 Ene 2010)

Sobre esto de la deuda pública alemana. Alguien ha probado de comprarla directamente a través de la web del bundesbank?

Me voy a poner a investigar sobre ello pero igual todo el proceso es mucho más sencillo y se puede hacer a través de algo similar a las cuentas directas del banco de españa

http://www.deutsche-finanzagentur.de/en/private-investors/


----------



## Ulisses (6 Ene 2010)

picor dijo:


> Sobre esto de la deuda pública alemana. Alguien ha probado de comprarla directamente a través de la web del bundesbank?
> 
> Me voy a poner a investigar sobre ello pero igual todo el proceso es mucho más sencillo y se puede hacer a través de algo similar a las cuentas directas del banco de españa
> 
> http://www.deutsche-finanzagentur.de/en/private-investors/



Me he bajado los formularios y es un poco farragoso traducirlos. ¿alguien lo ha hecho ya? 
Gracias


----------



## picor (6 Ene 2010)

Es más farragoso de lo que pensaba. Tiene telen:´(


----------



## pep007 (7 Ene 2010)

Nosotros estábamos en ello unos cientos de post mas atrás, yo me pare cuando me pidió el dlz o iban alemán, ahora que tengo el DLZ este solo necesito unas vacaciones y que me dejen paz un ratito en casa y a lo mejor lo intento, creo que mirare de abrir ese que varia con el ipc.


----------



## krako (7 Ene 2010)

pep007 dijo:


> Nosotros estábamos en ello unos cientos de post mas atrás, yo me pare cuando me pidió el dlz o iban alemán, ahora que tengo el DLZ este solo necesito unas vacaciones y que me dejen paz un ratito en casa y a lo mejor lo intento, creo que mirare de abrir ese que varia con el ipc.



BLZ, supongo, Bankleitzahl, número de identificación....


----------



## pep007 (8 Ene 2010)

krako dijo:


> BLZ, supongo, Bankleitzahl, número de identificación....



ya, enshuldigung, o como se diga. 

gracias.


----------



## Alxemi (25 Ene 2010)

up up!!!
matamoros, te llamaron???
alguien mas lo ha hecho últimamente?? yo me disponía a hacerlo en breve...


----------



## Construccion_basta_ya (29 Ene 2010)

Oigan, ¿Y si al final viene el default de media europa y es alemania la que se sale del euro?

¿Cambiaran los euros a neo Marcos a los no-residentes?
¿Dejaran repatriar los neo Marcos, o se considerara fuga de capitales de alemania?
¿Admitiran nuevos ingresos en euros procedentes del pais de origen a los no residentes?


Cavilemos


----------



## chernorat (31 Ene 2010)

Construccion_basta_ya dijo:


> Oigan, ¿Y si al final viene el default de media europa y es alemania la que se sale del euro?
> 
> ¿Cambiaran los euros a neo Marcos a los no-residentes?
> ¿Dejaran repatriar los neo Marcos, o se considerara fuga de capitales de alemania?
> ...



No tengo mucha idea del tema, pero en mi opinión:

- Entiendo que todos los capitales y depósitos del país pasarían a neo Marcos, sean de residentes o no. Más que nada, porque el dinero no lo tienes tú, lo tiene el banco, y no creo que a éste le haga mucha gracia que pierda pasta por el cambio de divisa.

- Supongo que depende del montante de los capitales que se transfieran, se consideraría fuga o no.

- Deberían admitirlos, pero lógicamente, los convertirían a la nueva moneda local según el tipo de cambio vigente.


----------



## tintigorri (1 Feb 2010)

Yo he llamado hoy, y una señorita me ha dicho que para abrir cuenta tenía que hacer una inversión minima de 50.000 €.

No sé si han cambiado los criterios o qué. Me he quedado desilusionado, despues de lo que me había costado decidirme. Cada vez veo las cosas peor por aquí y necesito hacer algo.

¿Alquien que haya podido hacerlo hace poco?


----------



## kaxkamel (4 Feb 2010)

p´arriba que interesa


----------



## spheratu (4 Feb 2010)

Oye,y por que siempre bonos alemanes? no pueden ser daneses o holandeses o de algún otro país civilizado?


----------



## Alxemi (4 Feb 2010)

Pero tintigorri tu rellenaset el formulario online y todo eso o has llamado directamente???


----------



## Lonchafina (4 Feb 2010)

pep007 dijo:


> Bueno como veo que hay gente que esta nerviosa, os voy a explicar el ultimo plan que tengo maquinado, y el que quiera empezar puede hacerlo paralelamente al mio o puede esperar a que acabe el proceso yo, lo que querais.
> 
> De ahora en adelante ire editando este post cada vez que haya cambios.
> 
> ...



No me funciona el link.

¿Alguien lo ha intentado en los últimos días?

Habéis llenado de dinero el mercado alemán y ya no quieren más...


----------



## tracyjan_borrado (4 Feb 2010)

Este funciona:

Abrir cuenta

Yo he enviado la solicitud y he recibido contestación. El único problema que ha surgido es que la mujer que tiene que atender mi llamada está de vacaciones hasta el día 12.



> Dear xxxxxxxxxxxxx, Thank you for your interest in opening a private account with us. In this connection I kindly ask you to get in touch with me on the phone at xxxxxxxxxxxxx in order to discuss the details concerning the handling of the prospective account. I would be pleased to call you back to avoid costs for you. I look forward to hearing from you. Yours sincerely,



La semana que viene os cuento.


----------



## reydmus (4 Feb 2010)

Y se sabe que cobra DB por tener la cuenta alli en comisiones y demas?

Yo estoy mirando un banco aleman por internet, si consigo avances, avisare.


----------



## belier (4 Feb 2010)

Al abrir la cuenta en el DB, cuando os pide el country code del teléfono, ¿qué ponéis? El 34 no me deja...


----------



## tracyjan_borrado (4 Feb 2010)

belier dijo:


> al abrir la cuenta en el db, cuando os pide el country code del teléfono, ¿qué ponéis? El 34 no me deja...



0034 

.......................


----------



## Leño (4 Feb 2010)

Hoy han cerrado las puertas. El enlace funciona, les llega y te responden. Hasta aquí todo bien, correcta y educadamente. En la primera conversación telefónica que he mantenido hoy, la srta. Ingrid me ha dicho que el mínimo son 100.000 euros. Luego llamé otra vez porque no daba crédito, creía que había entendido mal y me llevé la gran sorpresa: la srta Ingrid me confirmó que ni 100.00 ni dos millones, que habían tenido cientos de solicitudes y que tenían ORDEN DE ARRIBA de no abrir más cuentas para España. Verídico y de primera mano. 
Cabe plantearse muchos interrogantes....


----------



## spam (4 Feb 2010)

leño dijo:


> hoy han cerrado las puertas. El enlace funciona, les llega y te responden. Hasta aquí todo bien, correcta y educadamente. En la primera conversación telefónica que he mantenido hoy, la srta. Ingrid me ha dicho que el mínimo son 100.000 euros. Luego llamé otra vez porque no daba crédito, creía que había entendido mal y me llevé la gran sorpresa: La srta ingrid me confirmó que ni 100.00 ni dos millones, que habían tenido cientos de solicitudes y que tenían orden de arriba de no abrir más cuentas para españa. Verídico y de primera mano.
> Cabe plantearse muchos interrogantes....



jo-der... :8:


----------



## moboncio (4 Feb 2010)

spam dijo:


> jo-der... :8:



y abrir cuenta en marruecos? )


----------



## ghkghk (4 Feb 2010)

Leño dijo:


> Hoy han cerrado las puertas. El enlace funciona, les llega y te responden. Hasta aquí todo bien, correcta y educadamente. En la primera conversación telefónica que he mantenido hoy, la srta. Ingrid me ha dicho que el mínimo son 100.000 euros. Luego llamé otra vez porque no daba crédito, creía que había entendido mal y me llevé la gran sorpresa: la srta Ingrid me confirmó que ni 100.00 ni dos millones, que habían tenido cientos de solicitudes y que tenían ORDEN DE ARRIBA de no abrir más cuentas para España. Verídico y de primera mano.
> Cabe plantearse muchos interrogantes....



Hostias, esto es muy serio.


----------



## Akita (5 Feb 2010)

Leño dijo:


> Hoy han cerrado las puertas. El enlace funciona, les llega y te responden. Hasta aquí todo bien, correcta y educadamente. En la primera conversación telefónica que he mantenido hoy, la srta. Ingrid me ha dicho que el mínimo son 100.000 euros. Luego llamé otra vez porque no daba crédito, creía que había entendido mal y me llevé la gran sorpresa: la srta Ingrid me confirmó que ni 100.00 ni dos millones, que habían tenido cientos de solicitudes y que tenían ORDEN DE ARRIBA de no abrir más cuentas para España. Verídico y de primera mano.
> *Cabe plantearse muchos interrogantes....*



Primer interrogante: ¿por qué motivo no les iba a interesar la contratación de depósitos en su banco, proceda de donde proceda el cliente y su (blanco y legal) dinero?


----------



## Lonchafina (5 Feb 2010)

tracyjan dijo:


> Este funciona:
> 
> Abrir cuenta
> 
> ...



Muchas gracias.

Lo acabo de enviar. ¿Cuánto has tardado en recibir la documentación?

Joder, como me llamen por teléfono así en frío... Mi inglés es ramplón de cojones, ya que ahora estudio alemán (no es coña ) y nunca tuve un buen nivel de inglés.


----------



## tracyjan_borrado (5 Feb 2010)

Lonchafina dijo:


> Muchas gracias.
> 
> Lo acabo de enviar. ¿Cuánto has tardado en recibir la documentación?
> 
> Joder, como me llamen por teléfono así en frío... Mi inglés es ramplón de cojones, ya que ahora estudio alemán (no es coña ) y nunca tuve un buen nivel de inglés.



No he recibido aún nada. Me llegó el e-mail al día siguiente, les consulté un par de cosillas y me dijeron que llamara a partir del día 10, que era cuando volvía de vacaciones la chica que se iba a encargar de gestionarme la cuenta.



> Thank you for your recent e-mail.
> 
> We first have to talk together before we can send the account opening documents to you.
> 
> ...






Leño dijo:


> Hoy han cerrado las puertas. El enlace funciona, les llega y te responden. Hasta aquí todo bien, correcta y educadamente. En la primera conversación telefónica que he mantenido hoy, la srta. Ingrid me ha dicho que el mínimo son 100.000 euros. Luego llamé otra vez porque no daba crédito, creía que había entendido mal y me llevé la gran sorpresa: la srta Ingrid me confirmó que ni 100.00 ni dos millones, que habían tenido cientos de solicitudes y que tenían ORDEN DE ARRIBA de no abrir más cuentas para España. Verídico y de primera mano.
> Cabe plantearse muchos interrogantes....



¿El e-mail de respuesta lo firmaba Ingrid o lo firmaba una tal Annegret desde el e-mail de Ingrid? Me has acojonado bastante, la verdad ...


----------



## Leño (5 Feb 2010)

tracyjan dijo:


> ¿El e-mail de respuesta lo firmaba Ingrid o lo firmaba una tal Annegret desde el e-mail de Ingrid? Me has acojonado bastante, la verdad ...



Lo firmaba Ingrid. Luego hablé con ella y también con una tal Simone.
Escribid si tenéis algo nuevo.


----------



## tochopolilla (5 Feb 2010)

Agradeceria que si alguno de vosotros os han atendido en español me mande un privado. No me defiendo en inglés y menos en alemán.

gracias


----------



## Lonchafina (5 Feb 2010)

Yo les he enviado el cuestionario anoche, y todavía no me han contestado.

Y veréis como no quieren un cliente españolito más...


----------



## picor (5 Feb 2010)

https://secure.deutsche-bank.de/pbc/reddotforms/pbc/terminvereinbarung-devisenauslaender_en.html

Si es este enlace no funciona. 

No me extrañaría nada que efectivamente hayan cortado el grifo, primero pidiendo imposiciones altas, luego cortando por lo sano (son alemanes y vete a saber los motivos que puedan tener si eso es cierto, al fin y al cabo ellos son los primeros deudores que tenemos creo haber leido y dudo que les interese contribuir a la fuga masiva de depósitos del sistema bancario ejpañol )


----------



## Albertini (6 Feb 2010)

loa jodimos ni bonos ni pollas corralito ON


----------



## Astur147 (6 Feb 2010)

No estaría de mas un resumen en el primer post, para no leerse las 28 páginas..


----------



## bluebeetle (6 Feb 2010)

¿Qué alternativas tenemos?


----------



## wolf45 (7 Feb 2010)

estan cerrando amijos, toca correr,,,, haber hecho los deberes antes, los mios hace años que lo estan


----------



## wolf45 (7 Feb 2010)

buscaos cuentas off-shores, son caras de narices, pero simepre estan disponibles, pero cuidado, con buenas referencias, hay mucho timo


----------



## Nimrod (7 Feb 2010)

A mí hace meses que me enviaron un mail diciéndome que se pondrían en contacto conmigo tras rellenar el cuestionario y nunca más se supo.


----------



## mc_toni (8 Feb 2010)

wolf45 dijo:


> buscaos cuentas off-shores, son caras de narices, pero simepre estan disponibles, pero cuidado, con buenas referencias, hay mucho timo




Entonces para los que estamos sin ahorrillos, la unicasolución es almacenar los billetes impresos por alemania y francia, verdad?


----------



## andIfeelfine (8 Feb 2010)

Acabo de probar:




> Dear XXXXXXXX,
> 
> Thank you for your interest in opening a private account with us.
> 
> ...



Confirmado lo que decían unos posts atrás. Sólo quieren "ricos"


----------



## jolu (10 Feb 2010)

Viendo que los alemanes han cerrado el grifo,solo queda a los que tengan dinero la opción de societe generale a través de La caixa, ¿me equivoco?


----------



## Bender (11 Feb 2010)

Uno más. Hoy he hablado con una tal Simone:

1- Cuenta corriente que paga 0.35%.
2- Mínimo 100.000€.
3- La pasta se tiene que quedar 6 meses.
4- Se puede comprar deuda pública del gobierno alemán directamente (sin necesidad de cuenta corriente allí).
5- El titular tiene que hablar alemán o inglés por cojones.

Alucinante. Tienes que llevar más de 100.000€ y encima tenerlos "quietos paraos" en la cuenta durante al menos seis meses. No he preguntado cómo se materializaría esa obligación de 6 meses, pero supongo que como un ostión en forma de comisión si te lo llevas antes del plazo.

Lo que me ha sorprendido es (4), porque tenía entendido precisamente lo contrario. ¿Alguien puede aportar algo más al respecto?.


----------



## Alxemi (13 Feb 2010)

:/ Sospechaba algo así, pero en fin, yo no dispongo de mi viruta hasta verano asi que es lo que hay.

Me parece que toca volver al hilo de exclavizador:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...tivas/75854-inversiones-anticorralito-20.html


----------



## tintigorri (14 Feb 2010)

Alxemi dijo:


> Pero tintigorri tu rellenaset el formulario online y todo eso o has llamado directamente???



Primero rellené el formulario, luego llegó el correo diciendo que llamase y cuando lo hice fué cuando me explicaron que el mínimo era de 50.000,00 (veo que ahora lo han subido a 100.000,00), no tengo duda sobre el importe porque les envié un correo para que me confirmaran el minimo de 50.000,00 y me contentó Simone (pero con dirección de Ingrid) pidiendome acreditar la procedencia del mismo ¡¡¡¡

¿ A alguien le ha pasado lo mismo?

Pues el caso en que como lo mio es todo limpio, les mandé la documentación que me parecio pertinente y van y me escriben otro correo diciendome que , como ya me han dicho el minimo es 50.000,00 , y nada mas.

Pues ahí me he quedado.

¿ por donde seguimos?

P


----------



## Alxemi (15 Feb 2010)

pues por otra parte, porque estos del DB está calro qeu han cortado el grifo.

Yo le estoy dando vueltas al hilo de eXclavizador http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...inversiones-anticorralito-20.html#post2483869


----------



## Bender (8 Mar 2010)

Ya he abierto una cuenta corriente en el DB y una cuenta de depósito de valores en el tesoro alemán. Es tan sencillo (y complicado) como coger el avión, ir a Berlín o a Frankfurt y presentarse en una sucursal del DB y en las oficinas del tesoro (que sólo tiene en esas dos ciudades). Hablar bien inglés es imprescindible.

No es estrictamente necesario tener una cuenta en un banco alemán para comprar valores del tesoro, pero algunos inconvenientes prácticos (que describiré en su momento) lo hacen muy aconsejable. La del DB es una cuenta corriente que no admite domiciliaciones, que no tiene coste mensual y que da el 0.35%. Las transferencias a bancos europeos tampoco tienen gastos. Ningún mínimo en la cantidad y ninguna estupidez del estilo de tener allí el dinero un mínimo de tiempo (eso se lo han sacado de la manga las que atienden las peticiones vía web, supongo que para ahorrarse trabajo).

Estoy preparando un megapost con todo bien detallado, por lo que dado lo justo que voy de tiempo va a tardar, pero de momento quedaros con la idea de abrir una cuenta en alemania tanto en un banco como en el tesoro es tan sencillo como aquí (en realidad más), sólo que hay que coger un avión y hablar inglés.


----------



## jolu (9 Mar 2010)

Esperamos ese megapost.

Supongo que si hablas alemán también te atienden??????


----------



## Andrespp (9 Mar 2010)

Bender dijo:


> Estoy preparando un megapost con todo bien detallado, por lo que dado lo justo que voy de tiempo va a tardar, pero de momento quedaros con la idea de abrir una cuenta en alemania tanto en un banco como en el tesoro es tan sencillo como aquí (en realidad más), sólo que hay que coger un avión y hablar inglés.




Se agradece muchisimo esta iniciativa tuya.


----------



## Bender (9 Mar 2010)

jolu dijo:


> Supongo que si hablas alemán también te atienden??????



Hombre... eso se sobreentiende.


----------



## Bender (9 Mar 2010)

Mejor vamos poco a poco o tardaré mucho.

(nota: Finanzagentur = tesoro alemán)



*¿Cómo se puede comprar deuda pública alemana?*

1) Se da la orden de compra a la Finanzagentur y se hace una transferencia al Bundesbank. Los valores quedan depositados en la cuenta de valores de la Finanzagentur, que no tiene coste alguno.

2) Se da la orden de compra a la Finanzagentur y ellos cargan a débito el importe en tu cuenta corriente. Los valores quedan depositados en la cuenta de valores de la Finanzagentur.

3) Se da la orden a tu banco, el cual realiza la compra cargando el importe en tu cuenta corriente y a continuacíón:

3.1) Deposita los valores en una cuenta de depósito de valores del propio banco, que tiene coste.

3.2) Traspasa, sin coste (no está permitido cargar nada) los valores a tu cuenta de depósito en la Finanzagentur.

*¿Se puede comprar deuda alemana sin tener cuenta en la Finanzagentur*

Sí, con el método (3.1), pero el banco cobrará una comisión de custodia que dado el bajo rendimiento de la deuda pública se come en la práctica una parte nada despreciable de las ganancias (en el DB, para la cuenta de valores maś habitual es el 0.10%, cuando las letras a un año están dando un rendimiento ahora del 0.38%). No estoy seguro de que esto se pueda hacer directamente desde un banco español, y en todo caso si se puede seguro que no está obligado, como ocurre con los bancos alemanes, a no cobrar comisión por la compra de los valores a la Finanzagentur.

*¿Se puede comprar entonces deuda pública alemana sin tener cuenta en un banco alemán?*

Sí, con el método (1). Sin embargo sigues necesitando una cuenta de depósito de valores en la propia Finanzagentur y además existe un inconveniente muy importante: hay que asociar una cuenta corriente en un banco para el pago de los rendimientos. Dado que la Finanzagentur no es un banco, no se aplica la normativa europea relativa a transferencias entre bancos, sin embargo en el caso de los bancos alemanes existen acuerdos que permiten que el pago de los rendimientos se haga como una transferencia cualquiera y sin coste. Sin embargo, si se tratara de un banco español éste podría, por ejemplo, cargarte una comisión por recibir el dinero. Si asocias una cuenta en un banco español te harán firmar un documento que básicamente dice que si se produce algún retraso en la recepción de los rendimientos o el banco destinatario cobra alguna comisión, ellos no se hacen responsables. El mismo problema puedes tenerlo a la hora de los reembolsos al vencimiento de los valores, en cuyo caso el palo puede ser muchísimo mayor.

Por todo esto, en la práctica necesitas una cuenta corriente en un banco alemán.

*¿Dónde está la Finanzagentur?*

Hay oficina en Berlín y Frankfurt. En Frankfurt está en Lurgiallee 5, a unos 10Km del centro:

finanzagentur - Google Maps

[editado]
El link anterior es poco preciso. En el siguiente la flecha verde indica exáctamente dónde está la puerta:

http://maps.google.es/maps?q=50.170...50.170954,8.640511&spn=0.002948,0.006539&z=18
[/editado]

Ojo que la entrada no es la principal del edificio (un montón de puertas), sino una única puerta a la izquierda justo al lado de la señal que pone "Bundesrepublik Deutschland Finanzagentur GmbH".

La parada de metro Riedwiese de la línea U2 está justo al lado. Podéis coger la línea U2 en el centro en Willy-Brandt-Platz, junto al rascacielos del BCE (qué casualidad). Por supuesto se puede ir también desde la estación central de trenes tomando las líneas U4 y U5 y haciendo transbordo en Willy-Brandt-Platz a la U2.

Por supuesto se puede ir en taxi (~20€ desde la estación), pero un lonchafinista de pro debería usar el metro, bien billete único (Einzelfahrt Frankfurt ~2.30€ x 2) o bien billete diario (Tageskarte Frankfurt ~6€), que compensa a nada que vayas a usar el metro algo más a lo largo del día.



En mi opinión lo más práctico es (2) o (3.2). La única diferencia es quién inicia el proceso. En ambos casos necesitas una cuenta de depósito de valores en la Finanzagentur, que es donde quedan custodiados los valores. Se pueden dar órdenes de compra, venta y hacer consultas tanto online como por teléfono. En el caso del teléfono no te pueden garantizar obviamente que quien te atienda cuando llames hable inglés, PERO pueden informarte de cuándo estará esa(s) persona(s) o hacer que te devuelva la llamada cuanto antes.

Yo no tenía cita pero no había nadie y me atendieron inmediatamente tras buscar al que mejor hablaba inglés. No obstante, y por ir sobre seguro, sugeriría que llamaseis antes indicando lo que queréis para concertar una cita y garantizar que os podrá atender esta persona u otra que hable inglés perfectamente. Todo esto, por supuesto, para después de la cita en el banco, de la que hablaremos en otro post.

(... continuará ...)


----------



## Alxemi (9 Mar 2010)

Mil gracias Bender, esperamos ansiosos el resto de las entregas ^_^


----------



## Bender (10 Mar 2010)

Ya que hemos empezado por el final (la Finanzagentur), vamos a acabarlo.

Como decía en el mensaje anterior, podéis sin más presentaros allí y pedir que alguien os explique la película y os ayude a rellenar los formularios, que es lo que hice yo, pero casi mejor si vais con los deberes hechos.

Vamos a ver los formularios que hay que rellenar, que son unos cuantos.

DISCLAIMER: la información que proporciono se basa en lo que me explicaron y en las copias que tengo aquí de lo que rellené, pero los formularios están en alemán, así que utilizad lo que cuento como guía, pero es vuestra responsabilidad estar seguros de lo que firmáis.

En esta página se pueden descargar todos los formularios:

Vamos a necesitar los siguientes:

1- Apertura de cuenta.
2- Exención de impuestos en origen.
3- Operación online.
4- Operación telefónica.
5- Autorización para cargos a débito.
6- Autorización a terceros.

Lo de la apertura de cuenta está claro. La exención de pago de impuestos en origen es porque sois residentes en España, y por lo tanto pagaréis vuestros impuestos en España. Esto les dice que no deben hacer ninguna retención y que deben pasar la información fiscal sobre rendimientos a la hacienda española. Al no haber retenciones tened en cuenta que tendréis que pagar el 18% de los rendimientos en vuestra declaración del IRPF correspondiente al año fiscal en el que los percibáis. Lo de la operación online y telefónica también está claro. La autorización para cargos a débito les permite a ellos retirar el dinero de vuestra cuenta corriente asociada cuando les dáis una orden de compra (método 2 en el mensaje anterior). Por último, la autorización a terceros sólo es necesaria si queréis que alguien esté autorizado a operar con vuestra cuenta.

En todo este papelamen pondremos la cuenta corriente en dos sitios: en el formulario de apertura como la cuenta destinataria de los rendimientos y reembolsos y en la autorización de cargos a débito como la cuenta desde la que se retirará automáticamente la pasta para satisfacer las órdenes de compra. No tienen por qué ser la misma cuenta, pero de hecho lo lógico es que lo sean.

(... continuará ...)


----------



## Bender (10 Mar 2010)

Pensaba ir subiendo imágenes de los formularios anotados indicando qué es lo que hay que rellenar y qué hay que poner en cada casilla, pero sólo me deja incrustar imágenes usando URL. Preferiría no utilizar un servidor externo. ¿Cómo puedo insertar imágenes y que queden en burbuja.info? (cada imágen es de unos 400k, una for formulario)


----------



## Ahorradorespañolista (17 Mar 2010)

Bender dijo:


> Pensaba ir subiendo imágenes de los formularios anotados indicando qué es lo que hay que rellenar y qué hay que poner en cada casilla, pero sólo me deja incrustar imágenes usando URL. Preferiría no utilizar un servidor externo. ¿Cómo puedo insertar imágenes y que queden en burbuja.info? (cada imágen es de unos 400k, una for formulario)



Por lo que he podido averiguar en el foro creo que la única forma es a través del menú (en la parte de arriba de la página web) _*Comunidad, Fotos y álbumes*_, y una vez allí creas un album donde puedes ir subiendo las fotos que quieras. Aunque pone que hay un límite máximo en cuanto a tamaño, lo cierto es que te admite de mayor tamaño (he hecho la prueba con una de 482 Kb y me lo admite, pero según dice en la nota informativa referente a subir fotos, te readaptará el tamaño).
Por tanto, puedes intentar "trozear" la imagen y subirla a trozos o subirla entera y ver cómo queda una vez que la página web te lo ha readaptado. Siempre tienes la opción de borrar el album de fotos si no te gusta como queda.

Otra posibilidad es incrustar imágenes usando URL de servidores externos, pero se me ocurre que podrías usar una página web personal (como las que te permite crear tu proveedor de ADSL para tu uso personal) de forma que tú tendrías todo el control sobre la imagen que quieres que se vea en el foro.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (22 Mar 2010)

*comprar bonos alemanes*

Buenas queridos amigos:8

Soy nuevo por aqui y escribo para poder aclararme en este lio que hay en Ejpagna.:8:

Estoy interesado en comprar bonos en Alemania y he estado siguiendo el hilo con atención. ¿Hay alguna manera de comprarlos en Ejpagna?::

es que no se alemán y muy poco ingles

Gracias


----------



## Bender (22 Mar 2010)

1- Documento de apertura de cuenta en la Finanzagentur, anotado:



(... continuará...)


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (22 Mar 2010)

Gracias Bendero

A ver que podemos hacer los pobres ignorantes como yo para poder poner a salvo nuestros pocos ahorros a salvo de las garras de estos XJJJGXÑOPDS!!!!!!:: gobernantes


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (22 Mar 2010)

Bender por casualidad tu sabes como podria comprar bonos o abrir una cuenta Db en Alemania con garantias y sin temor a ser engañado

¿Hay algun servicio de traductores jurados bilingues aleman-español que conozcas y puedan asesorar?

Muchas graciaso


----------



## Florecilla Silvestre (23 Mar 2010)

Hola gente.

Escribo este mensaje para confirmar que efectivamente, DB está pidiendo a no residentes 50,000 leurapios de depósito inicial en la cuenta. La mujer que me atendió por teléfono le consultó a otra algo sobre mí y escuché por lo bajini "von einem spanien". Así que no sé si tienen instrucciones de pedir depósitos grandes a los pigs o es política común con todos los no residentes (me parece recordar que en su página web pedían un mínimo de 5,000 euros depositados)

No tengo problema en agarrar un avión y pasarme por unas oficinas del DB en persona para abrir una cuenta pero me temo que pidan documentación para demostrar que eres residente. Si lo que dice Bender en el post del [08-mar-2010, 14:09] es correcto, será cuestión de hacerlo antes de que se cierre la ventana de oportunidad. Y a propósito, que como afortunado poseedor de unos ahorrillos, buen inglés y un pasaporte de un país que todavía es de la zona Schengen, espero el anunciado megapost de Bender como agüita de Mayo


----------



## Bender (25 Mar 2010)

Florecilla Silvestre dijo:


> Hola gente.
> 
> Escribo este mensaje para confirmar que efectivamente, DB está pidiendo a no residentes 50,000 leurapios de depósito inicial en la cuenta. La mujer que me atendió por teléfono le consultó a otra algo sobre mí y escuché por lo bajini "von einem spanien". Así que no sé si tienen instrucciones de pedir depósitos grandes a los pigs o es política común con todos los no residentes (me parece recordar que en su página web pedían un mínimo de 5,000 euros depositados)



Están echando balones fuera (escaqueándose), y la prueba más evidente es que a cada uno le piden unas condiciones distintas.



> No tengo problema en agarrar un avión y pasarme por unas oficinas del DB en persona para abrir una cuenta pero me temo que pidan documentación para demostrar que eres residente. Si lo que dice Bender en el post del [08-mar-2010, 14:09] es correcto, será cuestión de hacerlo antes de que se cierre la ventana de oportunidad. Y a propósito, que como afortunado poseedor de unos ahorrillos, buen inglés y un pasaporte de un país que todavía es de la zona Schengen, espero el anunciado megapost de Bender como agüita de Mayo



Ya te digo. Tan sencillo como escoger una oficina, decir lo que quieres, que vas a pasar por allí casualmente la semana siguiente y fijar una cita.

Empecé por decir que quería abrir una cuenta de NO RESIDENTE, así que seguro que no hay ningún problema. Es cierto que en mi caso estamos hablando de muchos ceros, pero estoy casi seguro de que eso no hablé de cantidades hasta que estuve allí. Insisto, no estoy completamente seguro pero creo que si me hubieran puesto pegas y me hubiera visto obligado a jugar la carta de "los ceros" me acordaría.


----------



## Bender (25 Mar 2010)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> Bender por casualidad tu sabes como podria comprar bonos o abrir una cuenta Db en Alemania con garantias y sin temor a ser engañado
> 
> ¿Hay algun servicio de traductores jurados bilingues aleman-español que conozcas y puedan asesorar?



Yo no conozco ninguno.

De todas formas ten en cuenta que el acceso online es en inglés, y muy posiblemente tengas que hablar con ellos en alguna ocasión (igual que de vez en cuando para ciertas cosas no hay más remedio que llamar al banco o pasarse por allí), así que el inglés no sólo es imprescindible para abrir la cuenta sino que también lo es para su gestión.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (26 Mar 2010)

Hola Bender, al final he ido a una oficina de DB aqui en Sabadell (soy cliente) y me han dicho que ellos se encargan de comprarme los Bonos en Alemania:rolleye:

Supongo que aunque no igual tambien es una manera valida y seguraienso: de tener el dinero invertido en Alemaniaienso: porque supongo que los Bonos irán a mi nombre y aún quebrando el DB de aqui o echandonos del € yo tengo invertido allí:cook: ¿que opinas?ienso:


----------



## Itoo (26 Mar 2010)

Bender dijo:


> 1- Documento de apertura de cuenta en la Finanzagentur, anotado:
> 
> 
> 
> (... continuará...)



Hola Bender,

No consigo ver la imagen a su tamaño, solo en pequeñito. ¿ Os pasa a los demas ?

Estoy muuuy interesado en estos documentos. Ya estaba dispuesto a rellenarlos por mi cuenta, justo cuando he visto tu mensaje. Si tengo una guia para no meter la pata, pues de lujo.

Tambien te he enviado un privado.

Gracias,


----------



## japiluser (28 Mar 2010)

*+ autorizaciones*



Bender dijo:


> Ya que hemos empezado por el final (la Finanzagentur), vamos a acabarlo.
> 
> Como decía en el mensaje anterior, podéis sin más presentaros allí y pedir que alguien os explique la película y os ayude a rellenar los formularios, que es lo que hice yo, pero casi mejor si vais con los deberes hechos.
> 
> ...



Si le doy al link de "autorización para cargos a débito" en lugar de salirme un impreso me sale una indicación con el anagrama de adobe reader.
Tienes el link bien puesto Bender, lo puedes mirar.
Gracias miles.


----------



## Bender (6 Abr 2010)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> Hola Bender, al final he ido a una oficina de DB aqui en Sabadell (soy cliente) y me han dicho que ellos se encargan de comprarme los Bonos en Alemania:rolleye:
> 
> Supongo que aunque no igual tambien es una manera valida y seguraienso: de tener el dinero invertido en Alemaniaienso: porque supongo que los Bonos irán a mi nombre y aún quebrando el DB de aqui o echandonos del € yo tengo invertido allí:cook: ¿que opinas?ienso:



El problema de comprar deuda pública alemana a través de un intermediario son las comisiones. En alemania por ley los bancos no pueden cobrar comisiones por la compra directa de deuda al tesoro (los mercados secundarios son otro cantar), pero sí que pueden cobrar por la custodia, y aunque la comisión sea muy pequeña se come gran parte del rendimiento al ser este último también muy bajo actualmente (como ya comenté 0.10% por custodia de estos productos en el DB... ten en cuenta que las letras a un año están dando el 0.38%). En España también pasa lo mismo: un banco español no puede cobrarte comisión por la compra de deuda al tesoro español. Pero lo que tú estás diciendo es que un banco español (el DB de aquí es un banco español propiedad del DB alemán, pero constituido como sociedad independiente en España) compre deuda alemana, y te cobrarán la comisión que les parezca, que por poca que sea se te va a comer el rendimiento.

El banco actúa como depositario de unos papelitos que dicen que el tesoro alemán te debe X dinero. Ante una salida del euro en principio tú sigues siendo el titutar y esos valores seguirían estando denominados en euros (o en neomarcos si es Alemania la que se larga por libre). Sin embargo esos valores están depositados en una entidad española sujeta a las leyes españolas, por lo que ante un decreto confiscatorio podrías darte por jodido (claro que algo así sólo ocurriría tres telediarios antes del mad max).


----------



## Bender (6 Abr 2010)

Itoo dijo:


> Hola Bender,
> 
> No consigo ver la imagen a su tamaño, solo en pequeñito. ¿ Os pasa a los demas ?
> 
> Gracias,



A mí me funciona bien... ¿alguien más tiene problemas?


----------



## Bender (6 Abr 2010)

japiluser dijo:


> Si le doy al link de "autorización para cargos a débito" en lugar de salirme un impreso me sale una indicación con el anagrama de adobe reader.
> Tienes el link bien puesto Bender, lo puedes mirar.
> Gracias miles.



Oops. Copié el enlace a la imágen en lugar de al pdf. Editado y corregido. Gracias.

Hoy mismo sigo con los formularios...


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (6 Abr 2010)

pues que bien...::::::veo que me tendre que ir a Deutschland a hacer el Paco Martinez Soria:cook::cook::cook:y hacerlo alli directamente...¿donde pagaria impuestos allí o aquí?ienso:

(Gracias por la anterior respuesta majo


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (6 Abr 2010)

perdon... ahora si...


----------



## Deibis (7 Abr 2010)

Yo voy para Alemania de visita unos días allá por Julio y alguna vez más hasta final de año. Espero que no sea demasiado tarde y el MadMax no haya llegado todavía ::


----------



## Azrael_II (5 May 2010)

vamos que la unica solucion ahora es bankolchon


----------



## mgm1954 (5 May 2010)

*De piedra*

Hoy me he acercado a la Caixa,donde tengo cuenta,y he preguntado por la compra de bonos alemanes,y la respuesta me ha sorprendido.:solo actuan de intemediarios si tienes cuenta en su banca privada con un saldo minimo de 500.000 e y solo con una compra minima de 200.000 €.
Es asi en todoslos bancos o es posible comprar cantidades menores,50.000 € por ej.


----------



## Dotierr (5 May 2010)

mgm1954 dijo:


> Hoy me he acercado a la Caixa,donde tengo cuenta,y he preguntado por la compra de bonos alemanes,y la respuesta me ha sorprendido.:solo actuan de intemediarios si tienes cuenta en su banca privada con un saldo minimo de 500.000 e y solo con una compra minima de 200.000 €.
> Es asi en todoslos bancos o es posible comprar cantidades menores,50.000 € por ej.



Lo habitual o normal suele ser un mínimo de 50000, al menos en Bankinter, Inversis...


----------



## mgm1954 (5 May 2010)

Gracias ya me extrañaba,de todas maneras y segun lo que se comenta por aqui quizas sea mas seguro,por que de esto es de lo que se trata en mi caso,decantarse por bonos Noruegos.


----------



## manstein (5 May 2010)

Y si nos atrevemos con el t bond o notes?. El € me da miedo, incluso en el bund


----------



## reydmus (5 May 2010)

Girokonto-Rechner - Girokonten - Banken - Finanzen - FOCUS Online

Pongo esto para analizar.

En busqueda de un banco online y a ser posible gratis


----------



## Construccion_basta_ya (7 May 2010)

chernorat dijo:


> No tengo mucha idea del tema, pero en mi opinión:
> 
> - Entiendo que todos los capitales y depósitos del país pasarían a neo Marcos, sean de residentes o no. Más que nada, porque el dinero no lo tienes tú, lo tiene el banco, y no creo que a éste le haga mucha gracia que pierda pasta por el cambio de divisa.
> .



Puede que la banco no le hiciera mucha gracia, pero es posible que entre los diversos estados comunitarios hubiera acuerdos para "no hacernos mas daño del necesario", y lo mas probable es que los PIGS logaran pactar con el gobierno Aleman que los euros de sus "ciudadanos" quedasen como euros (o la moneda que adoptase el PIG) para favorecer su repatriación. Por otra parte, es posible que tampoco al gobierno Alemán le interesara asumir con su Tesoro y su economia el lastre de respaldar la conversion a neomarcos de unos valores faciales en euros de unos ciudadanos de otros paises (de facto devaluados) adquiridos sinun subyacente real (p.e. obtenido por venta de pisitos burbujeados).

Es decir, no veo tan improbable que ante una hipotética espantá de Alemania del euro, las cuentas en euros de los no residentes, se quedaran como euros (o traducidas a neopesetas si llegara el caso).

¿Qué opinan Uds?


----------



## lainz (7 May 2010)

Construccion_basta_ya dijo:


> Puede que la banco no le hiciera mucha gracia, pero es posible que entre los diversos estados comunitarios hubiera acuerdos para "no hacernos mas daño del necesario", y lo mas probable es que los PIGS logaran pactar con el gobierno Aleman que los euros de sus "ciudadanos" quedasen como euros (o la moneda que adoptase el PIG) para favorecer su repatriación. Por otra parte, es posible que tampoco al gobierno Alemán le interesara asumir con su Tesoro y su economia el lastre de respaldar la conversion a neomarcos de unos valores faciales en euros de unos ciudadanos de otros paises (de facto devaluados) adquiridos sinun subyacente real (p.e. obtenido por venta de pisitos burbujeados).
> 
> Es decir, no veo tan improbable que ante una hipotética espantá de Alemania del euro, las cuentas en euros de los no residentes, se quedaran como euros (o traducidas a neopesetas si llegara el caso).
> 
> ¿Qué opinan Uds?



Hace meses que llevo leyendo todo lo que encuentro en este y otros foros sobre el tema. Sopesando llevarme los 4 duros que tengo ahorrados fuera de Hispanistán y siempre he barajado esa posibilidad que comentas, es más estoy convencido que todas esas posibilidades y más ya están contempladas.

Cada vez más a menudo tengo la sensación de una rata buscando una salida en un laberinto que no lleva a ninguna parte.

Edito.

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...de-teneis-vuestros-ahorros-4.html#post2755155



Leño dijo:


> Hola Bender, yo también tengo cuenta en Frankfurt de no residente, pero últimamente he oído rumores de que podría existir una normativa europea, me refiero al schengen, en que cada país podría tener jurisdicción sobre las cuentas No Residente de sus súbditos en países del Schengen. Estoy como loco buscando alguna referencia que contraste los rumores, pero aún no he dado con ella. Sabéis alguno algo de esto?





jems38 dijo:


> Hace unos meses se produjo una reunión de los países zona Euro, estaba presente el GAFI ( Grupo de Acción Financiera Internacional) en este encuentro se perfilaron unos acuerdos y otros fueron aprobados. Entre estos acuerdos se encuentran algunas limitaciones para la evasión de capitales hacia paraísos fiscales, financiación internacional hacia el terrorismo y se pretende evitar la evasión fiscal y blanqueo de capitales.
> 
> Otros asuntos se encuentran a falta de firma, desconozco el contenido exacto, pero entre ellos se encuentra un acuerdo germano-español para pasar información de las cuentas de no residentes al BdE.
> No hay casi nada seguro, lo único para mí son los francos suizos en efectivo.
> Saludos.


----------



## Defensor de la alegría (14 May 2010)

Quienes tengan la suerte de contar con ahorros lo bastante fuertes como para merecerles la pena abrir una cuenta en Alemania, que sepan que ahora les puede interesar más que nunca. Hay rumores insistentes de que los alemanes puedan acabar abandonando el euro, lo que en principio sería positivo para quienes tengan sus ahorros allí.

Aquí os dejo el enlace donde se está hablando de este tema:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...59102-alemania-se-plantea-salir-del-euro.html


----------



## Crisistunidad (16 May 2010)

¿Hay algo nuevo con este tema? Lo he estado leyendo y deduzco que la vía de abrir cuenta online con el DB está totalmente cerrada.

¿Alguna novedad?

¿Alguien ha usado el método de coger un vuelo y presentarse por allí? ¿Le ha funcionado? ¿Podría contar los pasos?

Thanks.


----------



## Esto Va a Petar (8 Jun 2010)

Os cuento mi experiencia. He ido al Deutche de aqui que soy cliente para ver si me lo podian gestionar todo desde aqui (cojones que soy cliente suyo).

Me ido directo ha hablar con uno que tenia acento aleman bestial. Le he comentado que queria una cuenta en deutche pero de alemania lo mas barata posible.

El me ha preguntado si era mucho pedir para que la queria y le he dicho lo del corralito. No sabia que era y se lo he explicado. El me ha ofrecido un fondo (jajajaja se cree que soy novato) que invierte en deuda publica alemana y yo le he dicho que no que queria una cuenta en alemania con opcion a comprar deuda directamente.

Total que se ha puesto a llamar por telefono a Alemania y ha estado hablando un buen rato con una tia (supongo porque el telefono en listin del ordenador ponia una tal anne) en aleman sobre lo que yo le pedia. Se rien de vez en cuando (cosa que me ha mosqueado) y despues de un buen rato cuelga

luego me ha dicho que le de mis datos y que ya se pondria en contacto conmigo para quedar y firmar todos los papeles.

Hace 3 dias de eso y no se nada.


¿Alternativas?


----------



## ignacio28 (8 Jun 2010)

Esto Va a Petar dijo:


> Os cuento mi experiencia. He ido al Deutche de aqui que soy cliente para ver si me lo podian gestionar todo desde aqui (cojones que soy cliente suyo).
> 
> Me ido directo ha hablar con uno que tenia acento aleman bestial. Le he comentado que queria una cuenta en deutche pero de alemania lo mas barata posible.
> 
> ...



pues en cuanto sepas algo te agradeceria que lo dijeses, yo mas o menos estoy barajando la misma opcion.


----------



## ignacio28 (8 Jun 2010)

nada nuevo? por ahora parece ke la unica opcion es ING?


----------



## Esto Va a Petar (8 Jun 2010)

ignacio28 dijo:


> nada nuevo? por ahora parece ke la unica opcion es ING?



¿Es seguro que te puedes hacer una cuenta no residente en ING?

Estuve googleando un rato y no encontre nada. Mi aleman es penoso.

ING Gesellschaften in Deutschland
ING Commercial Banking Deutschland

Haber si alguien arroja luz porque yo solo veo paginas como tipo "corporativas", no paginas tipo como esta de españa:

ING DIRECT: Cuenta Naranja, Cuenta Nómina, Hipoteca, Broker, Planes, Fondos... Eso es Fresh Banking

En las primeras no parece que puedas contratar algo, sin embargo la otra es mas comercial y si que se puede contratar


----------



## vidarr (8 Jun 2010)

Esto Va a Petar dijo:


> ¿Es seguro que te puedes hacer una cuenta no residente en ING?
> 
> Estuve googleando un rato y no encontre nada. Mi aleman es penoso.
> 
> ...



El equivalente alemán a ING Direct es ING DiBa:

https://www.ing-diba.de

Es la división de la cartilla de ahorro de toda la vida, o sea, no banca privada ni de trading ni lerias extrañas 

Por cierto, edito para decir que ING DiBa requería domicilio alemán, y no creo que haya cambiado.

"Sie sind mindestens 18 Jahre alt und Ihr Wohnsitz ist in Deutschland" (mínimo 18 abriles y residencia en Alemania)


----------



## corralita (8 Jun 2010)

Cuando estuve en Alemania pregunté en ING y me dijeron que debía vivir allí para abrir la cuenta.

¡¡Si sacáis el dinero venid a este hilo a firmar!!

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...eras-600-000-personas-que-vayan-al-banco.html



Don Pío dijo:


> Probabilidad de quiebra de España, 15%.
> Probabilidad de quiebra de las cajas 30%.
> Probabilidad de quiebra de los bancos 15%.
> Probabilidad de robo en el hogar (según Mapfre) 1 entre 3000, es decir, 0´03%.
> ¿Dónde dicen que está el dinero más seguro?.


----------



## vidarr (8 Jun 2010)

corralita dijo:


> Iniciado por Don Pío Ver Mensaje
> Probabilidad de quiebra de España, 15%.
> Probabilidad de quiebra de las cajas 30%.
> Probabilidad de quiebra de los bancos 15%.
> ...



Hombre, si hay quiebras bancarias generalizadas o incluso del estado, ese 0,03% de probabilidades de que te entren en casa se quedará corto me parece a mí. ::



> ¡¡Si sacáis el dinero venid a este hilo a firmar!!
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...eras-600-000-personas-que-vayan-al-banco.html



Un briconsejo gratis: si sacas la pasta del banco, no lo digas en ningún sitio. Ni siquiera en un hilo supuestamente anónimo. De nada.


----------



## Vedast_borrado (9 Jun 2010)

corralita dijo:


> Cuando estuve en Alemania pregunté en ING y me dijeron que debía vivir allí para abrir la cuenta.
> 
> ¡¡Si sacáis el dinero venid a este hilo a firmar!!
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...eras-600-000-personas-que-vayan-al-banco.html



Bueno, eso de 0.03%... ¿0.03% cada cuánto? No es lo mismo que haya un 0.03% de que te roben hoy o un 0.03% de que te roben en un año entero.


----------



## LoboDeMar (10 Jun 2010)

Esta mañana tras intentar abrir una cuenta de no residente en el banco alemán DZ Bank, vía Uniqash de La Caiça, desde central les han confirmado a los de mi oficina que YA NO PERMITEN A PARTICULARES abrir cuentas fuera. Todo ello sin darles ninguna explicación sobre el porqué. 

¿Alguna alternativa? Ich quiero bonos desos...

EDITO: Info actualizada de hoy: la restricción de Uniqash se refiere únicamente a cuentas en Alemania. Para el resto de países sí se puede abrir una cuenta


----------



## pep007 (11 Jun 2010)

Hombre! lobodemar, cuanto tiempo...

Ayer MNSV abrio un hilo, y aparecieron porron the viejos burbus...

No te compliques mucho, vete a un banco ejpañol, puede ser el DB si quieres, abre una cuenta y comprate bonos alemanes. Otra solucion fonita es en ese mismo banco abrir una cuenta en CHF. Otra es comprar oro.

Pero recuerda, todas tienen sus ventajas y sus inconvenientes, asi que mejor elije tu segun tus convicciones.


----------



## LoboDeMar (11 Jun 2010)

pep007 dijo:


> Hombre! lobodemar, cuanto tiempo...
> 
> Ayer MNSV abrio un hilo, y aparecieron porron the viejos burbus...
> 
> ...



Alohen Pep! Cuanto tiempo mare meua...

Por lo que veo muchos de los que hemos estado fuera vamos volviendo poco a poco, sí. Pena que cuando "me salí" del foro sí que era posible abrir la cuenta y ahora todo son pegas y trabas, cagüen rosss.

El oro lo descarto. Se me escapa. Soy analfabeto cum laude y no creo que sea buena idea aprender aprisa y corriendo ahora. He llegado tarde y lo tengo asumido. La plata, como plan B para una parte del taco sí que la quiero mirar.

Mi objetivo principal ahora son los bonos alemanes y un poco de dinero en matildes, principalmente del Eurostox. He movido hoy el asunto del Dosche Vanc:- Sucursal 1: El tío no tenía ni idea y además decía que no iba a meterse en ese tipo de operativas no habituales... Vamos, que ni sabe ni quiere saber.

- Sucursal 2: El que me atiende dice que sí... que le suena vagamente algo así, que le deje mis datos y que hará unas consultas y me llamará hoy mismo. No lo ha hecho, habrá que esperar al lunes

- Sucursal 3 (oficina gorda del centro de Valencia): El gestor que lleva ese tipo de cuestiones no está. Llamadas desde las 11:30, cada hora más o menos y no ha habido forma de pillarlo. El lunes me planto allí a ver.​A partir del lunes me doy dos días para ver si avanza el tema. Si no, concierto cita previa y planto en alemania.


----------



## destroysistema (11 Jun 2010)

¿Alguno sabeis si es posible abrir una cuenta en Francos Suizos o en Dolares, en el BNP frances? ¿comision?. Creo que podria ser otra solucion.


----------



## Vedast_borrado (11 Jun 2010)

pep007 dijo:


> Hombre! lobodemar, cuanto tiempo...
> 
> Ayer MNSV abrio un hilo, y aparecieron porron the viejos burbus...
> 
> ...



¿Se pueden comprar bonos alemanes en un Deutsche Bank español?


----------



## andreu (11 Jun 2010)

vidarr dijo:


> El equivalente alemán a ING Direct es ING DiBa:
> 
> https://www.ing-diba.de
> 
> ...



Asi es. Domicilio en deutschland. Si no, nanay.
Además no es ING 100%, es una asociada-participada.


----------



## andreu (11 Jun 2010)

Vedast dijo:


> ¿Se pueden comprar bonos alemanes en un Deutsche Bank español?



Se puede, pero me da en la nariz que algo caro.


----------



## Esto Va a Petar (11 Jun 2010)

LoboDeMar dijo:


> Alohen Pep!
> 
> - Sucursal 3 (oficina gorda del centro de Valencia): El gestor que lleva ese tipo de cuestiones no está. Llamadas desde las 11:30, cada hora más o menos y no ha habido forma de pillarlo. El lunes me planto allí a ver.
> [/INDENT]A partir del lunes me doy dos días para ver si avanza el tema. Si no, concierto cita previa y planto en alemania.



No te molestes en ir a la sucursal de J.J.Domine. Aun estoy esperando la llamada :ouch:

Por favor cuentanos lo que averigües


----------



## Vedast_borrado (11 Jun 2010)

andreu dijo:


> Se puede, pero me da en la nariz que algo caro.



¿Sabe alguien de aquí algo más sobre esto (comprar bonos alemanes en DB España)?


----------



## Esto Va a Petar (14 Jun 2010)

Noticias frescas. Me acaban de llamar de DB (casi no me lo creo). Que me ofrecen 2 cuentas: 1 de ahorro y otra corriente. La de ahorro no tiene comisiones, dan un interes (creo que 0,25 o asi) ni mantenimiento.

Me he interesado por la ahorro y le preguntado sobre la operativa si seria como las españolas (para los que tengais una cuenta DB es el DB line) me ha dicho que SUPONE que sera lo mismo que en España.

He quedado para que me llame para firmar papeles y ampliar la info.

¿A alguien le han ofrecido algo parecido?


----------



## luismarple (14 Jun 2010)

Esto Va a Petar dijo:


> ¿Es seguro que te puedes hacer una cuenta no residente en ING?
> 
> Estuve googleando un rato y no encontre nada. *Mi aleman es penoso*.
> 
> ...




Tu castellano tampoco es que sea la bomba.


----------



## Esto Va a Petar (14 Jun 2010)

Me han vuelto a llamar

+Es 0,25% de interes. Es bastante poco no? (24.000 €)
+Se puede sacar dinero de cajeros gratis con un limite al dia
+sin gasto de mantenimiento y sin comisiones
+Acceso a Db line, pero limitado 

-La pega es la limitacion del movimiento de la pasta. Puedes meter toda la pasta que quieras y desde cualquier banco (IBAN), pero sacar el dinero es mas dificil. Para sacarlo tienes que ir al deutche fisico (y como FAVOR te lo dejan traspasar pero de muy de vez en cuando) y ellos mandan un fax a Deutche Aleman.

Opiniones por favor.


----------



## LoboDeMar (14 Jun 2010)

Esto Va a Petar dijo:


> Noticias frescas. Me acaban de llamar de DB (casi no me lo creo). Que me ofrecen 2 cuentas: 1 de ahorro y otra corriente. La de ahorro no tiene comisiones, dan un interes (creo que 0,25 o asi) ni mantenimiento.
> 
> Me he interesado por la ahorro y le preguntado sobre la operativa si seria como las españolas (para los que tengais una cuenta DB es el DB line) me ha dicho que SUPONE que sera lo mismo que en España.
> 
> ...





Esto Va a Petar dijo:


> Me han vuelto a llamar
> 
> +Es 0,25% de interes. Es bastante poco no? (24.000 €)
> +Se puede sacar dinero de cajeros gratis con un limite al dia
> ...



Bueno saberlo. He hablado hoy con uno de otra sucursarl (la 4ª) que sí sabe de qué va el tema. 

Me tiene que llamar en cuanto sepa todos los detalles. Le preguntaré estas cosas que comenta y ya diré por aquí.


----------



## Esto Va a Petar (14 Jun 2010)

Se me olvidaba. La otra opcion (cuenta corriente) tiene gastos, pero si que puedes hacer todos los traspasos que quieras


----------



## Ignorante de la vida (16 Jun 2010)

Esto Va a Petar dijo:


> Me han vuelto a llamar
> 
> +Es 0,25% de interes. Es bastante poco no? (24.000 €)
> +Se puede sacar dinero de cajeros gratis con un limite al dia
> ...




Unas preguntillas desde mi ignorancia, todo este tinglado tiene sentido si:

a) España fuera del Euro y devaluacion de la neopeseta

b) Quiebra de tu entidad bancaria en España (en teoría tus depositos están garantizados hasta cierta cantidad, pero entiendo que si cae una entidad bancaría, y segun lo que le entiendo a SNB, el fondo que garantiza los depósitos no da para mucho)

Pero en el caso de corralito no tiene demasiado sentido, ¿no? Porque para eso mejor lo dejas en España, sin follones y con un interés superior, porque en el caso de corralito, el problema, si yo no lo entiendo mal, es que no puedes sacar tu dinero del banco, y si te lo llevas a esa cuenta, es ese precisamente el problema que tienes, ¿no? Bueno, desde DB si podrías sacarlo todo aunque fuese dificil, y desde tu entidad de aqui sólo podrías ir sacando una poca cantidad cada cierto tiempo.


----------



## Esto Va a Petar (17 Jun 2010)

La opcion a es como dices.

Y la opcion b ademas tienes la opcion de ir alemania y sacar el dinero en cash. Te lo traes a España, (no creo que te pongan pegas por entrar dinero en metalico al pais y mas cuando hace falta) y a gastarlo en lo que necesites
Es como bancolchon pero con mas garantias y con interes.


----------



## pep007 (17 Jun 2010)

Bueno, me comenta un amigo que tiene un amigo que trabaja en el 
DB de Palma, el que esta detras de las oficinas rosas de sa nostra de las avenidas, que han recibido una orden de DB alemania, que todo lo que estamos haciendo desde el online en alemania se pueda hacer desde las sucursales de ejain, al parecer se han cansado de nuestro aleman...hay gente que contrata cosas sin tener repajolera...etc, etc... y que sera exactamente como si lo hiciesemos on line, o sea estaria abierta en alemania, etc, y podrias pedir lo que querais en ejpañol.

Bueno, ya sabeis, dejad de hacer el indio por internet.


----------



## pardillo indocumentado (16 Jul 2010)

pep007 dijo:


> Bueno, me comenta un amigo que tiene un amigo que trabaja en el
> DB de Palma, el que esta detras de las oficinas rosas de sa nostra de las avenidas, que han recibido una orden de DB alemania, que todo lo que estamos haciendo desde el online en alemania se pueda hacer desde las sucursales de ejain, al parecer se han cansado de nuestro aleman...hay gente que contrata cosas sin tener repajolera...etc, etc... y que sera exactamente como si lo hiciesemos on line, o sea estaria abierta en alemania, etc, y podrias pedir lo que querais en ejpañol.
> 
> Bueno, ya sabeis, dejad de hacer el indio por internet.



Bueno, ya veremos si es asi en otras sucursales. Por ahora os repico un mensaje que deje en el principal, para recabar consejos.
Estoy terminando los tramites para abrir cuenta por INTERNET en el DB. Es una DB ACTIVE ACCOUNT .

Confirmo que para abrirla piden un compromiso de aportacion de fondos elevado en 15 dias. Si no la cancelan. Hasta ahi ya se sabia.

La sopresa viene despues, cuando me ha dicho que ademas me exigen que contrate un deposito de al menos 40.000 euros a un año (el intereses del orden del 1,5%, aunque eso es lo de menos), sin posibilidad de cancelacion anticipada (aunque renuncies al interes o te apliquen una penalizacion, vamos: corralito por un año). Se justifican en terminos de que abrir cuenta por internet les supone mucho trabajo, y que asi se garantizan un minimo de rentabilidad de la operacion, y tal y tal. Les he dicho que no quiero intereses, que simplemente tengan el dinero hay al 0%, con total disponibilidad para mi, pero me contestan que nanay.

¿alguien sabe algo de esto?. ¿es legal que no te dejen cancelar un deposito anticipadamente bajo ningun circustancia (aunque renuncies al interes pactado)?


----------



## pep007 (16 Jul 2010)

De todas maneras ya sabeis que estoy deshaciendo posiciones en todos los bancos, incluso en este. Ya sabeis donde va mi pasta. Visitad el hilo profundo maldito, pero no lo subais.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (17 Jul 2010)

pep007 dijo:


> De todas maneras ya sabeis que estoy deshaciendo posiciones en todos los bancos, incluso en este. Ya sabeis donde va mi pasta. Visitad el hilo profundo maldito, pero no lo subais.



siempre igual...primero tirais la piedra (corred abrir cuentas en el extranjero...que se acaba el mundo...:8 y luego escondeis la mano (...yo ya he cerrado las cuentas extranjeras y lo he metido todo en bla bla bla bla bla bla...:8:abajo:


----------



## chernorat (17 Jul 2010)

pep007 dijo:


> De todas maneras ya sabeis que estoy deshaciendo posiciones en todos los bancos, incluso en este. Ya sabeis donde va mi pasta. Visitad el hilo profundo maldito, pero no lo subais.



¿Y qué hilo es ese?


----------



## pep007 (18 Jul 2010)

Es un hilo muy austriaco, y como hay mucha gente en contra, no los subo.


----------



## Vedast_borrado (18 Jul 2010)

chernorat dijo:


> ¿Y qué hilo es ese?



Supongo que se refiere a los bancos que te guardan metales y puedes pedir que te los envíen.


----------



## pep007 (19 Jul 2010)

Exacto, acaban de inventar el Banco de Amsterdam... tropecientos años despues, la historia se repite.

Eso si, la palabra "banco" esta tan socializada -corrompida, si el lector no es austriaco- que los de bullionvault dedican paginas enteras a explicar que no son un banco...


----------



## ignacio28 (1 Oct 2010)

hola de nuevo, refloto el tema para plantear una consulta que hace tiempo me ronda por la cabeza y aun a dia de hoy no la tengo clara.

para los que tenemos parte de nuestros ahorros en cuentas en el extranjero (DB alemania), existe alguna cantidad limite? entiendase por "limite" aquella cantidad a partir de la cual la hacienda española o el BDE te pida algun tipo de documentacion especial o ejerza algun tipo de control especial.

gracias a todos por vuestras respuestas y aportaciones.


----------



## Alxemi (1 Oct 2010)

Al BDE tienes que informar a partir de 600.000€

Sobre hacienda ni idea.


----------



## jmoraf (1 Oct 2010)

ignacio28 dijo:


> hola de nuevo, refloto el tema para plantear una consulta que hace tiempo me ronda por la cabeza y aun a dia de hoy no la tengo clara.
> 
> para los que tenemos parte de nuestros ahorros en cuentas en el extranjero (DB alemania), existe alguna cantidad limite? entiendase por "limite" aquella cantidad a partir de la cual la hacienda española o el BDE te pida algun tipo de documentacion especial o ejerza algun tipo de control especial.
> 
> gracias a todos por vuestras respuestas y aportaciones.



hay un hilo: http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...otificar-cuentas-en-el-extranjero-al-bde.html

según la circular, la cantidad a partir de la que se tiene que declarar son 600K Euros


----------



## ignacio28 (1 Oct 2010)

osea... que si la suma total no excede de 600K.. no se ha de hacer nada en especial, no? ni se ha de tributar con ninguna figura especifica, vamos.... que a efectos fiscales y tributarios da igual que tengas 12K como 120K, no????


----------



## bruno (6 Oct 2010)

Hola, 

Mi nombre es Bruno, veo que estáis interesados en comprar bonos alemanes. Todos sabemos la tranquilidad que nos proporcionan las inversiones en Alemania. País serio y seguro, mucha es la gente que está interesada en invertir en ciudades como Berlín. En esta ciudad, el valor de los pisos asciende a valores irrisórios si los comparamos con la compra en España. Así, puedes encontrar pisos des de 30.000 euros, e incluso menos. Eso sí que es una inversión, debido a que los precios de los pisos en la capital alemana suben año a año. Esto junto a la estabilidad y el gran aumento de la población de Berlín, hace de la compra de un piso/apartamento en Berlín una inversión realmente interesante.

Actualmente trabajo en una empresa en la que disponemos de pisos de hasta 23.500e (no es broma, Berlín es así). Si queréis más información, por favor, contactar conmigo.


----------



## brotesverdes_borrado (6 Oct 2010)

ich bin bruno die spammer!


----------



## spam (6 Oct 2010)

bruno dijo:


> Hola,
> 
> Mi nombre es Bruno, veo que estáis interesados en comprar bonos alemanes. Todos sabemos la tranquilidad que nos proporcionan las inversiones en Alemania. País serio y seguro, mucha es la gente que está interesada en invertir en ciudades como Berlín. En esta ciudad, el valor de los pisos asciende a valores irrisórios si los comparamos con la compra en España. Así, puedes encontrar pisos des de 30.000 euros, e incluso menos. Eso sí que es una inversión, debido a que los precios de los pisos en la capital alemana suben año a año. Esto junto a la estabilidad y el gran aumento de la población de Berlín, hace de la compra de un piso/apartamento en Berlín una inversión realmente interesante.
> 
> Actualmente trabajo en una empresa en la que disponemos de pisos de hasta 23.500e (no es broma, Berlín es así). Si queréis más información, por favor, contactar conmigo.



Te doy un thanks porque me has regalado las mejores carcajadas del día (y ya es decir)...
"Mi nombre es Bruno, veo que estáis interesados en comprar bonos alemanes. Todos sabemos la tranquilidad que nos proporcionan las inversiones en Alemania. País serio y seguro, mucha es la gente que está interesada en invertir en ciudades como Berlín."... te veo un gran futuro como vendedor de coches usados. O enciclopedias. :XX::XX::XX:


----------



## Malditos_Usureros (26 May 2011)

Resubo el hilo debido a esto:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...izara-los-superdepositos-partir-de-junio.html


----------



## luismarple (20 Jun 2011)

Y al final donde se puede comprar deuda alemana?? (es que 25 páginas son demasiadas para mí).

No será mas sencillo hablar con los de ING y que nos lo compren y tan amigos??? es que me da pereza ponerme a aprender aleman a mis años...


----------



## pep007 (20 Jun 2011)

Luis, comprar deuda alemana ya empieza ha ser peligroso, hay cosas mas seguras. Pero bueno, para gustos, colores.


----------



## lucky starr (20 Jun 2011)

Cualquier banco, caja, broker te puede comprar deuda alemana. Eso si, algunos te cobrarán mas que otros. De ING hablan bien para comprar acciones internacionales, igual también son competitivos en renta fija.


----------



## luismarple (21 Jun 2011)

pep007 dijo:


> Luis, comprar deuda alemana ya empieza ha ser peligroso, hay cosas mas seguras. Pero bueno, para gustos, colores.



Ya, entiendo que con la enfangada que tienen sus bancos con la deuda griega la cosa está delicada, pero era por diversificar.

Si conoces cosas mas seguras te agradecería que me ilustres. Si me vas a decir oro y plata o putas y farlopa te agradecería que no me ilustres, que uno ya lleva unos años en el foro y siempre las mismas respuestas cansan...


----------



## luismarple (21 Jun 2011)

lucky starr dijo:


> Cualquier banco, caja, broker te puede comprar deuda alemana. Eso si, algunos te cobrarán mas que otros. De ING hablan bien para comprar acciones internacionales, igual también son competitivos en renta fija.



He estado enredando en la página web de ING y no he visto donde comprar deuda, ni siquiera española. Todo es cuestión de acercarse a sus oficinas, supongo.


----------



## Thom son (21 Jun 2011)

luismarple dijo:


> Ya, entiendo que con la enfangada que tienen sus bancos con la deuda griega la cosa está delicada, pero era por diversificar.
> 
> Si conoces *cosas mas seguras* te agradecería que me ilustres. *Si me vas a decir oro y plata o putas y farlopa* te agradecería que no me ilustres, que uno ya lleva unos años en el foro y siempre las mismas respuestas cansan...



Déjate de todo eso. Ladrillo. Lo que mas seguridad te va a ofrecer es el ladrillo y el cemento (en forma de búnker, claro). Aquí unos modelos: bunker - Buscar con Google

Bueno, en serio, si ya la deuda alemana no va a ser segura, entonces es que está al llegar el final de los tiempos y ya dará todo lo mismo. ¿En qué y en dónde meter los ahorrillos, pocos o muchos? Cada día lo tenemos menos claro, y estamos perdiendo mucha pasta los últimos tres años por aquello de la seguridad. Y lo peor es que nada parece indicar que las cosas vayan a aclarase.

A ver, ideas, queremos. Y que tampoco consistan en especulación con materias primas y emergentes, que son el origen del problema.


----------



## pep007 (21 Jun 2011)

luismarple dijo:


> Ya, entiendo que con la enfangada que tienen sus bancos con la deuda griega la cosa está delicada, pero era por diversificar.
> 
> Si conoces cosas mas seguras te agradecería que me ilustres. Si me vas a decir oro y plata o putas y farlopa te agradecería que no me ilustres, que uno ya lleva unos años en el foro y siempre las mismas respuestas cansan...



Date por lustrado, pues...


----------



## lucky starr (21 Jun 2011)

luismarple dijo:


> He estado enredando en la página web de ING y no he visto donde comprar deuda, ni siquiera española. Todo es cuestión de acercarse a sus oficinas, supongo.



Yo no trabajo con ING, no se si podrá hacer. En la oficina de un banco si que te lo hacen.


----------



## pringaete (21 Jun 2011)

Thom son dijo:


> Déjate de todo eso. Ladrillo. Lo que mas seguridad te va a ofrecer es el ladrillo y el cemento (en forma de búnker, claro). Aquí unos modelos: bunker - Buscar con Google
> 
> Bueno, en serio, si ya la deuda alemana no va a ser segura, entonces es que está al llegar el final de los tiempos y ya dará todo lo mismo. ¿En qué y en dónde meter los ahorrillos, pocos o muchos? Cada día lo tenemos menos claro, y estamos perdiendo mucha pasta los últimos tres años por aquello de la seguridad. Y lo peor es que nada parece indicar que las cosas vayan a aclarase.
> 
> A ver, ideas, queremos. Y que tampoco consistan en especulación con materias primas y emergentes, que son el origen del problema.



No, si no es que dudemos de su solvencia. De lo que algunos empezamos a dudar es de que siendo españolitos, si hay un _simpa_ español contra Alemania después los alemanes no "confisquen" los _dineritos_ españoles en Alemania para "compensar". 
Es un debate que hay en otro hilo del foro. De ahí su posible inseguridad: no general, solo específica para un español. 

Personalmente he desistido de intentar comprarlos pero por la dificultad. Yo conseguí que la caja con la que trabajo (sí, una caja, ya sé...) se moviese para comprar los bonos, pero lo que me ofrecían era un cupón, porque el bono entero costaba un pastucio (¿alguien me lo puede confirmar?) y la cantidad que yo tenía pensada no llegaba. Eso me dijeron y no sé si será verdad. Además tenía que darles yo todos los datos de cuando saliese el bono, números de identificación y demás. Al final esa cantidad la metí en otro producto mientras me aclaraba y por ahora no tengo claro lo del bono por su complejidad.


----------



## Construccion_basta_ya (5 Ago 2011)

*duda refinada*

En estos dís de pánico, toca reflotar el hilo.

Para los que hicieron los deberes siguiendo las instrucciones y abrieron una cuenta en el Tesoro Aleman para comprar deuda pública germana, una duda me corroe.

¿Seguro que la opción de compra 

Tagesanleihe (que el Google traduc por "Dias de los bonos del tesoro")

que es la mas flexible y líquida, ya que se puede reintegrar de inmediato, pero que no son bonos ni letras, es deuda pública respalda por Alemania? 

¿No sera algo tipo un préstamo "overnight" que se hace al BCE, tal que si se rompe el euro, o Alemania lo abandona, no sería converible a la nueva moneda?

Pregunto


Gracias por sus respuestas


----------



## Silvestre (14 Abr 2012)

Bueno, pues como dice nuestro colega forero Construccion_basta_ya, a causa de la subida de la prima de riesgo, bajada bursátil, etc. toca reflotar el hilo, el cual he encontrado casi casualmente y me sorprende que desde el año 2008, ¡más de 4 años!, estamos hablando de corralitos, inversiones más seguras, etc. Esto no hay mente que aguante sanamente tanto tiempo de incertidumbre.
¿Creéis que ahora las perspectivas de este país están mejor, igual o peor que en 2008?.


----------



## Arale (15 Abr 2012)

he encontardo este hilo a raiz de localizar nuevamente el siguiente enlace:

http://eduenca.blogspot.com/2010/05/como-salvar-los-ahorros.html

parece ser que ha cerrado el blogg que este forero ten'ia y que por aqu'i hace tiempo que no le vemos.....


----------



## Silvestre (15 Abr 2012)

Arale dijo:


> he encontardo este hilo a raiz de localizar nuevamente el siguiente enlace:
> 
> http://eduenca.blogspot.com/2010/05/como-salvar-los-ahorros.html
> 
> parece ser que ha cerrado el blogg que este forero ten'ia y que por aqu'i hace tiempo que no le vemos.....



No he encontrado nada en la caché de Google. Aunque si es de 2010 ya estará desactualizado.


----------



## Goldmaus (16 Abr 2012)

Para los interesados: ésta es la página oficial del gobierno alemán con la información correspondiente a las emisiones gubernamentales (versión en inglés): Bundesrepublik Deutschland - Finanzagentur GmbH: Startpage

Para ver las condiciones actuales (intereses, precios) de esas emisiones: Homepage > Private investors > Current conditions > Current Conditions of German Government Securities (PDF)

Para abrir una cuenta y poder hacer las operaciones de compra-venta: Homepage > Private investors > Debt register account – opening an account Además de guías grales. acerca de la cuenta, podéis encontrar el formulario para la apertura. Éste está en alemán (por obvias razones) y en su segunda página están las condiciones e instrucciones de llenado.

Lo que no os podría asegurar es si aceptan cuentas radicadas fuera de Alemania. En el formulario hay un campo para el código de país y, de acuerdo a las instrucciones en el apartado IV, éste se usa cuando la residencia (_Wohnsitz_) está fuera de Alemania. Asumo entonces, que sí es posible.

Sin embargo, creo que es mejor llamar para confirmarlo y también para preguntar acerca de la identificación que solicitan a través del correo alemán. Por ahora no he podido hablar con ellos porque sus agentes están muy ocupados (según la grabación automática). Quizá más tarde sea posible.

Cordialmente,


----------



## Malditos_Usureros (15 May 2012)

Resubo que esto vuelve a estar de moda.


----------



## malibux (15 May 2012)

Resumiendo lo que me dijeron en el banco....100000€ inversión mínima, 1% comisión.


----------



## Goldmaus (16 May 2012)

Quien abra una cuenta con la Deutsche Finanzagentur no paga comisiones y, dependiendo del producto, se puede invertir desde 50, 110 y 500 euros diariamente.

Toda la información con detalle acerca de los bonos y su compra está acá: Bundeswertpapiere (en alemán).

En este documento PDF está un resumen de los mismos: German Government Securities at a Glance (en inglés).

Cordialmente,


----------



## malibux (16 May 2012)

Pero estos "Day bonds" qué significan exactamente? Me imagino que no tiene nada que ver con las emisiones de deuda que se hacen sólo de vez en cuando.

Gracias, un saludo


----------



## duval81 (16 May 2012)

malibux dijo:


> Pero estos "Day bonds" qué significan exactamente? Me imagino que no tiene nada que ver con las emisiones de deuda que se hacen sólo de vez en cuando.
> 
> Gracias, un saludo



¿REPO´s?


Goldmaus, ¿un alemán sólo puede comprar a partir de 100.000? ¿no hay nominales inferiores?


----------



## Goldmaus (16 May 2012)

Esos son bonos que ganan intereses diariamente y se pueden comprar diariamente para incrementar la inversión o, en caso de necesitarse liquidez, se pueden vender también diariamente.

A grosso modo (y sin garantías): es una inversión en la que se compran "unidades" que tienen un valor específico. Cuando uno compra, el balance "pierde" un poco, porque el comprador tiene que pagar los intereses devengados. Esto lo hacen para que el inversor que tenga más tiempo invirtiendo a lo largo del año calendario corriente gane más que aquél que comienza más tarde.

Sin embargo, como explican, ya que tanto las unidades compradas como los intereses devengados ganan intereses, la inversión no tiene pérdida.

Al final de un año calendario, el valor alcanzado por las unidades de inversión se cierra y es el que se toma como valor inicial para el siguiente año calendario y sobre él se irán calculando los intereses diarios por ese año calendario y así se ha repetido el ciclo desde que se inició este instrumento en 2008.

Una explicación detallada se puede ver acá: Bonos diarios (traducido con Google).

El resto de los bonos también están en el mismo sitio explicados con detalle. Entre ellos están esas emisiones de deuda emitidas de vez en cuando. En realidad hay varias opciones para invertir en los bonos alemanes.

Todos los inversores tanto alemanes como extranjeros pueden comenzar con las cantidades que he mencionado anteriormente.

Ahora, acabo de llamar a la Agencia Financiera Alemana (_Deutsche Finanzagentur_) y me dicen que cualquiera puede comprar esos instrumentos de inversión/deuda; sin embargo, ya que para la apertura de cuenta con ellos y para la compra de algunas emisiones (bonos) se requiere una identificación postal (_Postident_), la cual debe hacerse forzosamente con el Correo Alemán (_Deutsche Post_), es indispensable presentarse físicamente en Alemania para abrir cuenta con ellos. De otra forma, sólo se pueden comprar los bonos que sean ofrecidos a través de la Bolsa nacional respectiva.

El servicio de Identipost se hace en las filiales de Correos o lo hace el cartero. El precio no pasa de los 10 euros (impuestos y envío dentro de Alemania incluídos) y básicamente consiste en identificarse ante ellos y ellos extenderán un comprobante de identificación, el cual es requerido para abrir la cuenta con la _Deutsche Finanzagentur_.

Lo anterio son datos meramente informativos, sin garantías de ninguna clase.

Cordialmente,


----------



## Construccion_basta_ya (15 Jun 2012)

Como ya se explicó cienes de páginas atrás, con una cuenta en banco radicado en Alemania, no hacía falta identificación para abrir cuenta en la Finanzagentur. Entonces el tema es abrir una cuenta en banco aleman en alemania. Ya se ha explicado como hacerlo por internet, sin necesidad de personarse en Alemania, con el DB, solo identificándose en una sucursal del DB en España. Al menos antes funcionaba asi.


----------



## vicenmadrid (15 Jun 2012)

eduenca dijo:


> ¿Alguien sabe cómo comprar bonos alemanes directamente, sin intermediarios de ningún tipo?
> 
> ¿Se puede tratar directamente con el tesoro alemán como con el español y comprar sin intermediarios?
> 
> ...



Hace tiempo también estaba interesado como tu en los bonos alemanes, y comprarlos directamente como tu dices. No pude (o no supe) encontrar información. Encontré una solución a medio camino. En el mercado de futuros, puedes invertir en bonos alemanes (Bund, Schatz, Buxl, Bobl). El más baratito, por si quieres probar, es el Schatz, que te piden unas garantías de 400 euros por contrato. Los márgenes son muy estrechos, así que las ganancias o pérdidas por contrato no son muy elevadas. Para que te hagas una idea, con dos contratos de futuros del Schatz, llevo ganados desde el último mes unos cien euros, más o menos.


----------



## Construccion_basta_ya (15 Jun 2012)

Goldmaus dijo:


> Esos son bonos que ganan intereses diariamente y se pueden comprar diariamente para incrementar la inversión o, en caso de necesitarse liquidez, se pueden vender también diariamente....
> 
> Al final de un año calendario, el valor alcanzado por las unidades de inversión se cierra y es el que se toma como valor inicial para el siguiente año calendario y sobre él se irán calculando los intereses diarios por ese año calendario y así se ha repetido el ciclo desde que se inició este instrumento en 2008.



Entonces quiero entender que estos daybonds son realmente un tipo de deuda del estado alemán, cuya unidad monetaria está ligada a la divisa que tenga alemania en cada momento. No vaya a ser que sean instrumentos del prestamos overnight al BCE, en euros, respaldada por el BCE, que se quedarián en vaya usted a saber que moneda en caso de ruptura del euro, mientras se cree que es deuda respaldada por alemania.


----------



## Ahorradorespañolista (15 Jun 2012)

vicenmadrid dijo:


> Hace tiempo también estaba interesado como tu en los bonos alemanes, y comprarlos directamente como tu dices. No pude (o no supe) encontrar información. Encontré una solución a medio camino. En el mercado de futuros, puedes invertir en bonos alemanes (Bund, Schatz, Buxl, Bobl). El más baratito, por si quieres probar, es el Schatz, que te piden unas garantías de 400 euros por contrato. Los márgenes son muy estrechos, así que las ganancias o pérdidas por contrato no son muy elevadas. Para que te hagas una idea, con dos contratos de futuros del Schatz, llevo ganados desde el último mes unos cien euros, más o menos.



Actualmente las letras del Tesoro alemán a 1 año dan ¡cero! euros de interés. :

Con eso está dicho la gran fuga de capitales que se está produciendo en los países periféricos de la zona euro.


----------



## Tomatomate (15 Jun 2012)

eduenca dijo:


> ¿Alguien sabe cómo comprar bonos alemanes directamente, sin intermediarios de ningún tipo?
> 
> ¿Se puede tratar directamente con el tesoro alemán como con el español y comprar sin intermediarios?
> 
> ...





No he leído todo el hilo pero para aquel que esté interesado el Popular permite comprar deuda de diferentes países (tanto en zona euro como fuera). Lo dije en otro hilo, pero veo que este está más concurrido... 

La comisión era del 0,2% aprox. y había otra para el cobro del cupón. ienso:


----------



## PCH1111 (28 Ago 2012)

Refloto el hilo ya que es más que interesante. Estoy interesado en bonos alemanes por diversificar y además no tienen risego divisa.

Alguien consiguió comprar bonos alemanes?

En renta 4 se que se puede, pero alguien sabe que significa que cobran un "corretaje"del 0,30%?

Saludos


----------



## Riemann (28 Ago 2012)

¿Por qué no en Commerzbank? En este hilo os conté como abrir una cuenta de inversión. No hay comisión de depósito (durante 3 años ?, lo tendré que preguntar) . La comisión por compra es de 4,90 €+ 0,25 % , mínimo 10 €. (ver condiciones). Ahí podéis comprar de todo, desde bonos argentinos, cédulas hipotecarias de Bankia, y, por supuesto, bonos alemanes.

Yo no compararía sólo bonos alemanes, es mejor diversificar un poco. Echaría un vistazo a la lista de los llamados 50 bancos más seguros, miraría los que me gustan lo que hacen. Por cierto, toda la banca ética tiene la máxima calificación crediticia.

Si el problema es el alemán, Google Translator. Para traducir los PDFs con formato de dos columnas, es conveniente tener un editor que permita seleccionar por bloques (Notepad++, gvim). Así, se pega el texto del PDF al editor, se selecciona el bloque, y de ahí a Google translator.


----------



## PCH1111 (28 Ago 2012)

Pues es una opción muy buena, sigue comentando sobre Comerzbank es una opcion más que interesante, el segundo banco de alemania, yo me lo miraré para abrirla,

Commerzbank - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre

Aunque una cosa no quita la otra, me sigue interesando la compra de bonos de mi "querida" merkel, alguien lo ha conseguido ?

Abriré cuenta en commerzbank y a ver si se puede desde alli, tu la tienes operativa??? se pueden comprar bonos alemanes? cual es la comisión, TIR, cual es el mínimo de nominales etc?

saludos y gracias


----------



## PCH1111 (28 Ago 2012)

Germany Government Bond Yield & Interest Rates - Bloomberg

Tengo una duda Yield sería el interés verdad? pero el yield change?


----------



## Gimli (28 Ago 2012)

Yield Change es la variación del interes en un determinado periodo de tiempo (puede ser intradiaria, a una semana, a un mes, etc.).


----------



## PCH1111 (31 Ago 2012)

Gracias Gimli. Por otra parte " Bombadil" tu punto de vista es interesante aunque ciertamente no veo que la UE vaya en esa dirección, sino por supuesto ni me lo planteaba.

Por otra parte los contemplo como diversificación más. 


Saludos


----------



## Canuto (18 Sep 2012)

Segun la web de Deutsches Finanzagentur
Bundeswertpapiere: Tagesanleihe kaufen

Tagesanleihe (bono diario)
El 31 de diciembre de 2012 es el último dia para comprar Bonos diarios.Una vez cerrado el año, a 1 de enero de 2013 ya no se podrán renovar/comprar más.

Bundesobligationen(obligaciones del estado)
A partir del 12 de septiembre de 2012 no se pueden adquirir

Bundesschatzbriefe (letras del tesoro)

a 1 año: 0%
a 2 años: 0%
a 3 años: 0%
a 4 años: 0,12%
a 5 años: 0,35%
a 6 años: 0,54%
a 7 años: 0,68%

Todo lo demás también dan 0%


----------



## alvono (18 Sep 2012)

Yo he abierto cuenta en Flatex (banco online alemán) para comprar bonos alemanes, en Rankia lo usan muchos para renta fija:

FLATEX, broker on line de Renta Fija. ¡Hans soy Pepe, voy


----------



## Construccion_basta_ya (21 Dic 2012)

Huy, huy,.....¿no da mala espina que la agencia del Tesoro Alemán haya cerrado el acceso a adquisición directa de deuda alemana a los particulares? ¿Están desbordados? ¿Se preparan para algo gordo? ¿No quieren seguir engordando el TARGET para que en previsión de una ruptura del euro no se haga carga el Tesoro Alemán de convertir los euros "malos" de los paises del sur por euros "buenos" o neomarcos a aquellos que han migrado sus ahorros al sistema financiero/tersoro Alemén?


----------



## sikBCN (21 Dic 2012)

comprar bonos alemanes con interes negativo o ridiculo, mejor gastarlo en putas!! vaya inversores de mierda jajajajaja con cariño eh ::


----------



## Construccion_basta_ya (21 Dic 2012)

Nadie habla de estos instrumentos como una inversión, si no como un seguro que pagas frente a los riegos (para nada erradicados) de rupturas monetarias, cuya cuota es el diferencial entre su interés y la inflación.

Si quieres invertir a largo plazo, ahí tienes las preferentes, los subordinados, las cuotas participativas CAM, las acciones de BANKIA o GAMESA, y asín.... 

O un INDITEX, que aún revalorizado un 30% anual , ypasaría a valer la tercera parte de un dia para otro cotizado en neopesteas (o euros del sur).


----------



## japiluser (22 Dic 2012)

Pillo sitio..........!


----------



## Garbatella (30 Abr 2017)

Ahora que el mundo saca papeletas para explotar de nuevo (guerra inminente con Korea, Brexit, Le pen, Trump) refloto este hilo. ¿Alguien fue afortunado de abrir una cuenta en el tesoro alemán antes de que cerrasen el cupo?

Parece que ahora ya sólo queda la opción de comprar bonos alemanes a través de brokers europeos donde no hay comisiones de locos...


----------

